# Brock Lesnar fight at UFC 200



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Isn't he balls deep in a multi year contract for WWE?


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Helwani putting this out there is odd. No way WWE let Brock fight in MMA a month before Summerslam.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Um, how does that work if he signed a multi year deal just last year? Unless Vince approved it which I know he wouldn’t.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I find this hard to believe. Can't imagine Vince would risk a contracted employee getting destroyed in a real fight.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I agree on all counts of it being hard to believe. Would be hilarious though if Brock under WWE contract made his UFC return before CM Punk makes his debut.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:reneelel He is going to get a fight before Punk


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This would interfere with his sitting at home and not being on WWE programming so....:draper2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Since they would need Vince's approval I wonder if we will see Conor or Ronda fight a wrasslin match for Wrestlemania or Summerslam.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar, under a WWE contract is gonna step into the Octagon before CM Punk does :lmao :lmao :lmao

I love Punk but who the fuck was he kidding when he signed with UFC? :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Dude just reupped with the E last year, i'm calling bullshit on this one


----------



## BWRBrett (Feb 11, 2009)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Isn't Brock booked for a house show in Hawaii later this month?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock makes fuck all difference. And he knows the way he was used the past 12 months was bullshit. If Brock gets paid per date, he can do other appearances as well, being, you know, an independent contractor and all ...

What the fuck is Vince gonna do? Sue him? That should be interesting, the ruling why an independent contractor should not be allowed to take an UFC Date.
Or more precisely, why a no Compete clause should be legal in such a contract.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Since they would need Vince's approval I wonder if we will see Conor or Ronda fight a wrasslin match for Wrestlemania or Summerslam.


Didn’t think of that. A little case of you scratch my back I’ll scratch yours. I just couldn’t see two guys like Vince and Dana agreeing to that.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

What this tells me is that ticket sales are drying up for the UFC. This past UFC on FOX you could see many empty seats. Granted it was Memorial weekend but still, it was at the MGM Grand. They regularly seem to announce that tickets are available for PPVs even a week before they are on. Without McGregor it seems they are having trouble moving the numbers. While the card for UFC 200 is pretty good it's nothing hugely special.

Brock fighting makes no sense. He quit because he could no longer cut it, his condition was such that he could seriously damage his own health permenentely if he continued fighting. And who would he fight? He would be silly to fight someone in the top 10 because he would most likely get slaughtered which is in no way good for him at all. What opponent would not go straight for his liver from the get go? If he fights someone outside the top 10, why would anyone be interested to see that fight? He's not on WWE TV too much so he could easily recover from a fight for SummerSlam but this really makes no sense at all. Does he REALLY need another pay cheque THAT badly? And why would Vince sanction this - perhaps only if he was getting something in return from Dana.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Never gonna happen. end of story!


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

It wouldn't shock me if Lesnar had some kind of "out" clause in his contract to return to the UFC if he chose to. He might have to give back some cash but Dana would pay that. I figure Lesnar was at such a good bargaining position that he got pretty much what he wanted in the contract. You look at the money, the schedule and that he has his own sponsors and an out clause wouldn't be shocking.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hope brock leaves

Wwe is shit and he deserves better

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I don't know how this is possible, and it seems really odd since Brock really didn't feel like he wanted to fight in the UFC again, but WOW would this be damning to WWE. He'd basically be walking out on his contract. I mean we don't know the specifics, but there is no fucking way in hell Vince would want him fighting for UFC under WWE contract.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



tomjh said:


> Brock fighting makes no sense. He quit because he could no longer cut it, his condition was such that he could seriously damage his own health permenentely if he continued fighting. And who would he fight?


Didn't he say he his condition was much better now and for who he can fight:
http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...k=ce40d360e62ba47789e16656952b5b3a-1465087245


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Brock makes fuck all difference. And he knows the way he was used the past 12 months was bullshit. If Brock gets paid per date, he can do other appearances as well, being, you know, an independent contractor and all ...
> 
> What the fuck is Vince gonna do? Sue him? That should be interesting, the ruling why an independent contractor should not be allowed to take an UFC Date.
> Or more precisely, why a no Compete clause should be legal in such a contract.


Rousey couldn't wrestle at WrestleMania this year and she was an independent contactor under contract to ufc so its same situation


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:hmm UFC added then removed him from their roster a few weeks back


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733787056506298368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/734074093956390912
Shane Carwin also challenged Brock about a week ago.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

or maybe brock wants to kick Punks ass. i'd pay to see that!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Considering Independent Contractors still have to adhere to the contracts they sign/work agreements and we have heard time again about the no compete clause that WWE has that Punk claimed included UFC: I don't know how the hell this is possible when isn't Brock signed for like 2 more years or so? This kind of stuff I love about Brock though that man tries his damndest to live life on his terms albeit IDK how wise this is when early in the decade Brock had a chance of dying from diverticulitis.

edit: Im proably taking this too seriously and it could be BS but Ariel is a well known MMA journalist and Brock's life is pretty much defined by athletic conquests. Seems odd though when the man's heart was in UFC and declined out of respect to his health and his young kids. Not to mention Brock is a savy business man and Vince would have Brock's ass in a court case of contract breach. 

edit 2: it is also worth noting here that Dana White there aren't too many men in sports with a wider track record of stirring the shit than Dana White.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TD Stinger said:


> Didn’t think of that. A little case of you scratch my back I’ll scratch yours. I just couldn’t see two guys like Vince and Dana agreeing to that.


Well Vince also done a deal with TNA before where he let Christian appear on TNA so Ric Flair can come to the HOF.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If it can be worked out I wouldn't mind it. It could actually work for Brock's credibility on WWE TV by beating up someone in UFC. However if he loses the fight, that would damage his WWE character. I don't think Vince is willing to risk that since Brock has been such a monster on WWE TV.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



validreasoning said:


> Rousey couldn't wrestle at WrestleMania this year and she was an independent contactor under contract to ufc so its same situation


There are a million reasons why Rousey would not want to be at Wrestlemania 32. Among the most glaring would be:

- Rock, whom she had the segment with at WM 31, could not wrestle
- Triple H, whom she had the segment with at WM 31, was busy making Roman look strong due to injury-Ridden roster

Plus, the event shaped up to be, well, shit.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Didn't he say he his condition was much better now and for who he can fight:
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...k=ce40d360e62ba47789e16656952b5b3a-1465087245


Unsure to be honest. I thought he said he was okay to perform in the WWE but legit fighting was just too dangerous. He's 38 already... I can't see any point in this fight. Maybe he wants to bow out of the UFC on a lighter note than being destroyed by a juiced Overeem? Can't see it ending well...

Lesnar vs Hunt? It's not going to sell any tickets. And can you see Lesnar coming to the ring in Reebok only gear without his sponsors?

None of this makes sense at all.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

These rumors are legit. It's not just someone making shit up out of nowhere. The source is very credible.

Lesnar vs Hunt at UFC 200.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This dude makes all those millions throwing people around for fun in WWE yet he still want's to fight.

Fuckin' unreal.....


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

So.....


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Headliner said:


> If it can be worked out I wouldn't mind it. It could actually work for Brock's credibility on WWE TV by beating up someone in UFC. However if he loses the fight, that would damage his WWE character. I don't think Vince is willing to risk that since Brock has been such a monster on WWE TV.


Brock said he told WWE that he was serious about going back to the UFC during negotiations. So I'm sure Vince knew this was a possibility. Maybe it was even part of his contract.

Again, the source this is coming from is very credible. He doesn't just make shit up.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Since they would need Vince's approval I wonder if we will see Conor or Ronda fight a wrasslin match for Wrestlemania or Summerslam.


Maybe Vince and Dana are working on some type of cross promotion deal.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Either Brock has an out in his deal which enables him to go back to UFC if Dana pays a certain amount to Vince..Although I dont see why Vince would do a deal like that..Or Vince and Dana struck a deal where he gets Brock for UFC 200 and Vince gets Conor or Rousey for a show. Should be interesting.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Truthbetold said:


> This dude makes all those millions throwing people around for fun in WWE yet he still want's to fight.
> 
> Fuckin' unreal.....


That's how top athletes become top athletes.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Well Vince also done a deal with TNA before where he let Christian appear on TNA so Ric Flair can come to the HOF.


Yeah, but this Brock we’re talking about. Christian’s great but him making one appearance in TNA didn’t do anything to hurt WWE.

Brock appearing on a UFC PPV could do big business for their show. It’s just hard for me to believe Vince would allow that to happen, even if he did get something in return.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



december_blue said:


> So.....


Guess Lesnar isn't a man of his word if this is true :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Guess Lesnar isn't a man of his word if this is true :lol


Who cares? UFC is better than WWE in every conceivable way right now, and has been for a while.

UFC 199 (happening now) is better than any WWE event in recent history, and we haven't even gotten to the main card.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Huh. I mean, it seems really unlikely that Vince would let Brock go to UFC just like that. If he does win his fight, then it'll help his credibility rise even higher, but he'll be hurt if he loses. Also, it would be even worse if he got injured in his fight, and then couldn't do Summerslam or other dates he's signed on to do. 

This is really interesting though, and it makes me wonder if there is some idea being floated around for a UFC/WWE relationship.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If Brock is going back for 1 fight and isn't fighting a can then Vince is an idiot. You could atleast say he wasn't healthy when he got stomped out and came to the WWE the 2nd time, how do you have him come back after an ass kicking and still sell him as a monster completely healthy?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Pretty official since Ariel is reporting it.

Brock was added to the UFC roster on the website mysteriously a few weeks ago.

FRB is now reporting that UFC will air a return promo tonight during the UFC 199 PPV! I guess we will find out tonight!

https://twitter.com/FrontRowBrian


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> If Brock is going back for 1 fight and isn't fighting a can then Vince is an idiot. You could atleast say he wasn't healthy when he got stomped out and came to the WWE the 2nd time, how do you have him come back after an ass kicking and still sell him as a monster completely healthy?


He won't be fighting Velasquez, Overeem, Werdum, Miocic, etc., right off the bat (if ever.) The fight at UFC 200 would likely be against Mark Hunt, who Lesnar could very well beat - although it won't be an easy fight.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> Pretty official since Ariel is reporting it.
> 
> Brock was added to the UFC roster on the website mysteriously a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Haven't seen any video yet, but maybe they're waiting for the main card.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> If Brock is going back for 1 fight and isn't fighting a can then Vince is an idiot. You could atleast say he wasn't healthy when he got stomped out and came to the WWE the 2nd time, how do you have him come back after an ass kicking and still sell him as a monster completely healthy?


Even if Brock lost, who in WWE could actually take him on in a legit fight? (and for the love of god don't say Roman Reigns :lol)


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

In what could be even bigger news, WWE superstar and former UFC Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar is close to finalizing a deal to fight at UFC 200 in July. No opponent is known at this time according to Helwani, though there have been rumors that the opponent could end up being Mark Hunt. Lesnar came close to returning to the UFC in early 2015, but ultimately decided to sign a new contract with the WWE. He hasn't fought since losing to Alistair Overeem at UFC 141 in December 2011. He came close to returning in 2012 for a fight against Fedor Emelianenko, but the deal was unable to be put together by the UFC. According to sources, Lesnar had an option put in his WWE contract that he could take a UFC bout prior to this year's Wrestlemania. UFC 200 takes place on July 9 from the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas, headlined by Daniel Cormier taking on Jon Jones.

From : http://www.f4wonline.com/ufc-news/major-ufc-news-regarding-ufc-200-and-ufc-202-214031


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

http://www.irishexaminer.com/breaki...ncies-a-fight-with-conor-mcgregor-738261.html


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Feed him Todd Duffee.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

A loss won't hurt Lesnar, he was coming off a loss when he returned to the WWE. The fans will still go wild for him.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If this is legit: is Stefan Struve still the glorified can he used to be that they could feed to Brock or has seized some of that potential in that 7'0 hard kicking frame?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

*If WWE is cross promoting with UFC, they should work out a deal to get McGregor for Summerslam. I'm also sure that @Chris JeriG.O.A.T wouldn't object to Rousey squashing Asuka :curry2.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Well this is certainly interesting. Don't remember hearing anything about Lesnar having an option to fight in UFC fights in his contract last year. And fwiw, I don't think Vince's opinion here really matters. He tries any funny business, and Lesnar will give him the bird and return to UFC full-time without a 2nd thought. If Vince has any brain cells left, which is unlikely at this point, he'll let Lesnar fight and enjoy the extra attention his company will be getting. And Lesnar coming back from a fight will likely increase his drawing power, which will increase ratings when he comes back.



Legit BOSS said:


> *If WWE is cross promoting with UFC, they should work out a deal to get McGregor for Summerslam. I'm also sure that @Chris JeriG.O.A.T wouldn't object to Rousey squashing Asuka :curry2.*


What's his problem with Asuka? Lol nvm, she came from the indies.









Wouldn't mind a Rousey/Asuka fight though.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



morris3333 said:


> In what could be even bigger news, WWE superstar and former UFC Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar is close to finalizing a deal to fight at UFC 200 in July. No opponent is known at this time according to Helwani, though there have been rumors that *the opponent could end up being Mark Hunt*. Lesnar came close to returning to the UFC in early 2015, but ultimately decided to sign a new contract with the WWE. He hasn't fought since losing to Alistair Overeem at UFC 141 in December 2011. He came close to returning in 2012 for a fight against Fedor Emelianenko, but the deal was unable to be put together by the UFC. According to sources, Lesnar had an option put in his WWE contract that he could take a UFC bout prior to this year's Wrestlemania. UFC 200 takes place on July 9 from the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas, headlined by Daniel Cormier taking on Jon Jones.
> 
> From : http://www.f4wonline.com/ufc-news/major-ufc-news-regarding-ufc-200-and-ufc-202-214031


Dude got quick hands.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Something else though- this coming from Ariel who is definitely credible as a journalist, but he also got fired by the UFC/FOX recently, and has been more outspoken since, especially over the Conor McGregor drama. So, I wouldn't put it past him to stir shit just to piss Dana off.

And those tweets, Front Row Brian sometimes has it right but also gets shit wrong on a number of occasions.

I just can't see WWE allowing it. Even if they were compensated with a lot of money, the damage to Brock's character for the remaining two years in WWE means it wouldn't be worth it. And Conor and Ronda aren't as big a deal crossing over now that both are coming off crushing losses.


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

CM punk is moving up a few weight classes to face Lesnar


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

You know Vince has got to be thrilled if this happens.. :lmao


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

He's under WWE contract....there's no way this can be true unless Vince approves it which is very unlikely to happen.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



flugrugger said:


> CM punk is moving up a few weight classes to face Lesnar
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Screw Diaz/McGregor II, this is the real rematch. :mark:


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



flugrugger said:


> CM punk is moving up a few weight classes to face Lesnar
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Speaking of Punk: I don't follow MMA close anymore and haven't for several years: but why hasn't Punk fought yet? Dana was quick to prove his point throwing out James Toney fast to Randy Couture.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar is probably so bored after throwing the Shield guys around like rag dolls over the last year or so.

I blame Vince for putting him in the ring with the weak ass Shield.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Even if Brock lost, who in WWE could actually take him on in a legit fight? (and for the love of god don't say Roman Reigns :lol)


If he comes back after an L, and Heyman gets on the mic calling him "an ass kicker, and the 1 in 22-1" first thing i'm bringing up on the mic is him getting the hands put on him in his last fight and he's just a dude who had to run back because he couldn't hack it :draper2

Especially if he comes back and his face looks like this


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Looks like this is a very real thing. I've seen it on several legit websites. Unless he is trying to punk (no pun intended) Vince and wring even more money out of the old guy.

Curious to see how WWE responds to this.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Can all you geeks claiming this is some sort of exchange with UFC stop being delusional? It's not happening. Lesnar told WWE during negotiations that he wanted to return to the UFC, so the likely scenario is that there's some sort of option in the contract. 

McGregor and Rousey are never setting foot inside a WWE ring. Ever. Especially at SummerSlam. McGregor will have a fight scheduled around that time, and Rousey just had knee surgery.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Didn't he say he his condition was much better now and for who he can fight:
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...k=ce40d360e62ba47789e16656952b5b3a-1465087245


You never fully recover from something as serious as diverticulitis.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

So there's apparently a UFC option in his contract, ohhhhh, now that makes sense. And goes to show that WWE was seriously, seriously, seriously desperate when they resigned him. I think they honestly forced him into doing UFC by how mundane they've used him. He looked like he'd of rather been anywhere else at Mania this year, and the entire build to Mania. 

That said, him getting his ass kicked at 200 could seriously hurt his mystique as a wrestler. Not that it matters at this point.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Maybe Vince let Brock out of the deal. Brock does nothing for them financially anymore, and there doesn't seem to be anything left for him besides wrestling people who are "beneath" him, so maybe he's bored of it and wants to do something that stokes his competitive fires. I'd be perfectly fine with the WWE/Brock marriage being over.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> If he comes back after an L, and Heyman gets on the mic calling him "an ass kicker, and the 1 in 22-1" first thing i'm bringing up on the mic is him getting the hands put on him in his last fight and he's just a dude who had to run back because he couldn't hack it :draper2
> 
> Especially if he comes back and his face looks like this


I don't think WWE would be so stupid. If Lesnar lost of course they would have someone mention it on the mic, but then they would just book Lesnar to utterly destroy whoever does and would just have him bury the entire roster just to make him strong again. Its an easy fix if he were to loose.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I think they have handled Lesnar poorly after his last bout with Taker at HiAC last year. The matches and feuds they have put him in have done more harm than good to his profile. Him going to UFC for a fight and then coming back could help boost his profile again if he wins the fight.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

sooo... no orton vs lesnar? weak

btw when is ol pms punk gonna have his match?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> So there's apparently a UFC option in his contract, ohhhhh, now that makes sense. And goes to show that WWE was seriously, seriously, seriously desperate when they resigned him. I think they honestly forced him into doing UFC by how mundane they've used him. He looked like he'd of rather been anywhere else at Mania this year, and the entire build to Mania.
> 
> That said, him getting his ass kicked at 200 could seriously hurt his mystique as a wrestler. Not that it matters at this point.


I think the whole problem of Brock being unhappy is because he was actually looking forward to feuding with The Wyatt's. It was reported that both he and Bray were PISSED when they canceled the feud, not only that a lot of fans were looking forwad to it too WWE screwed everyone when they change Wyatt for Ambrose can't say I blame Brock if he has an out and is using it. WWE have no one to blame but themselves. 

Who the fuck is honestly stupid enough to piss off Brock fucking Lesnar? It's like Vinces main goal for 2014-2016 is to piss off as much people as he possibly can.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Who the fuck will Heyman represent now. First Punk leaves and now Lesnar is leaving again.

:maury at Vince and WWE


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



colin922 said:


> Who the fuck will Heyman represent now. First Punk leaves and now Lesnar is leaving again.
> 
> :maury at Vince and WWE


Axel's still around. :lol

I'd say Ryback as well, but he's also leaving soon too.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> That said, him getting his ass kicked at 200 could seriously hurt his mystique as a wrestler. Not that it matters at this point.


Of course it doesn't since Brock knows that he's going to be picking up $12 million over the next 2 years regardless of how he does.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

i don't even care. once they made him soft and beatable to make reigns look stronger he was no longer the same. he was really cool for longer than expected. vince usually fucks things up faster, but i guess that's cuz he was only part-time.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



colin922 said:


> Who the fuck will Heyman represent now.


Asuka :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Chrome said:


> Axel's still around. :lol
> 
> I'd say Ryback as well, but he's also leaving soon too.


There's always Cesaro


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



colin922 said:


> There's always Cesaro


Nah, Cesaro needs some valet Summer Rae


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> So there's apparently a UFC option in his contract, ohhhhh, now that makes sense. And goes to show that WWE was seriously, seriously, seriously desperate when they resigned him. I think they honestly forced him into doing UFC by how mundane they've used him. He looked like he'd of rather been anywhere else at Mania this year, and the entire build to Mania.
> 
> That said, him getting his ass kicked at 200 could seriously hurt his mystique as a wrestler. Not that it matters at this point.


Where are you seeing about there being UFC option in his contract?


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hoping he gets destroyed and exposed again


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



foc said:


> Where are you seeing about there being UFC option in his contract?


http://411mania.com/mma/rumor-brock-lesnar-to-return-to-ufc-at-ufc-200/

I can't remember how to post Tweets but it's in that link.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



etrbaby said:


> Hoping he gets destroyed and exposed again


why? get off on seeing other people fail?


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Punk vs Lesnar in UFC. It all makes sense now why Punk hasn't had UFC fight yet.

LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> http://411mania.com/mma/rumor-brock-lesnar-to-return-to-ufc-at-ufc-200/
> 
> I can't remember how to post Tweets but it's in that link.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739258945156583424
You just put the number of the tweet in-between

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/ tags


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

So has he been training for the past couple of months? i dont see how a near 40 year old man can come back from a long hiatus and just show up.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739258945156583424
> You just put the number of the tweet in-between
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/ tags


Ah, thanks Chrome.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock goes there and wins thus boosting his stock even more 

For Vince the trade off may actually be promoting McGreggor/Mayweather since Flod isn't inked to anyone and he won't work with UFC. IT could also be Charlotte/Rousey since Charlotte has challenged her before on twitter. 

Vince is going to get something from it. Even if that something is nothing more than seeing Brock whoop Punk's ass for laughs as he stalls constantly putting off his fight


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Jingoro said:


> why? get off on seeing other people fail?


maybe his fans can shut up about bim being able to beat the entire roster in real life as an excuse to why he should never look weak or put anyone over.
If AJ vs Brock, you bet you fans would be more bitching about " believability"instead of enjoying what could be a MOTYC 

maybe you're believability argument can go to the toilet after you see him lose again.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



why said:


> So has he been training for the past couple of months? i dont see how a near 40 year old man can come back from a long hiatus and just show up.


He said in some interview- maybe the Stone Cold podcast?- that he actually went through a fight camp pre-WM31 to see how his body handled it. Apparently he was fine physically, but felt like something was off mentally, like he couldn't get into "fight mode".


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Father Ted said:


> Hope brock leaves
> 
> Wwe is shit and he deserves better
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Hope Brock leaves

He is shit and WWE deserves better


----------



## Aturdimiento (Jun 3, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



etrbaby said:


> maybe his fans can shut up about bim being able to beat the entire roster in real life as an excuse to why he should never look weak or put anyone over.
> If AJ vs Brock, you bet you fans would be more bitching about " believability"instead of enjoying what could be a MOTYC
> 
> maybe you're believability argument can go to the toilet after you see him lose again.



He is Brock Fucking Lesnar, you never seen him in 2002 and 2003 ?

On one topic you guys do not know who Hogan is and here you do not know who Brock Lesnar is and you call yourselves smarks ?? my ass


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Hope Brock leaves
> 
> He is shit and WWE deserves better


It's not Bork's fault WWE sucks.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

My thing is, if he _does_ get his ass kicked in UFC, does that kill his WWE "rub"?


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I could see Vince being open to the opportunity to get Brock some press since he isn't doing much of significance in WWE lately. It's Dana White who I'd be surprised would agree to the crossover.

I remember Brock saying somewhere that WWE has already used up most (all?) of his dates for 2016, so that does open the door for him to do something else schedule-wise. You'd think he'd do SummerSlam. Maybe he could do both? Weird news.



WalkingInMemphis said:


> My thing is, if he _does_ get his ass kicked in UFC, does that kill his WWE "rub"?


His loss to Overeem, his last UFC match, didn't hurt him much and the Brock/Cena match still drew well on PPV, so probably not much. Being active in both WWE and UFC could change things, though. WWE will spin it either way.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I really don't see Brock beating anybody in the top 8. Maybe a Todd Duffee type fighter.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



> Since they would need Vince's approval I wonder if we will see Conor or Ronda fight a wrasslin match for Wrestlemania or Summerslam.


I think that was the trade off. Favor for favor. White probably went into a panic mode anyway and worked out this deal to get a buyrates boost since the winning streaks of Rousey and McGregor ended.



> My thing is, if he does get his ass kicked in UFC, does that kill his WWE "rub"?


No since WWE constantly glosses over Lesnar's UFC tenure.

- Vic


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I guess there is no need for Brock in WWE anymore since he makes the other top guys like Reigns and Cena seem inferior.

Brock is a wrestler at heart so it's too easy for him where at least UFC gives him a challenge.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Mifune Jackson said:


> I could see Vince being open to the opportunity to get Brock some press since he isn't doing much of significance in WWE lately. It's Dana White who I'd be surprised would agree to the crossover.
> 
> I remember Brock saying somewhere that WWE has already used up most (all?) of his dates for 2016, so that does open the door for him to do something else schedule-wise. You'd think he'd do SummerSlam. Maybe he could do both? Weird news.
> 
> ...


Well, Brock Lesnar isn't contracted by the UFC so I don't see why Dana White would be against it. The reason he was against Ronda Roussey having a match in WWE was because he was afraid of her getting hurt. If Brock Lesnar gets hurt in UFC 200, Dana loses nothing.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> My thing is, if he _does_ get his ass kicked in UFC, does that kill his WWE "rub"?


Lets face it WWE is a predetermined show for kids so there is no "rub" in reality.

The kids are there to watch Roman Reigns do his superman punch.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I don't see how Brock loosing at UFC effects his WWE rub. WWE is scripted and UFC is legit fighting. Unless Taker faces Brock at UFC Lol. I think it well still be intact. I mean WWE and UFC are two seperate things. Scripted vs Reality. I think Brock being in the UFC gives WWE credibility. You know. He competes in real fights, it makes Brock maybe the most credible WWE superstar of all time. I actually could see Rock doing UFC too, even currently. IF his movie scheudle wasen't so vast. I am sure they well iron out a deal, where he can do this and WWE. Talent can do two things at once.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

"It's fine, we will just trade Lesnar for Punk!

Punk, you have been DRAFTED by RAW!" :vince3

"That's not how it works dad!" :trips7

:vince7


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is some dirt sheet bullshit is what it is written by a guy who doesn't watch WWE so he doesn't know Brock JUST signed a multi year WWE deal even announcing it on ESPN.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I guess you guys are right. Especially since there seems to be a small percentage of crossover between UFC/WWE. 

Nothing, I'd like more than to see Lesnar get his ass handed to him in UFC.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Crimson Mask said:


> This is some dirt sheet bullshit is what it is written by a guy who doesn't watch WWE so he doesn't know Brock JUST signed a multi year WWE deal even announcing it on ESPN.


The reason why this has so much momentum as a story is because it's being reported by Ariel Helwani, who's a lot more than a "dirt sheet" in the MMA world.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If this is true this is not good news for UFC 

Dana is desperate if he has to reach out for Brock Lesnar not saying Brock ain't a draw but lets be real. Him calling off the Connor and Nate fight hurt him bad..Then Rhonda not fighting also..He is grassping at straws here


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Punk just needs to swallow his pride. There's a great heel 'you sold out' run out of this.

Lesnar fighting before Punk is just :heston

And WWE being absolute garbage in character and mic skills without Punk is just :heston

They need each other.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar v Punk? Anyone? :lol


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

well I guess we now know what he's been up to in his free time.


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Maybe they're making a deal with WWE. Let them have Brock for a date and they might let them have Rhonda for WM next year or something.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

So no Lesnar at Summerslam see you at Royal Rumble Brock


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> I guess you guys are right. Especially since there seems to be a small percentage of crossover between UFC/WWE.
> 
> Nothing, I'd like more than to see Lesnar get his ass handed to him in UFC.


Win or lose i doubt he cares at 40 years old.

He's got kids and he wants to make more millions for his family that's all that matters.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Mifune Jackson said:


> The reason why this has so much momentum as a story is because it's being reported by Ariel Helwani, who's a lot more than a "dirt sheet" in the MMA world.


Ask Kevin Owens how reliable Ariel is


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Aturdimiento said:


> He is Brock Fucking Lesnar, you never seen him in 2002 and 2003 ?
> 
> On one topic you guys do not know who Hogan is and here you do not know who Brock Lesnar is and you call yourselves smarks ?? my ass


Hogan? the man who cash raped two companies to the ground, yeah I know him.

Lesnar? The guy that gets a pass for everything for being "Lesnar" yet if anyone else did exactly what he does in the ring, move for move, step for step, just a diferent guy, would get shitted on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Chrome said:


> What's his problem with Asuka? Lol nvm, she came from the indies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
It's not about being from the indies. He has the same issue with her that he has with Reigns-being a linear face with Super booking.*


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

I am interested to see what is going down.

Call this a bad feeling but I think Brock just had enough of the BS and called it quits.

I just don't see a reason why he would say F WWE or do a deal WWE/UFC trade off.

Something must have happened. Either way I feel that WWE is losing. Can't blame anyone but themselves.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Simply Flawless said:


> Ask Kevin Owens how reliable Ariel is


Did I say he was 100% always on point with the rumors he reports? No one is _that _reliable.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock is the only guy that cold have been the heir to Hogan's throne if he wanted to work for WWE full time.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



XDream said:


> I am interested to see what is going down.
> 
> Call this a bad feeling but I think Brock just had enough of the BS and called it quits.
> 
> ...


This Reigns push has been the WOAT fuck WWE.

Brock was disrespected by being stuck with weak ass Ambrose at WM33


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If Lesnar fights before Punk :lmao :lmao :lmao

If he's fighting, I'm watching. Honestly I'd rather watch him in UFC than WWE right now. His Suplex City shit has run its course with me and I say that as a huge mark. It's boring and the way WWE have chosen to use him is boring. God help that entire roster if he wins and comes back though. NOBODY will be legit enough to beat him. The absolute lols when Reigns goes over. Fuck. :lol


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Truthbetold said:


> XDream said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested to see what is going down.
> ...


Honestly I felt like it was a feud that was pushed very quickly cause they realized Ambrose has no one to feud with.

Win or lose Brock must of just took the highest bid cause he only cares about providing for his family.

I just find it funny he beat Taker and no one ever beat him cause booking was terrible.

Then again what do I know as I gave up after WM.

Like Punk alluded to the cog of the WWE will keep turning. When Cena beats AJ clean that will turn off a lot of people. That is my opinion.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It's my understanding that Brock's WWE contract limits the amount of days worked per year. It's pretty low and and he's burned through those dates already. So if Vince wants him to work more in 2016 he needs to pay him more money. Perhaps Lesnar is leveraging the more days with the UFC.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Fucking Confirmed.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Here Comes The Pain, bitch! :mark:

- Vic


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Heres actually fighting mad!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Whelp, it's official.

The buyrates are going to be HUGE.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Just saw the UFC 200 commercial. BROCK WAS IN IT AND HES FIGHTING AT UFC 200!

WOW


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

HERE COMES THE PAIN. Brock vs. Hunt please.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

What a dirt sheet rumor!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Holy shit, it's official. Can't believe this is real. A WWE employee (independent contractor) fighting on a UFC event. Insane.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock vs Fedor will be an interesting match up....Two close to being over the hill fighters...Brock still is quite powerful and agile and Fedor can still throw some vicious strikes....Would be a fair fight for both of them given their age and ring rust.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

Break it Down said:


> Just saw the UFC 200 commercial. BROCK WAS IN IT AND HES FIGHTING AT UFC 200!
> 
> WOW


LOL at people saying it wasn't true.


I really hope, part of me, that Brock dicked over Vince cause of all the BS.

We will find out on the coming weeks.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I wonder who he's fighting at 200?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739299543376924672
:Out


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Holy. Fucking. Shit.
:mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Can he fuck off permanently now?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Welp. It's real.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Maybe the deal is to swap Brock for a fight in exchange for a Ronda Stinky appearance at WM33...


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is exactly what Vince gets. Wasting millions of dollars AND the undertakers streak for nothing.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

ESPN twitter has confirmed it

https://twitter.com/SportsCenter/status/739300341171298304/photo/1

https://twitter.com/TheCoachESPN/status/739302270752423936


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Gonna be ordering this for sure. This is going to be great.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I hope it's a one off fight and not a full return since I was kind of hoping to see him at Summerslam.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Hit said:


> Can he fuck off permanently now?


Yeah WWE get rid of one of their few draws and stars left. That would be so smart.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739300476500467717


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Don't know why people are saying Brock screwed over Vince... Vince approved of the match.



> Dave Meltzer
> ‏@davemeltzerWON
> Lesnar official at UFC 200. WWE approved it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Just shows how clueless WWE were to make Brock break The Undertaker's streak, then never use Brock in any other capacity than to squash the rest of the roster.

Now he will take of all of the hype that WWE gave him, back to the UFC, and leave WWE hanging.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Hit said:


> Can he fuck off permanently now?


Yeah, need more time for little bitches fighting over briefaces, McMahons devaluing talent, and garbage ass characters at top of the booking.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Break it Down said:


> This is exactly what Vince gets. Wasting millions of dollars AND the undertakers streak for nothing.


Cross promotion by a contracted talent like when Rock first went to the movies? 

SD is going live and they made a point of saying hosts, new ideas, things you haven't seen before when Steph and Shane broke the news. Brock cross promoting a UFC fight on a live SD is a good business and buzz deal for Vince. IT's like when Tazz brought the ECW itle, Arnold showed up, Jagged Edge worked there for the move to the CW, etc. He still has Brock dates this year as Brock is set to show up for the draft. Not to mention he still has two years after this with Brock locked up


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It makes sense considering Nate Diaz-Conor McGregor rematch back on tap, this time at UFC 202

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15961873/conor-mcgregor-nate-diaz-headline-ufc-202-card


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hope that means Brock leaves WWE.
If not, I hope Brock gets absolutely DESTROYED by whoever his opponent is.
I want Brock to step into Summerslam with a swollen face:lol.
Make WWE look silly for booking Lesnar like a god.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Break it Down said:


> This is exactly what Vince gets. Wasting millions of dollars AND the undertakers streak for nothing.


Well the streak is kayfabe, its not real. So the rub exists only in WWE. SO Brock doing stuff outside the WWE doesen't effect it imo.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



PirateMonkE said:


> Don't know why people are saying Brock screwed over Vince... Vince approved of the match.


bullshit.

I STRONGLY DOUBT WWE APPROVED THIS


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



ShowStopper said:


> You know Vince has got to be thrilled if this happens.. :lmao


_*Vince and company must be eating their couch right now. :lmao*_


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



PirateMonkE said:


> Don't know why people are saying Brock screwed over Vince... Vince approved of the match.


it's cause people, like me, want Vince to get shat on publicly for all the BS that happens.

Either way smart business move. Since this clearly is going to be a cross promo deal I'll head back into the shadows hoping for change in the genre I love..wrestling


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Yeah, need more time for little bitches fighting over briefaces, McMahons devaluing talent, and garbage ass characters at top of the booking.


Preach!!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Reotor said:


> Hope that means Brock leaves WWE.
> If not, I hope Brock gets absolutely DESTROYED by whoever his opponent is.
> I want Brock to step into Summerslam with a swollen face:lol.
> Make WWE look silly for booking Lesnar like a god.


So you would rather them book Brock like a geek, like the rest of the roster? Brock is a god, and should be booked as such.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar's opponent is rumored to be Mark Hunt.

Could also possibly be Fedor Emelianenko.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Bork Laser is going to fight with just a month's preparation ?


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

People thinking Brock went behind Vince's back to do UFC :lmao

My God, people are somehow working themselves :lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

They need to make Brock champion immediately. Imagine the WWE Champion walking into UFC and winning? :lmao 

Then have CM Punk cash in MITB and there you go, MMA is wrestling.


----------



## Break it Down (Nov 17, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> Cross promotion by a contracted talent like when Rock first went to the movies?
> 
> SD is going live and they made a point of saying hosts, new ideas, things you haven't seen before when Steph and Shane broke the news. Brock cross promoting a UFC fight on a live SD is a good business and buzz deal for Vince. IT's like when Tazz brought the ECW itle, Arnold showed up, Jagged Edge worked there for the move to the CW, etc. He still has Brock dates this year as Brock is set to show up for the draft. Not to mention he still has two years after this with Brock locked up


Thats IF wwe approved this which we dont know to be true yet. Either way i dont see what wwe would gain from this. All the intrigue and interest will go to UFC. Unless a ufc fighter is showing up at summerslam or WM33 this is BAD for vince and co


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hell yeah


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar might be betting on himself. He wins this fight, Vince might have to give him even a bigger raise.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



oleanderson89 said:


> Bork Laser is going to fight with just a month's preparation ?


Id think he prob trains mma all the time. That's a great question.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



3ku1 said:


> So you would rather them book Brock like a geek, like the rest of the roster? Brock is a god, and should be booked as such.


Brock is not a god, he is a human being that can bleed and get hurt, get your apologist head out of WWE's ass.



Starbuck said:


> They need to make Brock champion immediately. Imagine the WWE Champion walking into UFC and winning? :lmao


Or better, imagine WWE champion walking into UFC and losing:lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

SD is going live. WWE has a deal and working relationship with both ESPN now where they get covered and actually got red carpet treatment all at WM which is hwy they hit 1mil buys plus 1.4mil paid subs for Mania. 

Vince isn't stupid. Brock is booked for the draft. You want SD to be taken serious, put Brock back on his old show and have him pop up like Hollywood Rock used to for the semi regular fued and match. Let him cross promote his UFC life and tell UFC now look we scratched your back so you give us Rousey who has actually tried to sign on for SSlam and Mania matches in the past. SD becomes a place where people have to watch and needs to be seen every week over a raw rewind. 

Vince wins here
- Brock is happy Vince let him do something 
- Vince gets cross promotion
- Vince gets ESPN coverage 
- Dana owes him one for Rousey down the line
- He probably sneaks in the back door and talks to Fox Sports execs too 
- SD and USA get a chance to get eyes on them from day one


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Ariel once again proving he's the best sports journalist in the world.

Lesnar vs. Hunt and I'll give them all my money.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> SD is going live. WWE has a deal and working relationship with both ESPN now where they get covered and actually got red carpet treatment all at WM which is hwy they hit 1mil buys plus 1.4mil paid subs for Mania.
> 
> Vince isn't stupid. Brock is booked for the draft. You want SD to be taken serious, put Brock back on his old show and have him pop up like Hollywood Rock used to for the semi regular fued and match. Let him cross promote his UFC life and tell UFC now look we scratched your back so you give us Rousey who has actually tried to sign on for SSlam and Mania matches in the past. SD becomes a place where people have to watch and needs to be seen every week over a raw rewind.
> 
> ...



You are giving Vince too much credit...no faith on my end at all


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

FUCK YA.


I know Vince wanted this (he's desperate for mainstream attention right now), but I'm surprised Dana went for it. Vince is gonna exploit UFC/Dana for everything he can.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If they did the SD World title coronation early, it wouldn't hurt to have Brock win the mf and walk into UFC with their belt if you beluieve he is winning. 

That is the kind of opportunity Vince pissed away not putting the belt on Batista over Bryan and having his title at the GOTG red carpet events.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> If they did the SD World title coronation early, it wouldn't hurt to have Brock win the mf and walk into UFC with their belt if you beluieve he is winning.
> 
> That is the kind of opportunity Vince pissed away not putting the belt on Batista over Bryan and having his title at the GOTG red carpet events.


This.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I heard word that it was Dana White who had Brock under contract all the time since his first UFC days and STILL does have him under contract and that Dana let Brock go back to WWE but could get him back if they wanted. 

Seems like that is what's happening, I hope they are working together but Vince might be left out in the dark if Dana does really hold the original contract with Brock.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Djbousquet said:


> I heard word that it was Dana White who had Brock under contract all the time since his first UFC days and STILL does have him under contract and that Dana let Brock go back to WWE but could get him back if they wanted.
> 
> Seems like that is what's happening, I hope they are working together but Vince might be left out in the dark if Dana does really hold the original contract with Brock.


Sonnen is a drunk, man.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Ufc 200 is going to be nuts.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Let's do this Brock!









I wonder if Suplex City schtick would work there. It's not like WWE is using him anyway.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



XDream said:


> You are giving Vince too much credit...no faith on my end at all


No matter whether you slight him or out right question him. Vicne had set the brand split from the time Shane showed up to now. You can argue he didn't fully push through with it because no one knew if Shane would choose to stay which he has done. 

Vince created a scenario this past MAnia where they didn't advertise Michaels, Cena, Austin, Foley, Hogan, BAtista, Bryan, Punk, Orton or any name outside of Taker/Shane/HHH/Reigns/Rock/Jericho working.

It's relationships that Vince created that got them featured on ESPN all week, got them SportsCenter reporting about Mania all day. It's their relationship with E! from Total Divas and Menunos that got them red carpet reporting all day on E! It's his relationship with USA that got an hour of Mania covered for the first since Heat left SPike TV. 

Vince created an event where 90,000 plus people showed up, where they set an all time gate record, sold the most merch in one day in company history, had 1.4mil paid subs, and you had another million people buy the traditional $65 price tag ppv. He green lit Takeover which was sold out as well as the higher price Axxess event which sold out for the NXT tapings that were there. 

Vince does stupid shit, but you can't say he doesn't have the common sense to make money off a real attraction. And no Bryan/Punk weren't real crossover appeal attractions. Rock was allowed to go and film his movies, comeback and work matches, and then run in and out. Cena was allowed to take a month off to film for Fox. Brock has that appeal and can generate interest, good will, and money for Vince. 

Brock and Vince are in a much better place in this time than they were back in 02-04. This would not have worked then, but now I can see Vince saying sure I trust you to have fun there and honor your commitments here while also looking to bolster the stock of SD and his company.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Drago said:


> Let's do this Brock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, WWE are stingy fucks. They should pay the man since he's actually a draw.


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Let's do THIS!!??


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Is Brock still a draw for UFC? His last fight there was him getting badly humiliated.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

While I'm not sure I believe this either, I could see the option being available after that last restructure of Brock's contract when everyone was going down and they needed to up his appearances and redo his contract a bit... perhaps he worked more when they needed it in exchange for a one-off fight in UFC because he wanted to do that again. I dunno... weird news regardless if it's true, especially so close to Summerslam.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WWE reporting its a one time deal. Will be back for Summerslam. Mcmahon is a genius.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> No matter whether you slight him or out right question him. Vicne had set the brand split from the time Shane showed up to now. You can argue he didn't fully push through with it because no one knew if Shane would choose to stay which he has done.
> 
> Vince created a scenario this past MAnia where they didn't advertise Michaels, Cena, Austin, Foley, Hogan, BAtista, Bryan, Punk, Orton or any name outside of Taker/Shane/HHH/Reigns/Rock/Jericho working.
> 
> ...


I question him for decisions that have been made in the past. 

I wish I could live and see things you do with a general excitement and possible positive outlook. I used to be the same way until WM this year. 

That was one of the worse shows I ever saw booking wise. 

For me it will be waiting and seeing but I have not watched wrestling for months and nothing is compelling me to watch now. AJ being a main character who, based on what I read, will now be in a feud with Cena which will have the same outcome as most, if not ALL, feuds with Cena. It gets tiring and boring. I cannot watch the same outcome and plot like that anymore. Great wrestling with bad booking is still not good to me.

Either way maybe you are right maybe you are not...for me I am on a break


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WWE.com just posted the news:

http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-compete-ufc-200-prior-return-major-wwe-event


"Brock Lesnar remains under contract to WWE, however, he has been granted a one-off opportunity to compete at UFC 200. Following this milestone event on July 9, Brock will return to WWE for SummerSlam on Sunday, August 21, live on WWE Network."


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Reotor said:


> Brock is not a god, he is a human being that can bleed and get hurt, get your apologist head out of WWE's ass.
> 
> Or better, imagine WWE champion walking into UFC and losing:lol


It's expected that that would happen. After all, real fighters will beat fake fighters all day long. I'd roll the dice on Brock winning because if he does and he's standing there with the WWE title it would be off the charts hilarious. Stick the McMahon's front row sitting there cheering him on too. The next Raw out walks WWE Champ Lesnar after wrecking bodies in the UFC. It would be great.

UNTIL DA BIG DAWG BECOMES DA GUY ONCE MORE


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

*Damn, it must be great to be Brock Lesnar. The amount of money him & Dana White will be making off of this will be something else.

I also fail to see how Vince can profit off of this. UFC fans don't care about wrestling, and I doubt Brock fighting at UFC 200 is gonna change that. Unless Dana agrees to let McGregor or Ronda wrestle at SS (which is unlikely, imo), then I don't see how Vince can profit off of this, unless Brock wins.*


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock Lesnar - the king of contracts. Dude is in such demand that he seems to get what he wants from anybody he wants it from. What a winner at life.

This is a fascinating story.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Damn, it must be great to be Brock Lesnar. The amount of money him & Dana White will be making off of this will be something else.
> 
> I also fail to see how Vince can profit off of this. UFC fans don't care about wrestling, and I doubt Brock fighting at UFC 200 is gonna change that. Unless Dana agrees to let McGregor or Ronda wrestle at SS (which is unlikely, imo), then I don't see how Vince can profit off of this, unless Brock wins.*


Only way I see Vince profit from this is they see it as a way to reinvigorate Brock and Raise his stock again. God knows they cant do it on their own with his stale ass booking so they send him to UFC, hope he wins, probably will be booked on purpose against a weak ass opponent that don't stand a chance and BOOM, the Beast is back and he has UFC credit again.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

So he will be back for Summerslam? Great news. Coming off the momentum of this fight, win or lose, WWE have to be fucked in the head to put Reigns over him. Watch it happen :lmao. And it will be in NY. Oh lord I need to get myself a ticket to this massacre. :mark:


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

They feed him some bum, Dana makes money by having the biggest star in ufc history back and Vince makes money by making Brock look like a monster and bringing worldwide sports attention and casuals to WWE.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



why said:


> WWE reporting its a one time deal. Will be back for Summerslam. Mcmahon is a genius.





The Patriot Way said:


> WWE.com just posted the news:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-compete-ufc-200-prior-return-major-wwe-event
> 
> ...


One-off for now, but you know they'll do it again if it makes :vince$ or gives them publicity. Just like Rock/Cena.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Patriot Way said:


> WWE.com just posted the news:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-compete-ufc-200-prior-return-major-wwe-event
> 
> ...


This is what I expected to hear. I think it's cool of WWE to do this. Create a friendship with UFC, not a hostile environment.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Reotor said:


> Only way I see Vince profit from this is they see it as a way to reinvigorate Brock and Raise his stock again. God knows they cant do it on their own with his stale ass booking so they send him to UFC, hope he wins, probably will be booked on purpose against a weak ass opponent that don't stand a chance and BOOM, the Beast is back and he has UFC credit again.


*That could work, honestly.

But lord help them if Brock loses. :lmao*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

In other news, is Brock still on for the June 29 live event?


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I just can't see WWE allowing it. Even if they were compensated with a lot of money, the damage to Brock's character for the remaining two years in WWE means it wouldn't be worth it. And Conor and Ronda aren't as big a deal crossing over now that both are coming off crushing losses.


Nonsense. They're still just as big of stars as they were before, maybe even bigger since people will be intrigued to see how they come back from losses. People make too big of a deal of fighters losing, 99.9% of fighters lose, it happens. It would only damage their brand if they went on a losing streak.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *That could work, honestly.
> 
> But lord help them if Brock loses. :lmao*


Doubt it, they will pay for whoever he fights to be a good boy and take the dive


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Starbuck said:


> It's expected that that would happen. After all, real fighters will beat fake fighters all day long. I'd roll the dice on Brock winning because if he does and he's standing there with the WWE title it would be off the charts hilarious. Stick the McMahon's front row sitting there cheering him on too. The next Raw out walks WWE Champ Lesnar after wrecking bodies in the UFC. It would be great.
> 
> UNTIL DA BIG DAWG BECOMES DA GUY ONCE MORE


Holy shit, this is an elaborate plan to finally get the golden boy over. :bully4


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

its on front page of WWE.com

has vince bought a share of UFC or something?


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock vs Fedor UFC 200! No doubt!


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Don't really care. I like UFC so will be watching his fight.

His matches lately are formulaic. Win, or lose by DQ or in a triple threat, disappear, SUPLEXXX. I like Heyman a lot and wish he managed more than one guy, jeez, but whenever he does he just doesn't focus his efforts onto him. 

Good luck Brock.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

UFC is a work boys, you knew it was coming eventually.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I'm stunned, the rumours were true. Brocks "can you see me now" line at the end of the 200 promo had goosebumps on the back of my neck. Not many possible opponents for him though.

Wonder if this is a bigger back and forth deal that'll see Ronda step into a WWE ring again.

I can honestly see this as WWE happily relying on Brock winning to it re-establishes Brock's credibility after WWE have pissed it all away booking him like shit since last years Mania.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This means Ronda will be in the WWE Ring again. Good stuff!


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK

PLZ give Lesnar Punk. I want to see THE BEAST beating the shit out of skinny fat ass in this staged fighting too.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Damn, it must be great to be Brock Lesnar. The amount of money him & Dana White will be making off of this will be something else.
> 
> I also fail to see how Vince can profit off of this. UFC fans don't care about wrestling, and I doubt Brock fighting at UFC 200 is gonna change that. Unless Dana agrees to let McGregor or Ronda wrestle at SS (which is unlikely, imo), then I don't see how Vince can profit off of this, unless Brock wins.*


To be blunt he was UFCs biggest draw because of his WWE background and UFC only saw all that TV success because they piggybacked on Raw on Spike early on as they haven't seen the same viewership since they lost the WWE lead in for their tv product. They would have struggled out the gate like Bellator if they didn't use Raw as part of a programming block in their full time tv infancy. 

If Brocks win they look that much better. Still getting more eyes on Brock doesn't hurt. It also never hurts in business to have someone owe you one. Maybe Brock opens the door up to Fox Sports as well like the documentary for NXT opened things up for WWE and ESPN


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Guys, the UFC has ZERO reason to cross-promote with WWE. Their deal is with Brock Lesnar, who had an option for UFC in his WWE contract, they have no business deal with WWE. The UFC isn't going to be sending Ronda or Conor of whoever to WWE. That's not to say they won't be in the crowd of a show or something sometime, but that's because they want to be there, not because they're promoting UFC/WWE. Dana was pissed at Ronda doing Mania, and pretty much ruled out something like that ever happening again.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Fwiw, this is just a perk in Lesnar's contract, so seeing Ronda or Conor at Summerslam is very unlikely. What's interesting to me is we're just now hearing about this perk in Lesnar's contract. Guess they wanted to keep things hush-hush so they can surprise people like they did. If he wins his fight, may as well just have him squash Reigns again at Summerslam and give him a nice long run with the title. With the roster the way it is now, having Lesnar lose after winning a UFC fight would just look ridiculous, no matter who it is.


----------



## BoT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

He's probably going to fight tin can Frank Mir.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock makes an easy way to have an undisputed champ too. If they are only keeping one title it fits better on Brock, HHH, Taker types. If they are doing two, then you have to put it on Reigns/Cena or Rollins/Styles


----------



## DeMar (Jan 29, 2008)

This is pretty crazy stuff. It's a roll of the dice too but good publicity for both companies.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DeMar said:


> This is pretty crazy stuff. It's a roll of the dice too but good publicity for both companies.


The opponent wil tell us a lot about the contracts. I´m expecting a soft opponent, but still wouldn´t rule out a loss. So basically UFC wins.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Morrison17 said:


> CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK
> 
> PLZ give Lesnar Punk. I want to see THE BEAST beating the shit out of skinny fat ass in this staged fighting too.


It's been reported that Punk has lost 15 straight preliminary fights in preparation for UFC.

Nobody took CM Punk serious in WWE and they sure as hell won't in UFC.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Nonsense. They're still just as big of stars as they were before, maybe even bigger since people will be intrigued to see how they come back from losses. People make too big of a deal of fighters losing, 99.9% of fighters lose, it happens. It would only damage their brand if they went on a losing streak.


I meant more to the general public rather than fight fans. UFC fans will tune in and buy the PPVs to see a fighter bounce back. I'm extremely keen to see Conor's next fight, for example.

But in the eyes of your regular guy/girl who browses the Internet, Ronda especially is that one who got her head kicked off and cried on Ellen. Wrestlemania 31's Ronda appearance was built around her being the most dangerous woman in the world, so...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock about to show why he is a draw and WWE is garbage. Have fun with your empty blue briefcase PPV with 2 shitty wrestlers going over Seth and Styles.

Meanwhile UFC 200 about to sell like The Rock taking a Stunner. :vince$


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> Brock makes an easy way to have an undisputed champ too. If they are only keeping one title it fits better on Brock, HHH, Taker types. If they are doing two, then you have to put it on Reigns/Cena or Rollins/Styles


Reigns needs to permanently go back to the mid card now that Rollins is back regardless.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

But most people when they thinnk UFC they think Rounda Rousey, and of course Connar. Most people don't care she lost. I mean it was one match. It's not like she has a 50/50 record. Who knows if Rounda and HOlm went at it again, maybe Rounda would beat her this time. The point is she is still abig draw. Her stock may have dropped, but she is still a draw . Lesnar is a bigger draw in WWE. But he is still an attraction in UFC. He is a former world champ. And when it comes to WWE. I like that Lesnar is a special attraction, and shows up at special ppvs, way it should be.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Brock about to show why he is a draw and WWE is garbage. Have fun with your empty blue briefcase PPV with 2 shitty wrestlers going over Seth and Styles.
> 
> Meanwhile UFC 200 about to sell like The Rock taking a Stunner. :vince$


Well alot of WWE isin't wrestling haha.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739321008792821761
:rusevyes


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> Guys, the UFC has ZERO reason to cross-promote with WWE. Their deal is with Brock Lesnar, who had an option for UFC in his WWE contract, they have no business deal with WWE. The UFC isn't going to be sending Ronda or Conor of whoever to WWE. That's not to say they won't be in the crowd of a show or something sometime, but that's because they want to be there, not because they're promoting UFC/WWE. Dana was pissed at Ronda doing Mania, and pretty much ruled out something like that ever happening again.


Dana would be an idiot to hold Ronda or Conor back from making money with Vince.

UFC has only had 3 stars who draw big money which is Brock, Ronda and Conor.

So Dana would be stupid to piss off Ronda and Conor and have them quit on him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Just saw that this is actually true. The lulz if some UFC tomato can gets the mythical Streak rub.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock's an athletic freak and a tough SOB no doubt: but I have a feeling that particularly with this layoff for Brock Hunt would mop the floor with Brock. How about giving Brock a lower level, winnable guy here that is also huge like say Todd Duffee?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*






Interesting...Apparently he can go back to the UFC without permission from Vince.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Chrome said:


> Fwiw, this is just a perk in Lesnar's contract, so seeing Ronda or Conor at Summerslam is very unlikely. What's interesting to me is we're just now hearing about this perk in Lesnar's contract. Guess they wanted to keep things hush-hush so they can surprise people like they did. If he wins his fight, may as well just have him squash Reigns again at Summerslam and give him a nice long run with the title. With the roster the way it is now, having Lesnar lose after winning a UFC fight would just look ridiculous, no matter who it is.


It's not just unlikely, it's impossible. Conor is fighting the night before SummerSlam, and Ronda just had knee surgery.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



oleanderson89 said:


> Interesting...Apparently he can go back to the UFC without permission from Vince.


Interesting. Im not a lawyer but I know even an independent contractor has to honor his contracts and I thought Brock was signed to WWE for two more years. Perhaps a "player's option" kicked in we never heard about ala Baseball or special clause just for Lesnar perhaps? Any ideas?


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Continuum said:


> Never gonna happen. end of story!


:brock4:vince$:vince5


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Interesting. Im not a lawyer but I know even an independent contractor has to honor his contracts and I thought Brock was signed to WWE for two more years. Perhaps a "player's option" kicked in we never heard about ala Baseball or special clause just for Lesnar perhaps? Any ideas?


Yeah I think there is some kind of embedded option in Brock's contract that allows him to pursue other opportunities as long as it doesn't affect his WWE commitments.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



oleanderson89 said:


> Interesting...Apparently he can go back to the UFC without permission from Vince.


Well damn so he's been under UFC contract all this time in WWE.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I think some way the pull out Lesnar VS Fedor out of this.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Well this is a pretty interesting situation and knowing Vince he probably got something out of this.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Truthbetold said:


> Well damn so he's been under UFC contract all this time in WWE.


Problem is White just said earlier in the day Brock was under a WWE deal first to TMZ and Meltzer said WWE signed off on it. 

He was under a UFC deal when he signed on with 2K for WWE, but he got rleased before Mania which is when WWE signed him. LEsnar himself ssaid last year on ESPN that he had two contracts in front of him and he chose WWE. He wasn't in the right mindset to fight according to him in the past, but he had an itch. He himself said he and Vine haven't had any problems this go round, so Vince likely gave it to him for something else.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> To be blunt he was UFCs biggest draw because of his WWE background and UFC only saw all that TV success because they piggybacked on Raw on Spike early on as they haven't seen the same viewership since they lost the WWE lead in for their tv product. They would have struggled out the gate like Bellator if they didn't use Raw as part of a programming block in their full time tv infancy.
> 
> If Brocks win they look that much better. Still getting more eyes on Brock doesn't hurt. It also never hurts in business to have someone owe you one. Maybe Brock opens the door up to Fox Sports as well like the documentary for NXT opened things up for WWE and ESPN


*Few problems with that though:

A) Yes, Brock was UFC's biggest draw back then, because of his WWE tenure. But now, WWE needs Brock more than Brock needs WWE. And UFC is a much bigger deal (in America at least) then WWE is right now.

B) This is just a perk in Brock's contract. So Dana White doesn't owe Vince a damn thing.

C) How can this possibly open the doors up to Fox Sports? Hell, WWE is still under contract with NBCU for a few more years, so unless I'm mistaken, they can't even start to negotiate with other networks.*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



3ku1 said:


> Yeah WWE get rid of one of their few draws and stars left. That would be so smart.


Still thinking Lesnar is a draw for WWE in 2016 :kobelol


----------



## link85 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock vs Josh Barnett


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Break it Down said:


> bullshit.
> 
> I STRONGLY DOUBT WWE APPROVED THIS


Dave Meltzer
‏@davemeltzerWON
Lesnar official at UFC 200. WWE approved it. 



So...How STRONGLY do you DOUBT?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Deadman's Hand said:


> *Few problems with that though:
> 
> A) Yes, Brock was UFC's biggest draw back then. But now, WWE needs Brock more than Brock needs WWE. And UFC is a much bigger deal (in America at least) then WWE is right now.
> 
> ...


A) Brock and WWE need one another long term wisewith his treatment he gets now. Two UFC is big, but they lost some of their steam thus the hoping Floyd fights for them, reaching out to Brock, etc. 

B) WWE had to grant him the fight as Meltzer has already said as they did on their own main site. Dana White himself told TMZ early Saturday he was committed to a contract under WWE just like LEsnar told ESPN when he announced his 3 year deal. WWE had to allow him to do it; this isn't a case of Rousey just popping up and then Dana getting pissy enough to call wrestling fake to fans on twitter when they brought it up. 

C) I didn't say for a TV show. I mean getting covered. ESPN gives them a weekly feature and has covered Mania and SummerSlam despite being owned by Disney. Getting covered by Fox Sports if for nothing but a highlight or doing some interview is a foot in the door. It's the same way they got their foot in the door at E! by inviting MEnunos to their show and her covering them afterward. It can be a way to cover SD since the roster is split while Raw is covered by ESPN or even a way to cover NXT in a blurb if you ant NXT to be seen differently than the other two WWE brands


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The Connor Diaz fight got pushed to 202. I think Dana is looking for a new "big draw". 

I think this is the best thing WWE could do. Even if Brock loses, it still maintains he is a legit fighter, and is still as badass as ever.

However, WWE is lame, a bunch of prudes, so I doubt they do anything cool like that. Then again, they like to surprise me:

They say UFC officials announced it, and this is ESPN, so fuck YAH!!!

http://espn.go.com/mma/story/_/id/15961833/brock-lesnar-return-ufc-200-fighter-yet-named


----------



## mhuhn23 (Jun 28, 2006)

Regardless of his booking if you really think he isn't still a 'draw' in WWE in 2016 you're a fucking idiot. Take off your smark glasses.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

link85 said:


> Brock vs Josh Barnett


This could be an interesting choice. Barnett has pro wrestling experience so if he beats Lesnar even though it's a long shot they could have a rematch at Mania. There is no reason why they can't have a real sanctioned fight at the show and Barnett is a guy that can come into the wrestling ring and promote it a bit. Even if Barnett wins they can still do another fight in the WWE. It's all about money and it'd be intriguing


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



link85 said:


> Brock vs Josh Barnett


It'll likely be Mark Hunt.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Hit said:


> Still thinking Lesnar is a draw for WWE in 2016 :kobelol


Summerslam had a 7 figure gate, Fastlane had a 7 figure gate, HIAC made 2 million at the gate, and the only other shows aside from Mania to break that 7 figure mark (Mania was an 8 figure one btw) were HHH's ring return in Toronto and Taker 25 year SSeries anniversary.

Brock is s draw just like Taker and HHH are as an attraction. Beast In The East was also the most watched special of its quarter


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



mhuhn23 said:


> Regardless of his booking if you really think he isn't still a 'draw' in WWE in 2016 you're a poster named Hit. Take off your smark glasses.


FIXED for accuracy.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> Summerslam had a 7 figure gate, Fastlane had a 7 figure gate, HIAC made 2 million at the gate, and the only other shows aside from Mania to break that 7 figure mark (Mania was an 8 figure one btw) were HHH's ring return in Toronto and Taker 25 year SSeries anniversary.
> 
> Brock is s draw just like Taker and HHH are as an attraction. Beast In The East was also the most watched special of its quarter


Are you really bringing up events where ticket sales are up months in advance?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-compete-ufc-200-prior-return-major-wwe-event

Its on the WWE website now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Here is the video with the promo, Brock shows up at the end...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739301917558374400


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> A) Brock and WWE need one another long term wisewith his treatment he gets now. Two UFC is big, but they lost some of their steam thus the hoping Floyd fights for them, reaching out to Brock, etc.
> 
> B) WWE had to grant him the fight as Meltzer has already said as they did on their own main site. Dana White himself told TMZ early Saturday he was committed to a contract under WWE just like LEsnar told ESPN when he announced his 3 year deal. WWE had to allow him to do it; this isn't a case of Rousey just popping up and then Dana getting pissy enough to call wrestling fake to fans on twitter when they brought it up.
> 
> C) I didn't say for a TV show. I mean getting covered. ESPN gives them a weekly feature and has covered Mania and SummerSlam despite being owned by Disney. Getting covered by Fox Sports if for nothing but a highlight or doing some interview is a foot in the door. It's the same way they got their foot in the door at E! by inviting MEnunos to their show and her covering them afterward. It can be a way to cover SD since the roster is split while Raw is covered by ESPN or even a way to cover NXT in a blurb if you ant NXT to be seen differently than the other two WWE brands


*A) UFC might have lost a bit of popularity, but they're still beating WWE on PPV, and popularity in the US.

B) Just because WWE agreed to let him fight doesn't mean Dana owes Vince anything. It was in Brock's contract that he could have a fight in UFC when he wanted to, so again, why would Dana "owe Vince one?"
*


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Who the heck is he training with?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



oleanderson89 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-compete-ufc-200-prior-return-major-wwe-event
> 
> Its on the WWE website now.


So Brock is coming back for SummerSlam, I wonder who he will have a match with...


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Dolorian said:


> So Brock is coming back for SummerSlam, I wonder who he will have a match with...


Goldberg ?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

^ Nah. It's a match with "Hit". He'll hit him with an F5, then 100 suplexes.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:mark:


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

What a time to be alive!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Haha I just want to see him get his ass kicked again


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



wwetna1 said:


> Summerslam had a 7 figure gate, Fastlane had a 7 figure gate, HIAC made 2 million at the gate, and the only other shows aside from Mania to break that 7 figure mark (Mania was an 8 figure one btw) were HHH's ring return in Toronto and Taker 25 year SSeries anniversary.
> 
> Brock is s draw just like Taker and HHH are as an attraction. Beast In The East was also the most watched special of its quarter





> WWE has released some pay-per-view sales numbers for their Hell In A Cell PPV in October.
> 
> According to WWE, the event headlined by The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar did 87,000 PPV buys. 74% of the sales were international, and 26% were domestic. This number of course does not include viewers who watched the event on the WWE Network.
> 
> ...


http://www.24wrestling.com/wwe-reveals-pay-per-view-sales-for-hell-in-a-cell-2015/


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



link85 said:


> Brock vs Josh Barnett


This would have been a great fight to make if Barnett wasn't scheduled to face Arlovski in September.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Heyman can manage Balor or Nakumura.

They both could use a mouthpiece.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



oleanderson89 said:


> Goldberg ?


I would be up for that.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock better get Hunt to the ground QUICK. Otherwise it could be super nasty.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Live on the WWE Network.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Brock better get Hunt to the ground QUICK. Otherwise it could be super nasty.


If it ends up being Mark Hunt, I'm torn. My favourite UFC fighter vs. my favourite WWE wrestler.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I just hope that Brock comes out to the Octagon to his WWE music


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Unless he fights a nobody, Lesnar is gonna lose lol...just like Rhonda lost when she went all Hollywood.

1 month is not enough time for him to train and uncondition himself from all the fake punches he's been throwing the last few wwe years.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Brock better get Hunt to the ground QUICK. Otherwise it could be super nasty.


Yea, Brock doesn't want to fight a guy with quick hands.

He would need to run right at him and tackle Hunt from the start.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The beast gonna win baby!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WTF Brock fighting UFC 200 while still under WWE contract :maury he gives no fucks about that. Brock is gonna show the whole roster what real fighting is all about. I really think Brock is gonna dominate whoever in UFC. He's a lot better than when he was against Overeem. And then Brock will come back to Summerslam and suplex anyone


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I wonder what the hell is in this for Vince? No way he would just give Dana Brock for a show.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:shockedpunk 

I repeat 

:shockedpunk 

Oh, and

:shockedpunk 

Fuck. Now this has come as a big fucking surprise.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

From what I got from this is that CM Punk guy lost


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Maybe Vince is allowing this in the hope that a portion of the UFC crowd will follow Brock back to WWE in time for SummerSlam?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

"Brock Lesnar remains under contract to WWE," the company said Saturday in a statement shared with CBS Sports. "However, he has been granted a one-off opportunity to compete at UFC 200. Following this milestone event on July 9, Brock will return to WWE for SummerSlam on Sunday, August 21, live on WWE Network."

So WWE gets more press from this 

Vinnie mac does it again!!!:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If it's Brock vs Hunt, Hunt wins via The Walk Off KO.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*










WWE is even promoting his fight! We have officially entered The Twilight Zone!



> I wonder what the hell is in this for Vince? No way he would just give Dana Brock for a show.


I think its a favor for favor deal. White went into panic mode since Rousey and McGregor are no longer undefeated. He gets to use Lesnar for UFC 200 to get a buyrates boost and McMahon gets to use Rousey for Wrestlemania XXXIII.

- Vic


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is big news for WWE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It's apparently a one time thing, probably with the thinking that this will renew interest in Brock for his next WWE appearance.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Bisping knocks out Rockhold :moyes1

Dominick Cruz beats Butt Chin Faber :moyes1

The Beast returns to be the only fighter to fight @ UFC 100 and UFC 200 :moyes1


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Seriously wonder if this is a deal so Rousey can wrestle a WWE match. But people are saying that Brock has a clause in his contract that allows him to have one UFC fight at his choosing. So this is very interesting. Hope he doesn't get knocked out or submit at UFC 200. Oh yeah, it is hilarious how he will get to fight in the octagon again before CM Punk does.


----------



## mhuhn23 (Jun 28, 2006)

I still see no way at a all how this benefits Vince and WWE. And there is so much speculation that it's a trade for an appearance by Rousey.

Newsflash: she got her face kicked off in her last fight legitimately. Why in hell would Vince trade an appearance by one of his top draws for a one time appearance, risk him getting his ass kicked and thus destroying any credibility of the company by MMA fans that don't have cross interest already in the 'fake/inferior' product. I can bitch and moan about Vince all day but one thing I know about him is he's a cutthroat businessman and there is no way he'd agree to this and risk jeopardizing his company to trade appearances with a (now) irrelevant womens UFC fighter. There has to be something more to this.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

i don't know who's more desperate, ufc for wheeling out another sideshow act or wwe giving them brock in hope it can save their ratings slump.

who cares about this or cm punk's potential ufc debut, neither will be the champs in their division in the future so they are nothing but just pointless sideshow act matches.

i'm sure this will add more fuel to the fire of all the adult geeks that watch wwe and struggle to separate real from fake with them thinking the real ufc brock is fighting in wwe matches lol.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I wonder who WWE will get as a return favor?


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



dclikewah said:


> I agree on all counts of it being hard to believe. Would be hilarious though if Brock under WWE contract made his UFC return before CM Punk makes his debut.


That's exactly why Vince and HHH allowed Brock the fight. 

Maybe Punk will try hockey next whilst his wife writes a another chapter about it in her book.


----------



## mhuhn23 (Jun 28, 2006)

NapperX said:


> I wonder who WWE will get as a return favor?


Ken Shamrock


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It's a big news for UFC, I honestly think that WWE hopes that this "collaboration" will put more eyes on their product in view of Summerslam and try to establish a relationship with FOX.Then it depends how WWE plays its cards for Summerlam, they could draw more casuals with a Lesnar-Goldberg, a Rousey/Mcgregor appearance(?) and calm the smarks with the Shield TT, the last Cena-Styles and the """"""""Final Chapter"""""" between Owens and Zayn.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Excellent news!
Great for Brock(Y)
That's how you become a LEGEND...

I applaud WWE maturity and UFC wisdom too.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



mhuhn23 said:


> I still see no way at a all how this benefits Vince and WWE. And there is so much speculation that it's a trade for an appearance by Rousey.
> 
> Newsflash: she got her face kicked off in her last fight legitimately. Why in hell would Vince trade an appearance by one of his top draws for a one time appearance, risk him getting his ass kicked and thus destroying any credibility of the company by MMA fans that don't have cross interest already in the 'fake/inferior' product. I can bitch and moan about Vince all day but one thing I know about him is he's a cutthroat businessman and there is no way he'd agree to this and risk jeopardizing his company to trade appearances with a (now) irrelevant womens UFC fighter. There has to be something more to this.


MMA fans already know WWE is fake.

WWE is for kids.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

IRonically is their any kids commenting on this forum? haha prob not. This benefits no one but Brock. Brocks a smart man, he knows money talks. Whether or not, does this mean he won't be at Summerslam I am not sure. But I Think he well do better then Punk. Who is probably going to get his ass handed to him :lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



3ku1 said:


> IRonically is their any kids commenting on this forum? haha prob not. This benefits no one but Brock. Brocks a smart man, he knows money talks. Whether or not, does this mean he won't be at Summerslam I am not sure. But I Think he well do better then Punk. Who is probably going to get his ass handed to him :lol.


I mean, I'd wager that a good portion of this forum are between 12-18, so, yeah, kids.

But yeah of course Brock has a better chance than Punk. Say what you want about Brock, but he's a former UFC champ and legitimate athlete. CM Punk has apparently lost 15 gym fights so far (could be more now).


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



3ku1 said:


> IRonically is their any kids commenting on this forum? haha prob not. This benefits no one but Brock. Brocks a smart man, he knows money talks. Whether or not, does this mean he won't be at Summerslam I am not sure. But I Think he well do better then Punk. Who is probably going to get his ass handed to him :lol.


Course he'll be at Summerslam, he's always a big part of that PPV and is usually the selling point, more so this year now he's appearing at UFC 200 first. WWE have even confirmed it themselves on their website.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Would be awesome to hear Paul Heyman introduce Brock Lesnar into the octagon.. too bad that ain't happening though :lol


----------



## ErichZann (May 20, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is great news imo, if Brock wins he will probably want another fight too


----------



## random260 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Guys. If he losses people will watch him to see how he respond in wwe ring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WúlverClub (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The danger for WWE here is that Brock as an athlete, gets an itch for MMA again after this. Unless WWE are getting a major return in the favour, i really don't see any reason for Vince to let this pass. It sounds like a move Lesnar has initiated in a contract agreement, but with Vince being Vince, there has to be something in this for him, will be interesting to see just what it is.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar gonna destroy whoever his opponent is

Of course since Vince allowed Lesnar they will allow Rhonda for WM


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

WúlverClub said:


> The danger for WWE here is that Brock as an athlete, gets an itch for MMA again after this. Unless WWE are getting a major return in the favour, i really don't see any reason for Vince to let this pass.* It sounds like a move Lesnar has initiated in a contract agreement,* but with Vince being Vince, there has to be something in this for him, will be interesting to see just what it is.


Given that Vince is Brock´s and Taker´s bitch I can see why he has to take out his frustrations on the rest of the roster. They have him by his grapefruits lady balls.



random260 said:


> Guys. If he losses people will watch him to see how he respond in wwe ring.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well with a destructive win and people will mock WWE.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I would argue that McGregor would be a better trade for the Lesnar appearance than Ronda. They've both suffered losses, but McGregor is still charismatic as hell and will face a male who will draw more.

Lesnar at 200 doesn't equal JUST a solo appearance by any UFC contracted individual. In order for the deal to make sense it would have to include a couple of weeks lead up to WM too. This would easily be justified by the WWE by the fact the weekly promos pose no physical risk, and any match would pose a lesser risk than one UFC fight.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



THE SHIV said:


> I find this hard to believe. Can't imagine Vince would risk a contracted employee getting destroyed in a real fight.


Vince would be very happy if Lesnar comes out as the victor, that will increase his value as a legit fighter. But it is a big gamble... I mean how does WWE website say he will be back for summerslam... what if he gets injured in the fight? God this is really something:surprise:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

So this is happening...I'm very very surprised. Certainly interesting to see what happens.


----------



## War Is Jericho (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I would use Brock to put Nakamura over then wipe my hands with him. Hes more harm than good in the WWE. I'm sick of him turning up a few times a year to make the roster look weak and rinse the company.


----------



## xsw1 (Jan 3, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

lol. Not happening. You think Brock will go back with a month training? And they'll find someone who will have even less time to train?

Nevada won't allow it anyways. They need to be screening people for months for drugs, Lesnar can't just show up tomorrow and ask for his license and be set for next month.

IF there are negotiations, they''re for a non fighting role.

:grin2:


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> The Beast returns to be the only fighter to fight @ UFC 100 and UFC 200 :moyes1


Jones fought at 100 and will headline 200.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



King187 said:


> Jones fought at 100 and will headline 200.


Whoops.

:dana


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Well looks like there is gonna be at least one UFC fight I'll watch this year. :brock4


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I wonder how this will work out. Dana obviously wants to see if Brock is over his health issues of the past and whether he can still compete so if Brock dominates in his match and win , it sure will be interesting. Dana will want to sign Brock up to a UFC deal if Brock can prove himself.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I could see Vince agreeing to it on one condition...


His opponent is...


CM Punk.. lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

*http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/15961833/brock-lesnar-return-ufc-200-fighter-yet-named

So according to Chael, Vince's hands were tied :dana

:vincecry*


----------



## BEL (Apr 19, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

And these indie loving neck beards on this forum still claim that Vince McMahon isn't a genius. This is the deal of the century. Not only will the UFC be in debt with the WWE but this will only put more eyes on WWE's product. If Brock wins he's still a fucking beast and people will tune in to see how he's doing in the WWE. If Brock loses people will still tune in to see how he deals with his loss in a WWE ring. It's fucking genius.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



seabs said:


> *http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/15961833/brock-lesnar-return-ufc-200-fighter-yet-named
> 
> So according to Chael, Vince's hands were tied :dana
> 
> :vincecry*


:brock4

Lesnar got the fucker over a barrel.


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

So Rousey gonna turn up at WM 33 for a match then?


----------



## link85 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It'll likely be Mark Hunt.


If Brock can't takedown mark hunt, there is a good chance hunt knocks him out.


----------



## sewagerat (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



BEL said:


> And these indie loving neck beards on this forum still claim that Vince McMahon isn't a genius. This is the deal of the century. Not only will the UFC be in debt with the WWE but this will only put more eyes on WWE's product. If Brock wins he's still a fucking beast and people will tune in to see how he's doing in the WWE. If Brock loses people will still tune in to see how he deals with his loss in a WWE ring. It's fucking genius.


Exactly, I don't see how people are thinking Vince is mad at something, he knowns what he's doing. This is win-win and $$$.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Cool.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brock said:


> :brock4
> 
> Lesnar got the fucker over a barrel.


Of course he does. All the part-timers do. Cena is a fool. He could already make $6-10M just wrestling three of four times a year. It´s what everybody else does.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WTF?


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Did not expect that news. Who do you reckon his opponent will be?


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar popularity dropped recently. His aura would has gone forever at this rate before this news. Now he looks legitimate again. win/win by both UFC and WWE. Beside WWE could probably have Rousey or McGregor at Mania 33. Can't see how it's WWE lost. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

What if Brock is the 7th entry in MITB and wins it. He shows up to UFC 200 with the MITB contract. He wins at UFC 200 and then decides to cash in on Reigns at SummerSlam?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is win-win for all parties concerned. WWE gets the publicity from UFC , Dana will certainly hope that Brock can dominate and prove himself and Brock himself has to make sure he can still do it and earn more $$$$. Vince is a business man first and foremost and so is Dana , both will profit if Brock wins. Dana needs a big name in the heavyweight division that can draw. If Brock wins , his drawing power for his next WWE match would be strong.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Ariel Helwani's saying that his opponent should be confirmed in the next day or two with Mark Hunt, Shane Carwin and Josh Barnett as the front runners. 

I was watching 199 last night and my first reaction when they announced the news was that they were bringing Brock in for Fedor's UFC debut. Fedor's fighting on the 17th though, so he's out. :cry

It'll probably be Mark Hunt. As much as I love Brock, my money will be on a jaw-shattering first round Hunt KO that will retire Brock for good. 'Reem beats Stipe, Hunt gets the shot and KOs 'Reem.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitely a win-win situation, Brock is UFCs biggest draw in history so UFC 200 is gonna be massive. They'll probably have him fight someone they know has no chance to beat him. Then when he comes back to WWE they can play off the fact that he dominates the MMA world so whatever he does in Wrestling is gonna be magnified. This is brilliant as long as he wins his fight convincingly.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Imagine Lesnar vs McGregor at Mania 33. Make it No Hold Barre match. :vince 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is all up to Brock now. He needs to step up and show the world that he can still bring it.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Maybe he does one quick fight and wins to promote himself in WWE.

It's not like UFC is any less scripted than WWE.


----------



## FightMitchFight (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Zydeco said:


> Ariel Helwani's saying that his opponent should be confirmed in the next day or two with Mark Hunt, Shane Carwin and Josh Barnett as the front runners.
> 
> I was watching 199 last night and my first reaction when they announced the news was that they were bringing Brock in for Fedor's UFC debut. Fedor's fighting on the 17th though, so he's out. :cry
> 
> It'll probably be Mark Hunt. As much as I love Brock, my money will be on a jaw-shattering first round Hunt KO that will retire Brock for good. 'Reem beats Stipe, Hunt gets the shot and KOs 'Reem.


Agreed. I think it's only a symbolic thing since it's UFC 200 and they had to drop the McGregor/Diaz rematch and Brock Lesnar will bring in a lot of WWE buys. Great business decision on the part of Dana White, but surely this can't be that good for WWE? Brock gets demolished again then doesn't look like the beast anymore? 

Anyone think Summerslam could be his last rassling match?


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

As long as Vince keeps letting Lesnar dominate everyone he's in the ring with just because he was a ufc fighter, he's basically saying UFC>>>>>WWE. Not a very smart business man.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



ElTerrible said:


> Of course he does. All the part-timers do. Cena is a fool. He could already make $6-10M just wrestling three of four times a year. It´s what everybody else does.


He made almost 10 last year and sat out 2 months to film a show for Fox.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

*This is amazing stuff! Hopefully it's a signal of a working relationship between the 2 companies now.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



THE SHIV said:


> I find this hard to believe. Can't imagine Vince would risk a contracted employee getting destroyed in a real fight.





TheGeneticFreak said:


> :reneelel He is going to get a fight before Punk


A Brock Lesnar WWE UFC CM Punk story, in 6 images.

:vince2

:Brock

:vince5

:dana 

unk3

:Vince


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I hope this is a talent exchange. Vince gives them Brock and Dana allows Rousey to perform at mania in a wrestling capacity.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is 100% a win-win for everybody. Ufc 200 is stacked but it lacked that one true megafight worthy of such a milestone event. Yeah Dc vs Jones is pretty damn huge but I still think it needed something like gsp,mcgregor,ronda or Lesnar to make the card way complete. 

Question is who does he face? He needs a big name that he at the same time has a chance of beating. I think Fedor is the guy. Fedor vs Lesnar holy shit


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Rusev calls out Brock Lesnar, in WWE and UFC

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/6/5/11860638/rusev-calls-out-brock-lesnar-in-wwe-and-ufc


----------



## Calamity Jane (Feb 26, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Face it. Is there anyone in the world who has as sweet a deal as Brock Lesnar, when it comes to career fulfillment?

He's paid an incredible sum of money to work a few times a year, he doesn't even have to handle his own speaking parts, he walks off a scheduled appearance at Raw because he's dissatisfied with his working conditions, yet still is welcomed back with open arms a few days later.

Now, he wants to negotiate a deal with UFC, negating the apparent provision of _both_ companies that you work in one place or the other.

Hope the guy knows how good he's got it.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> :reneelel He is going to get a fight before Punk


:lmao :lmao :lol :lol :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is all just an elaborate plan by Vince to make Roman Reigns look strong!

He wants Brock Lesnar to go to the UFC, win, come back even more invincible, only to put Roman Reigns over.










The absolute madman.

:vince5 :vince$


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

And what happens if Brock Lesnar gets his ass kicked again like Overeem and Cain did before? WWE won't be able to book him as a unbeatable beast anymore, it would be ridiculous seeing brock lesnar getting his ass kicked in UFC and then being booked like the greatest force in history in WWE, it would make no sense at all. Lesnar fighting in UFC could be a great mistake.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> And what happens if Brock Lesnar gets his ass kicked again like Overeem and Cain did before? WWE won't be able to book him as a unbeatable beast anymore, it would be ridiculous seeing brock lesnar getting his ass kicked in UFC and then being booked like the greatest force in history in WWE, it would make no sense at all. Lesnar fighting in UFC could be a great mistake.


the money business man. theres always risks

Vince is banking on Lesnar to win this fight so he could hype him up even more at Summerslam.. can u imagine, Brock Lesnar coming to SummerSlam, shortly after winning a fight at the biggest UFC PPV in history?

I know vince will be MAD if Brock loses tho


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Jesus, he's gonna fight before CM Punk does. That's fucking hilarious.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Kostic said:


> Jesus, he's gonna fight before CM Punk does. That's fucking hilarious.


Maybe he's going to fight CM Punk. Summerslam rematch.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739321008792821761
:rusev


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> :reneelel He is going to get a fight before Punk


:lol

I'm hype for this. 

Brock needs to be back in his element. I'm looking forward to his UFC fight. 

Brock and Rusev is best for business once he comes back to WWE :rusevyes


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Brock is a fucking beast. I do hope he wins too. Imagine him coming back off a ufc win. Jesus.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



heel_turn said:


> What if Brock is the 7th entry in MITB and wins it. He shows up to UFC 200 with the MITB contract. He wins at UFC 200 and then decides to cash in on Reigns at SummerSlam?


lolno Brock Lesnar should never hold the belt again if he's only gonna show up 4 times a year.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

wwe.com - http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-compete-ufc-200-prior-return-major-wwe-event



> Brock Lesnar remains under contract to WWE, however, he has been granted a one-off opportunity to compete at UFC 200. Following this milestone event on July 9, Brock will return to WWE for SummerSlam on Sunday, August 21, live on WWE Network.


Interesting.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

They probably got Ronda Rousey to come and star in the Marine 7.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> This is 100% a win-win for everybody. Ufc 200 is stacked but it lacked that one true megafight worthy of such a milestone event. Yeah Dc vs Jones is pretty damn huge but I still think it needed something like gsp,mcgregor,ronda or Lesnar to make the card way complete.
> 
> Question is who does he face? He needs a big name that he at the same time has a chance of beating. I think Fedor is the guy. Fedor vs Lesnar holy shit


Lesnar being on the card doesn't make it a megafight, let's wait and see who he is going to fight.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> Lesnar being on the card doesn't make it a megafight, let's wait and see who he is going to fight.


Don't need to be a megafight just having the UFC's biggest star back helps.

Especially with Conor and Ronda not on the card.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> And what happens if Brock Lesnar gets his ass kicked again like Overeem and Cain did before? WWE won't be able to book him as a unbeatable beast anymore, it would be ridiculous seeing brock lesnar getting his ass kicked in UFC and then being booked like the greatest force in history in WWE, it would make no sense at all. Lesnar fighting in UFC could be a great mistake.


WWE is a soap opera for kids and everyone takes L's in MMA it's part of the fight game.

This is about, money, money and more money simple as that.

WWE has the most disliked champ in company history right now so who cares.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

tie one arm behind his back and let him maul punk


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Wow....Seems like Vince did it for publicity for his company and for raising Brock's stock although winning is a different story, because if he loses then he looks like a wimp for his Summerslam match which drops his stock. UFC must have given them something in return like Rousey or McGregor for Mania because this seems a bit out of proportion to me.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> Lesnar being on the card doesn't make it a megafight, let's wait and see who he is going to fight.


I'm sure having UFC's biggest draw simply on the card will help. Lesnar could go into the Octogon and just fart on the mic and it'll still sell well tbh.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



NastyYaffa said:


> Well looks like there is gonna be at least one UFC fight I'll watch this year. :brock4


Me too, I'll be watching to see Brock get tomato canned.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Me too, I'll be watching to see Brock get tomato canned.


I think that ideal helped them get more viewers in his original run tbh. Brock/wrestling fans wanted to see him and the anti WWE/Brock fans wanted to see him get his ass kicked. Either way it helped get more people to tune in.


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Will Brock really walk out to the match with just Reebok attire and no sponsor badges? This is a parallel universe surely...


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hunt is most likely the opponent


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



tomjh said:


> Will Brock really walk out to the match with just Reebok attire and no sponsor badges? This is a parallel universe surely...


Under armour don't care if Steph Curry wearing Adidas jerseys. Just a uniform


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

lol at people think he will lose. They will give him weak opponent to make sure he won't lose. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I hope Paul Heyman announces him instead of Buffer.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> :reneelel He is going to get a fight before Punk


Hell... why not Brock vs Punk (UFC)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock really has come along way since the days when he was a nieve farmboy and he wasn't very good at doing contracts back then but now he has Vince by the balls :brock4 and is going to UFC to fight legit


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brock said:


> I think that ideal helped them get more viewers in his original run tbh. Brock/wrestling fans wanted to see him and the anti WWE/Brock fans wanted to see him get his ass kicked. Either way it helped get more people to tune in.


Tbh I think that's the draw of all the top named fighters, look how people were gloating when McGregor and Rousey lost.

Could you imagine how the world would explode if Floyd Mayweather got 3rd rd KO'd by anybody?


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

even if brock loses, wwe could just book him as a raging pissed off monster because of it when he returns. its really not a lose-lose situation, unless brock got legit obliterated. but i don't think that'd happen.


----------



## inzenity (Sep 1, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Oh yes, oh yes, oh yes

Although i have no idea, not even a clue, how broaacckkkk is gonna get past the doping control. Ahwell, amazing news this.


----------



## Wrestling Shorts (May 29, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I'm afraid the Beast is going to be conquered. 
They should just book him again a rookie


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



colin922 said:


> Punk vs Lesnar in UFC. It all makes sense now why Punk hasn't had UFC fight yet.
> 
> LOL


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Can you imagine if Lesnar wins? The amount of suplex city squash matches coming afterwards...


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



mostdopeglobal said:


> even if brock loses, wwe could just book him as a raging pissed off monster because of it when he returns. its really not a lose-lose situation, unless brock got legit obliterated. but i don't think that'd happen.


Like someone else said Owens could come out and antagonize him about it.

Or if Brock takes a L to Mark Hunt Reigns could play up that Brock lost to a Samoan into an angle.










So many options.


----------



## mhuhn23 (Jun 28, 2006)

I would love to be a fly on the wall if Vince, Dana, Brock were all in the same room negotiating this.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Can they please just keep him in UFC?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar was built up in the WWE for the Samoan Superman, and in the UFC he'll likely be fighting the Super Samoan. Brock just can't escape these Samoans.

On another note, I'm glad Michael Bisping is the new Middleweight champion, and dethroned UFC's version of Roman Reigns.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I bet you that the fight will be shown on the Network.



TheGeneticFreak said:


> I hope Paul Heyman announces him instead of Buffer.


Heyman's in Europe while all of this is going down

I'm sure that Brock has been training for this for a little while at least. Aside from a couple matches over the past year Brock has just been tossing guys around and training off-camera. He's probably been anticipating this for months.

And on top of that, I feel like this is part of why the WrestleMania match with Dean Ambrose was so shitty. Couldn't risk an injury.



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> In other news, is Brock still on for the June 29 live event?


I haven't seen anything that says he isn't.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

For anyone who is saying that he'll get some easy fighter so that he wins, you're not really thinking this through. This is a one off. The WWE has absolutely no say in his opponent, and for the UFC it would be far more beneficial for Lesnar to lose this fight. At the very least, the UFC would be neutral in the matter, and so won't give him any preferential treatment. He's not going to go up against any of the top tier heavyweights, but he will definitely get put into a challenging fight.


----------



## bradk (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This is fucking exciting. I've always wondered if he'd come back after the diverticulitis destroyed his stomach. A family member of mine has it and it isn't a pretty sight so I'm stoked to see what he can do at 100%.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Cydewonder said:


> Unless he fights a nobody, Lesnar is gonna lose lol...just like Rhonda lost when she went all Hollywood.
> 
> * 1 month is not enough time for him to train and uncondition himself from all the fake punches he's been throwing the last few wwe years.*


It's already been reported that he's been training for a while now.


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

That's cool,I'd rather watch Brock in UFC than WWE,even if it's just one-off(It's UFC 200 so they had to bring the big guns)


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Maybe he's going to fight CM Punk. Summerslam rematch.


There are these things in MMA called "weight divisions", look it up.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

According to reports, look like Lesnar had a fight option in his wwe contract. Don't sound like good news for a Rousey or Conor mania appearance.

Other rumors are that since Rousey appear at last year Mania, wwe returning the favor.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock is all over the Yahoo homepage.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If Lesnar loses, this will be a major hit on himself and the WWE. Sacrificing the Taker's streak to a loser? No thanks. Brock better win, and he better win good. If not MMA fans will never let this up.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Ufc 200 is gonna be big


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



BlueRover said:


> If Lesnar loses, this will be a major hit on himself and the WWE. Sacrificing the Taker's streak to a loser? No thanks. Brock better win, and he better win good. If not MMA fans will never let this up.


You are aware that he's lost before right? In fact it was his debut in UFC. He also held the world championship and is tied for most defenses.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Reading through this thread, is evidence that the board must be comprised of children. You don't understand the business/marketing/advertisement world, if you think this is a bad move for WWE. Even if is ends up being reported that WWE's hand was forced for this, the amount of marketing and exposure alone leading up to Summerslam will be extraordinary. Not to mention the potential relationship that may be forming with UFC.

Even if Brock gets beaten, it can be written off, as Brock hasn't fought in 5 years, didn't have the proper training, etc. The WWE's world is scripted, so they can find a way to turn it around. Whereas if he wins after being away for 5 years, damn, that is marketing like the WWE could never dream of. Even if Brock gets hurt, he likely gets paid by appearance, so if an injury occurs, the appearances will still have to be made up. WWE really can't lose here.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I wonder what the compromise between Dana and Vince was?

Either Vince is getting a good cut of Lesnar's paycheck or Dana's promised Rousey for WM33, or both.


----------



## QuietInRealLife (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



bmack086 said:


> Reading through this thread, is evidence that the board must be comprised of children. You don't understand the business/marketing/advertisement world, if you think this is a bad move for WWE. Even if is ends up being reported that WWE's hand was forced for this, the amount of marketing and exposure alone leading up to Summerslam will be extraordinary. Not to mention the potential relationship that may be forming with UFC.
> 
> Even if Brock gets beaten, it can be written off, as Brock hasn't fought in 5 years, didn't have the proper training, etc. The WWE's world is scripted, so they can find a way to turn it around. Whereas if he wins after being away for 5 years, damn, that is marketing like the WWE could never dream of. Even if Brock gets hurt, he likely gets paid by appearance, so if an injury occurs, the appearances will still have to be made up. WWE really can't lose here.


I couldn't agree with this more, it makes me laugh that people still don't get why Brock is given god-level booking & hasn't really properly lost clean since he returned Four years ago. 

Y'all need to understand that Brock Lesnar is a bonafide superstar & him jobbing out to any of the shmucks on the current roster would be a crime. Bryan is the only guy who really came close to deserving it & he's retired.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

bmack086 said:


> Reading through this thread, is evidence that the board must be comprised of children. You don't understand the business/marketing/advertisement world, if you think this is a bad move for WWE. Even if is ends up being reported that WWE's hand was forced for this, the amount of marketing and exposure alone leading up to Summerslam will be extraordinary. Not to mention the potential relationship that may be forming with UFC.
> .


It is a bad move on wwes part. Lol at anyone who thinks wwe allowed lesnar to fight. Lesnar will fight and smoke crack he has all the leverage in the world over wwe. They can't stop him.

Lesnar fighting is a big gamble because wwe has put all their eggs into him. But I dont give a shit about wwe so it's fine by me.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I really think Brock is gonna shock us all by totall dominating his opponant like the old days before he got sick


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock has a Raw appearance two days after the fight, so it's even more interesting to see what he's gonna look like then.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



BlueRover said:


> If Lesnar loses, this will be a major hit on himself and the WWE. Sacrificing the Taker's streak to a loser? No thanks. Brock better win, and he better win good. If not MMA fans will never let this up.


Undertaker is a fictional character who ask for Brock to be the one to break the streak.

So who cares if MMA fans will never let this up and why does it matter?

Kayfabe is only for kids age 10 and under, grow up.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:sodone

Give me Lesnar/Mir III or Lesnar/Overeem II, please.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Regardless of how the fight at UFC 200 turns out, I think that while it will obviously be one sided, I think it would also completely change the whole structure of the match. Brock would instead use his MMA skills throughout the entire match in a one sided match at SummerSlam rather than suplex after suplex, and win the match with his Kimura Lock.

If Brock wins the fight: There is no doubt that Vince will push him to the stratosphere. I think WWE will capitalize on it by having Brock decimate Roman to win the title like he did John Cena at SummerSlam two years ago, but in an MMA style way rather than suplex after suplex. Doing that and having him leave could be a good way of how they go about creating a second World Title since that's what WWE wants to do.



DGenerationMC said:


> :sodone
> 
> Give me Lesnar/Mir III or Lesnar/Overeem II, please.


Mir recently failed some kind of drug test, so that's ruled out, and Overeem is headlining UFC 203 fighting for the UFC Heavyweight Championship, so that's probably ruled out too.


----------



## HundPRM (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



American_Nightmare said:


> Regardless of how the fight at UFC 200 turns out, I think that while it will obviously be one sided, I think it would also completely change the whole structure of the match. Brock would instead use his MMA skills throughout the entire match in a one sided match at SummerSlam rather than suplex after suplex, and win the match with his Kimura Lock.
> 
> If Brock wins the fight: There is no doubt that Vince will push him to the stratosphere. I think WWE will capitalize on it by having Brock decimate Roman to win the title like he did John Cena at SummerSlam two years ago, but in an MMA style way rather than suplex after suplex.


Vince will never put the title on Brock again. It's too risky. Brock strong armed Vince AGAIN before WM for more money and a revised contract or he wasn't going to show up at WM. 

You can't trust somebody like that with the title. Cause once he has the belt, he has Vince by the balls even more.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

After all these years, I'm still hoping for Lesnar vs. Lashley. Less likely to happen, but I didn't believe Bisping would be a world champion in 2016, so anything is possible.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I´m hoping for Punk to debut against Lesnar. No matter who wins, the butthurt will be huge 
..But pretty sure that if it were to happen, Lesnar would squash Punk.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol if he gets destroyed by a no name then roman has to put him over


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



yeahright2 said:


> I´m hoping for Punk to debut against Lesnar. No matter who wins, the butthurt will be huge
> ..But pretty sure that if it were to happen, Lesnar would squash Punk.


For that to happen either Lesnar has to drop 100lbs or Punk has to gain it.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

According to UFC stats, Punk is 185 lbs, and Lesnar is 265. If Punk gains 20 lbs. he´s a heavyweight, and could theoretically face Lesnar.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

[emoji38] at Punk being Lesnar opponent. Have a ball to actually step in octagon first. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



yeahright2 said:


> According to UFC stats, Punk is 185 lbs, and Lesnar is 265. If Punk gains 20 lbs. he´s a heavyweight, and could theoretically face Lesnar.


Didn't think it would be that close tbh but I'm not that familiar with how the weight classes work with regards to figures. Still never happen of course.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

LOL if Brock loses. Coming back to WWE as a loser would be very awkward.


----------



## SolarKhan (Apr 1, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar vs Punk would sellout instantly, but seriously guys...have you never watched MMA?

Gaining 20 lbs of muscle is HARD. Gaining 20 lbs in general? That's easy. Just eat alot of fats and bad food. You can gain 5 lbs a day. Trust me. But doing it in pure muscle? Good luck lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

UFC will feed Brock a tomato can. There's no way Lesnar would sign up for another fight unless it was one he for sure would win.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739552386465857536
It would be hilarious if they make Punk promote Summerslam.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

For anyone wondering what the WWE will get out of this:

‏@FrontRowBrian FrontRowBrian Retweeted John Drury
UFC is helping promote Summer Slam night before on UFC 202. Brock will wrestle on that show.

They'll get more promotion for SummerSlam, not an exchange of talent.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Randy Lahey said:


> UFC will feed Brock a tomato can. There's no way Lesnar would sign up for another fight unless it was one he for sure would win.


He was ready to face Fedor a few years ago.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SolarKhan said:


> Lesnar vs Punk would sellout instantly, but seriously guys...have you never watched MMA?
> 
> Gaining 20 lbs of muscle is HARD. Gaining 20 lbs in general? That's easy. Just eat alot of fats and bad food. You can gain 5 lbs a day. Trust me. But doing it in pure muscle? Good luck lol.


No one actually believes it will happen  And in an eventual Punk/Lesnar match, it wouldn´t really matter if it were 20 lbs. fat or muscle.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



yeahright2 said:


> According to UFC stats, Punk is 185 lbs, and Lesnar is 265. If Punk gains 20 lbs. he´s a heavyweight, and could theoretically face Lesnar.


Punk is too small for a heavyweight. He walks around at around 220 lbs but will cut weight to get to 185. Brock walks around at around 290 lbs but in the past he cut weight to get to 265. Most heavyweight have a natural weight of around 250 lbs, some even more. It would be a huge mistake for him to fight at heavyweight, and will obviously never happen. He'd be viciously wrecked by even the worst heavyweight.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> He was ready to face Fedor a few years ago.


Fedor hands are extra fast, Brock should face someone with a wrestling backround.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Oh dem cashes for vince


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock is a such a boss hes gonna dominate at UFC then come back to WWE and everyone in the main roster will be shit scared


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



yeahright2 said:


> According to UFC stats, Punk is 185 lbs, and Lesnar is 265. If Punk gains 20 lbs. he´s a heavyweight, and could theoretically face Lesnar.


If he's ready to fucking die, yeah.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

For all you WWE noobs who know nothing about UFC... There is such a thing as ring rust and after not fighting for 5 years Brock is going to have heaps of it . Look at Jon jones in his return , he was nowhere near his prime . Also age 38 is super old for UFC fighter and injury can't left him in great shape. 

I hope that just give him a easy match up . Because Someone like Mark Hunt would kill him!


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheResurrection said:


> If he's ready to fucking die, yeah.


This is a really stupid board...there are very few posters who have a clue what they're talking about. CM Punk would have to bulk up to be in the heavyweight division and would be 50-60 lbs ligther than Brock. He'd be at a clear disadvantage, and would likely be murdered. 

It's obvious Brock has stayed in UFC type shape, and ring rust isn't that big of an issue, unless it goes past 2 rounds, which he had a problem with in the past, so that's nothing new. Brock lost his last two matches in UFC in pretty resounding fashion, and was still booked like a monster; if he loses again, it's not going to affect him in fairy tale land. Anyone who thinks any negative result/loss will hurt the WWE is either an imbecile or a troll.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> He was ready to face Fedor a few years ago.


Lesnar was beaten badly his last UFC fight. I can't see him coming back only to lose again. It's in UFC's interest to keep him strong, if he loses 3 fights in a row then he's done there IMO.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Just to educate some of ya'll that clearly haven't followed MMA close at any point : CM Punk when at WWE in his championship form was generously 200 lbs (While shorter than Punk: I keep myself between 205 and 215 and I am slightly larger than Punk if we were to stand together). Brock walks around at nearly 300 lbs and cuts to 265 for UFC as does every UFC Heavyweight that walks around at a huge size. Anyone who got Midwestern indie shots when Punk was on the come-up: guy looked around 170ish when wrestling there and from the way he used to move and the fact he eyed welterweight coming in: I am going to assume that around 180 Punk's natural weight. If Punk likes to walk around at 180 and Brock 290-300: that isn't going to work. Brock has a decently deep cut as is and unless Punk goes on a crazy decca-test cycle: he sure as hell isn't bulking up to anywhere near heavyweight status and let's say he does do a crazy cycle: guy has never functioned at that weight in his life and even on a crazy cycle it'd take over a year. Brock ain't cutting 80 damn lbs to meet Punk gaining 25 to meet at 205 in the future when Brock would risk dying of dehydration.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Randy Lahey said:


> Lesnar was beaten badly his last UFC fight. I can't see him coming back only to lose again. It's in UFC's interest to keep him strong, if he loses 3 fights in a row then he's done there IMO.


Fighting a can isn't keeping him strong tho.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Intriguing news for Wrestling and MMA fans alike, certainly a surprising turn of events. Odds are it has been in the works for months, and more likely discussed at the time of Brock's resigning with WWE. For one, it sheds new insight on the rather lackluster performance at WM 32. No way was Brock taking any dangerous bumps, and furthermore, damage his reputation, before collecting his UFC 200 payday.

If WWE had savvy writers who were provided autonomy to create freely, they could twist either win or loss at UFC into compelling and gripping television. No doubt Heyman could deliver the goods. Viewers familiar with the patters of the last few years of WWE television know it's more likely Brock will just return with the Suplex City formula. This will be followed by the inevitable event of him finally putting Reigns over at SummerSlam. If that's the plan it may be wise to have another MITB cash in waiting in Gorilla.


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Some of you guys are stupid if you're really considering Punk vs Brock would be a possibility. This isn't fantasy booking WWE universe. McGregor gained like 20 pounds and still lost against Diaz, Punk would get smashed if he legit faced Brock.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



redapple said:


> For all you WWE noobs who know nothing about UFC... There is such a thing as ring rust and after not fighting for 5 years Brock is going to have heaps of it . Look at Jon jones in his return , he was nowhere near his prime . Also age 38 is super old for UFC fighter and injury can't left him in great shape.
> 
> I hope that just give him a easy match up . Because Someone like Mark Hunt would kill him!


I have the feeling those people didn't watch when Cain and Overeem proved hes a mere mortal or don't know the fact Lesnar has a embarrassing glass jaw and panics when he start to get punched, it gonna be glorious if he gets destroyed on UFC again I'm gonna sport a set of him being crushed as a remainder because WWE fanboys have such a convenient selective memory.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but for anyone who wants to see the UFC 200 Lesnar teaser:


https://streamable.com/3rxv


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brodus Clay said:


> I have the feeling those people didn't watch when Cain and Overeem proved hes a mere mortal or don't know the fact Lesnar has a embarrassing glass jaw and panics when he start to get punched, it gonna be glorious if he gets destroyed on UFC again I'm gonna sport a set of him being crushed as a remainder because WWE fanboys have such a convenient selective memory.


I am sorry your coming across as a self enittled, cocneded idiot. Its going to be glorious if he gets destroyed at UFC? So tht would make you happy if that happened? Honestly Petty much.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Unless he fights somebody who is outside the top 10 I don't see any outcome other than him getting his ass kicked.

The rumor is that he is fighting Mark Hunt, who will knock him out within a minute. I know Josh Barnett is lobbying hard for the fight, which would go better for Brock stylistically, but I think Barnett would finish him in the second round.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



redapple said:


> For all you WWE noobs who know nothing about UFC... There is such a thing as ring rust and after not fighting for 5 years Brock is going to have heaps of it . Look at Jon jones in his return , he was nowhere near his prime . Also age 38 is super old for UFC fighter and injury can't left him in great shape.
> 
> I hope that just give him a easy match up . Because Someone like Mark Hunt would kill him!


Depends. Mark Hunt would be a tough out for sure, as he is very capable of knocking Lesnar out. On the other hand, if Lesnar gets him on the ground, Hunt would get smashed. Brock's stand up was very poor in his first stint and relied mostly on his athleticism and wrestling. I imagine that will be the case at UFC 200 as well.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WHy do I think this fight is going to end likr Bart Gunn vs Butterbean


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hunt is a goddamn machine, which means Lesnar should not be fighting him.

I'd take Fedor, JDS or Barnett before Hunt to fight Brock. If this is a legit "one-off", title contenders shouldn't be in this conversation.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Middling, perhaps slightly less so talent like a fellow huge man that will stand and trade like Todd Duffee or a journeyman that would stylistically make an interesting fight like 7 footer Struve would be my ideal opponents.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

deanambroselover said:


> Brock is a such a boss hes gonna dominate at UFC then come back to WWE and everyone in the main roster will be shit scared


Why don't we just get rid of the rest of the roster and make it the Brock Lesnar show. Seems like that's what his fanboys are craving.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock is already pushing his weight around UFC, he got Ariel Helwani reporter banned for life.


----------



## plibige (Jun 29, 2015)

I am a ufc fan and have been since ufc 98 and in my opinion Brock not only has a chance but has the beating of at least 9 of the top 15 if he is healthy and has been training.

I don't think people realise how powerful Brock is, he is strong enough to take down and ground and pound at least 7 of the top 15 in the first round. And if the fight goes his way i'd favour him in 9 of those fights. He isn't good against fighters who can counter his strengths, but there aren't many


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The Brock promo and subsequent reaction from the crowd in attendance at UFC 199. Pretty good pop.


----------



## Ichigo87 (Mar 2, 2011)

American_Nightmare said:


> Regardless of how the fight at UFC 200 turns out, I think that while it will obviously be one sided, I think it would also completely change the whole structure of the match. Brock would instead use his MMA skills throughout the entire match in a one sided match at SummerSlam rather than suplex after suplex, and win the match with his Kimura Lock.
> 
> If Brock wins the fight: There is no doubt that Vince will push him to the stratosphere. I think WWE will capitalize on it by having Brock decimate Roman to win the title like he did John Cena at SummerSlam two years ago, but in an MMA style way rather than suplex after suplex. Doing that and having him leave could be a good way of how they go about creating a second World Title since that's what WWE wants to do.
> 
> ...


Lesnar has been pushed enough. Time to make new stars. He's knocking on 40 but has been unpinned since WM30. Time to put someone over. Makes no sense for a guy to go unpinned for over 2 years.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Love Brock for getting Ariel canned.GOAT


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



plibige said:


> I am a ufc fan and have been since ufc 98 and in my opinion Brock not only has a chance but has the beating of at least 9 of the top 15 if he is healthy and has been training.
> 
> I don't think people realise how powerful Brock is, he is strong enough to take down and ground and pound at least 7 of the top 15 in the first round. And if the fight goes his way i'd favour him in 9 of those fights. He isn't good against fighters who can counter his strengths, but there aren't many


I agree.

Too many people either overrate him or just completely dismiss his talent. There's no in between. The fact is that his wrestling, power, and athleticism makes him a dangerous out for many heavyweights. He's not going to beat any of the elite and complete fighters, but there are guys he could potentially beat.

A fight with Mark Hunt could go either way, depending on how it plays out. If it's primarily a stand up fight, Hunt could knock him out within 2 rounds. If Brock can use his wrestling and take the fight to the ground, he'd pound the shit out of him and win by TKO.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The_Jiz said:


> It is a bad move on wwes part. Lol at anyone who thinks wwe allowed lesnar to fight. Lesnar will fight and smoke crack he has all the leverage in the world over wwe. They can't stop him.
> 
> Lesnar fighting is a big gamble because wwe has put all their eggs into him. *But I dont give a shit about wwe so it's fine by me.*



Then....why are you here?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brodus Clay said:


> I have the feeling those people didn't watch when Cain and Overeem proved hes a mere mortal or don't know the fact Lesnar has a embarrassing glass jaw and panics when he start to get punched, it gonna be glorious if he gets destroyed on UFC again I'm gonna sport a set of him being crushed as a remainder because WWE fanboys have such a convenient selective memory.


You want to talk embarassing? BRODUS CLAY. (and you having the name of that fatass).


And btw, what proved that Brock was a "mere mortal" was a fucking disease that almost killed him! Not Cain...and not Alisteroid Overeem.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



3ku1 said:


> I am sorry your coming across as a self enittled, cocneded idiot. Its going to be glorious if he gets destroyed at UFC? So tht would make you happy if that happened? Honestly Petty much.


Yes, he is a self entitled, conceited idiot. 

But what do you expect from someone who is a fan of a fatass like Brodus. :lol


But that's okay. Brock has his haters and guess what? Even those haters will still WATCH.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Man, Dana must've had a fucking double decker tractor full of cash pulling up at Brock's farm for this. Imagine his paycheque for this show?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> You want to talk embarassing? BRODUS CLAY. (and you having the name of that fatass).
> 
> 
> And btw, what proved that Brock was a "mere mortal" was a fucking disease that almost killed him! Not Cain...and not Alisteroid Overeem.


Cain and Overeem would very likely destroy Brock even at full health. As would guys like Werdum, Miocic, and JDS.

Against anyone else though, Brock would stand a good chance.


----------



## Kyle DaCosta (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The Brock Lesnar deal might have fallen through. Right now, UFC has deleted everything on their website and twitter feed about Lesnar being at 200. If it did fall through officially, I'm going to guess that they couldn't pick an ideal opponent for him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Cain and Overeem would very likely destroy Brock even at full health. As would guys like Werdum, Miocic, and JDS.
> 
> Against anyone else though, Brock would stand a good chance.


Meh. Against Cain, I agree.

I think Cain's all-around ability as both a great wrestler, BJJ expert, and Striker beats Brock everytime.

But Reem? You do recall he pissed HOT not long after the fight with Brock, right?

Plus, what did Brock in was a well-placed kick in the area where he was still recovering from having a huge part of his intestine removed. 


I think a 100% Brock against a PED-less Reem will be a very competitive fight with Brock coming out on top(both literally and figuratively). He would be out for Reem's blood ala Brock/Mir II. 


JDS would simply out-punch him from a distance for the boring decision win. 

Stipe would be an interesting fight, though. 


Werdum? I dare him to lie on his back and invite Brock to enter his guard. He will end up regretting that IMMEDIATELY. :lol



Anyway, this is all just fantasy-booking because it will most likely be Mark Hunt.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Kyle DaCosta said:


> The Brock Lesnar deal might have fallen through. Right now, UFC has deleted everything on their website and twitter feed about Lesnar being at 200. If it did fall through officially, I'm going to guess that they couldn't pick an ideal opponent for him.


That's not true. They still have the UFC 200 promo featuring Lesnar:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739301917558374400


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Kyle DaCosta said:


> The Brock Lesnar deal might have fallen through. Right now, UFC has deleted everything on their website and twitter feed about Lesnar being at 200. If it did fall through officially, I'm going to guess that they couldn't pick an ideal opponent for him.


Wait...what? 

Are you serious? 


The cat is out of the bag now. They can't just turn around and say "Whoops! My bad. Brock isn't going to be here after all. Back to our regularly-scheduled program", especially after the Promo that EVERYONE watching LIVE and on PPV was shown with Brock on it. PLUS, the announcers actually talking about Brock. 

It would be an absolute case of bait-and-switch here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Y'all don't see it? 

Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk at UFC 200

$$$

Fugg ya weight-class .....!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Kyle DaCosta said:


> The Brock Lesnar deal might have fallen through. Right now, UFC has deleted everything on their website and twitter feed about Lesnar being at 200. If it did fall through officially, I'm going to guess that they couldn't pick an ideal opponent for him.


You're not wrong, just took look myself. Very odd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Soooooooo - Barrrrock is literally the king of this world and can do whatever the fuck he pleases. What a fucking badass. :lol


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



redapple said:


> Brock is already pushing his weight around UFC, he got Ariel Helwani reporter banned for life.


No he didn't the UFC did. I'm sure Brock doesn't even give a shit about Helwani.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/715471-brock-lesnar-sportscenter-ufc-200

Lesnar is on Sportscenter later, so we should know more then.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Y'all don't see it?
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs CM Punk at UFC 200
> 
> ...


If they got in there and started doing a bunch of showy pro wrestling shit it would get the hugest negative reaction EVER, would be amazing.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Stephen90 said:


> No he didn't the UFC did. I'm sure Brock doesn't even give a shit about Helwani.



Just another case of Dana acting like a little bitch. He was mad at Ariel for breaking the Brock news before they could do it and now he's banned. What a fucking pussy.

Also, I don't know what is going on with their website, but there is no chance in hell that the fight is cancelled. This isn't fucking amateur hour, the UFC doesn't make a huge announcement about Brock returning on Saturday and just take it back 24 hours later. Probably another fuck up just like when they added Brock to the active roster on UFC.com before they made the announcement.


----------



## nopc (Dec 17, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Haha I love it when you pathetic IWC get egg on your face. Wrong again like usual!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I hope Lesnar gets an easy win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I don't really understand why some people are hoping that this is an exchange for Rousey at WM33. Conor I could understand because he's a master shit-talker, has a wider range of possible opponents and has more mainstream recognition at this stage than Ronda. Part of it is because I don't like her as a person, but I have no interest in seeing Ronda in a WWE ring for anything longer than a segment. Certainly not a whole feud.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If Brock wins, I don't think he's coming back to WWE.


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If Brock wins, I don't think he's coming back to WWE.


He will for summerslam/a few months as the WWE website states. After that though...I can see him giving UFC another go until he loses.


----------



## Liv (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock please grow the beard again!!!!


----------



## tomjh (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



USAUSA1 said:


> Under armour don't care if Steph Curry wearing Adidas jerseys. Just a uniform


I don't think you really understand... Brock is quite insistant that he is allowed to use his logos on this attire. No one else was allowed to wear sponsors in WWE but Brock was given an exception.

The Reebok deal for the UFC prevents any fighter from having sponsorship deals for his outfit (which a lot of fighters used to make decent money). The cutman Stitch who had been with them for years complained to the media about the deal and got fired the next day.

I guess Brock will have to swallow his pride and only wear Reebok for UFC 200.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Meh. Against Cain, I agree.
> 
> I think Cain's all-around ability as both a great wrestler, BJJ expert, and Striker beats Brock everytime.
> 
> ...


While I agree that Overeem gets overrated by a lot of MMA fans, he's still a bad match up for Brock. He's incredibly athletic and has elite striking. There were elements in their last fight that had absolutely nothing to do with Brock's diverticulitis. Overeem was controlling that fight before he ever went for that kick to the gut. Brock's stand up was always garbage, and I don't really expect that to change.

Miocic is a very good wrestler and a very good technical boxer. He would use his wrestling in reverse - i.e. he would stuff Brock's takedown attempts and force Brock to stand up, where Miocic would have a significant advantage.

Werdum is probably the only guy in the division who could deal with Brock's top control on the ground. You can't just dismiss a black belt and world jiu jitsu champion who happens to also to have top 3 jiu jitsu in all of UFC and easily the best in the division. Although he would likely use a different gameplan than usual. Werdum's striking has gotten much better over the years and would be very capable of poking holes in Brock's deficient stand up. He would probably pick him apart on his feet like he did to Travis Browne.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

We had that tweet yesterday about the UFC promoting SummerSlam at UFC 202. Well, here is a somewhat related tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/739680909952094212
Gall is a talented guy and would be the overwhelming favorite. Punk has a lot of balls if he takes this fight.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock just announced it on ESPN - he will fight Mark Hunt. It's official now.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Is he any good?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



T0M said:


> Is he any good?


He's got great punching power. He could easily knock Brock out in the 1st round. At the same time, if Brock takes him down to the ground, Brock will wreck him and win by TKO.

For WWE fans who don't watch UFC, Hunt's nickname is "Super Samoan." Brock just can't get away from these Samoans.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Mark Hunt is the guy Brock is facing? well that guy better pray as Brock is gonna destroy his ass


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He's got great punching power. He could easily knock Brock out in the 1st round. At the same time, if Brock takes him down to the ground, Brock will wreck him and win by TKO.
> 
> For WWE fans who don't watch UFC, Hunt's nickname is *"Super Samoan." Brock just can't get away from these Samoans*.


So Reigns will be in his corner:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Mark Hunt is a good fighter with great punching power, real interesting fight.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Mark Hunt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh dude Im so in.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



T0M said:


> Is he any good?


Brawler/ Like if he connects he'll knock you out. I really havent followed UFC as much, but Hunt is my favorite heavyweight. He gets gassed later in the rounds but he has alot of heart. I see brock just trying to get on top of him.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I give the slight edge to Hunt because Brock has been out of the octagon for so long, and Hunt actually has decent takedown defense. If Brock can't take him down, he'll get knocked the fuck out.

Either way, regardless of who wins, the fight won't go more than 2 rounds.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



deanambroselover said:


> Mark Hunt is the guy Brock is facing? well that guy better pray as Brock is gonna destroy his ass


Please don't act like a super WWE mark who has no idea about UFC. Brock could lose this fight. He's not invincible.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

He's fighting the guy in my signature.

I don't think this ends well for Lesnar.

He's got major balls stepping in there with the hardest hitter in the game.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If it stays standing, Hunt wins

if it goes to the ground, Lesnar wins

basically how this fight will go


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Mark Hunt is probably the hardest puncher in the UFC


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lol hunt is going to clown him

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Props to Brock for saving UFC 200 even though he'll most likely get his head taken off by Hunto.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Set-up match, Brock is getting spectacularly knocked out. Hunt is a powerful kickboxer with a string of his trademark walk-away knockouts. Lesnar is very hittable even against non-strikers. If Hunt touches his chin, he'll put him to sleep. I don't think Brock lasts one minutes to be honest.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Throw Roy Nelson in there too and let's have ourselves a TRIPLE THREAT :vince$ :russo


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Isn't Mark Hunt a really great puncher? Lesnar needs to get the guy to the ground quick then by the sounds of it.

I'm not sure whether to be pessimistic or optimistic tbh. Pessimistic I think at the moment.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Oh, boy.

I got Hunt winning by KO in Round 2.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> If it stays standing, Hunt wins
> 
> if it goes to the ground, Lesnar wins
> 
> basically how this fight will go


That's what makes it difficult to predict. We don't know how much "ring rust" will affect Brock. The reason I give Hunt the edge is because taking him down won't be easy, as his takedown defense is decent. 

This is still a brilliant business decision by Brock in terms of risk/reward. He either gets hit once (and gets knocked out) for millions of dollars, or he takes control on the ground and doesn't sustain much damage in a victory for millions of dollars.


----------



## Fran McGregor (Jun 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

He just announced his opponent on ESPN


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brock said:


> Isn't Mark Hunt a really great puncher? Lesnar needs to get the guy to the ground quick then by the sounds of it.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to be pessimistic or optimistic tbh.


He is a great puncher but lets be for real.

Mark Hunt is 42 years old, and hes got as many losses and he has wins almost.

Hunt hits hard, but hes a lot slower than Brock and has a very poor ground game, which is Brock's strength

if Brock gets a single take down, its likely gonna be over. Brock will either pound him out on the ground or submit him

but if Hunt manages to land a clean punch before Brock manages to get Mark down, it could be lights out for Brock


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Jesus.

It's going to be strange to see a guy booked as strongly has Brock has been in WWE, then go and get whooped in a few minutes.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Mark Hunt to win on first round knockout.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



T0M said:


> Jesus.
> 
> It's going to be strange to see a guy booked as strongly has Brock has been in WWE, then go and get whooped in a few minutes.


dont buy into it, Lesnar could very well win this fight just as easily as Mark Hunt can.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brock said:


> Isn't Mark Hunt a really great puncher? Lesnar needs to get the guy to the ground quick then by the sounds of it.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to be pessimistic or optimistic tbh. Pessimistic I think at the moment.


Brock is gonna get destroyed and Hunt will get the streak rub.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



T0M said:


> Jesus.
> 
> It's going to be strange to see a guy booked as strongly has Brock has been in WWE, then go and get whooped in a few minutes.


Don't listen to any extreme opinions on either side (the ones who overrate Brock or the ones who completely dismiss him.) I personally think Hunt should be slightly favored, but there's definitely a path to victory for Brock.

Neither guy is a complete fighter, so whoever wins will do so within 2 rounds and will end up looking dominant.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Iron Man said:


> Brock is gonna get destroyed and Hunt will get the streak rub.


Well if this can count as a loss instead of it being Reigns, then :woo :side:


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock needs to work on his striking skills


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

So not only will WWE likely hype his UFC fight, but UFC will hype his Summerslam match
Lesnarmania being the hottest free agent in all of entertainment :brock4

But seriously, just promoting Summerslam would be too cheap for UFC to get away with it. This is not Vince's style. I'm fully expecting Ronda/McGregor to have a Summerslam appearence to announce their WM match.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Majmo_Mendez said:


> So not only will WWE likely hype his UFC fight, but UFC will hype his Summerslam match
> Lesnarmania being the hottest free agent in all of entertainment :brock4
> 
> But seriously, just promoting Summerslam would be too cheap for UFC to get away with it. This is not Vince's style. I'm fully expecting Ronda/McGregor to have a Summerslam appearence to announce their WM match.


Then you're going to be very disappointed.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Then you're going to be very disappointed.


they already said that they would promote Summerslam at UFC 200


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Majmo_Mendez said:


> So not only will WWE likely hype his UFC fight, but UFC will hype his Summerslam match
> Lesnarmania being the hottest free agent in all of entertainment :brock4
> 
> But seriously, just promoting Summerslam would be too cheap for UFC to get away with it. This is not Vince's style. I'm fully expecting Ronda/McGregor to have a Summerslam appearence to announce their WM match.


If Lesanr gets KO's bad and winds up with a concussion he may not be able to get medically cleared to wrestle at Summerslam :draper2


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> they already said that they would promote Summerslam at UFC 200


I was referring to him saying McGregor or Rousey would announce that they would have matches at WM33.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

From : https://mobile.twitter.com/WWE?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock has to be the hottest star of the summer :brock4


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Tbh I kinda want Brock to win just to hear his post-fight interview. "Hell, I might even get on top of my wife tonight!"


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

He said on Sports Center it was the biggest regret of his life not signing with the UFC again immediately.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Full sportscenter interview

Brock said that it was a major regret not re-signing with the UFC last year... i bet Vince is mad at that remark


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

lmao Brock is outright shitting on wrestling.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock burying the shitstorm the WWE has become :Brock


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

He knew it was a mistake because that time was probably his best chance to return to UFC given his age. But yeah, Vince probably won't like that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

"I'm the modern day Bo Jackson" great line lol. UFC-Brock is a fun promo, I wish WWE-Brock would talk more.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:lmao Vince is gonna be pissed, but Brock is untouchable. :bow


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WWe should fire Brock.

They gave him everything from day one.

Hell, he was on 250K/year just for training!!!!

And Brock shat on them in 2004 and keeps doing it now.

He doesn't like wrestling and he never will.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hahaha awesome Brock shat on WWE and his fanboys claimed this was good for WWE lol, this it's only good for Dana, Brock gonna get destroyed.

If I was Vince I would make Wyatt pin Lesnar tonight.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



ManiT said:


> WWe should fire Brock.
> 
> They gave him everything from day one.
> 
> ...


thats what happens when ur a mega star


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

"You can't step into the Octagon just for the money, this is in and from my heart, it just so happens I'm making a boatload of money"

:brock4

Despite the money he's making, it's obvious just how passionate he still is about trying to 'write some wrongs' in UFC.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

So, let me get this straight. Lesnar is fighting a Super Samoan at UFC 200, and will most likely fight a Super Samoan at SummerSlam? WWE must be chomping at the bit to make Reigns look strong.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> "I'm the modern day Bo Jackson" great line lol. UFC-Brock is a fun promo, I wish WWE-Brock would talk more.


His antics were even more legendary.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Anyone here watch the Miocic vs Hunt fight? Miocic is a far superior striker to Brock and was able to mix up his game well, but was a division 1 wrestler just like Brock and was able to take Hunt down at will. Hunt has good takedown defense, but he can certainly be taken down. There's no reason to completely discount Brock's wrestling and takedown ability. His ring rust against a guy who has been active all this time is another story.

UFC actually did a fantastic matchmaking job in this instance.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



VladMan2012 said:


> So, let me get this straight. Lesnar is fighting a Super Samoan at UFC 200, and will most likely fight a Super Samoan at SummerSlam? WWE must be chomping at the bit to make Reigns look strong.


If Brock fights Reigns he will put him over no matter what happens with his fight in UFC I feel. In WWE's bubble Roman Reigns is going to be carrying them for the next 5-10 years regardless what people think about him.

The only people that matter in WWE's eyes are advertisers & shareholders. If they like Roman Reigns then he is the next top guy.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Vince just let his wife stay at her high school sweethearts for the night and now he realizes she's never coming back lmao fuckin idiot.


----------



## The Figure 4 (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WWE's got an article up on their website as well about Brock's opponent so it certainly looks like they'll keep reporting on this. Wonder what they'll do if Brock loses.

http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-ufc-200-opponent-revealed?sf28062350=1


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Figure 4 said:


> WWE's got an article up on their website as well about Brock's opponent so it certainly looks like they'll keep reporting on this. Wonder what they'll do if Brock loses.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-ufc-200-opponent-revealed?sf28062350=1


No way he loses. UFC is as scripted as WWE is, well maybe not as much lol, but the winner is predetermined.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> Full sportscenter interview
> 
> Brock said that it was a major regret not re-signing with the UFC last year... i bet Vince is mad at that remark


LMAO. 










Fucking Vince one paycheque at a time.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Give everything to a man who doesn't give a shit about the business, brehs :lmao 

Vince is simp getting hustled by Brock big time. Smh all this money shelled out for what? Dude doesn't draw big on TV(well, no one does really but still, for the money he gets paid). 

Shout out to Brock though. Collect a fat check, barely show up and win all the time (Y)


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Truthbetold said:


> Don't need to be a megafight just having the UFC's biggest star back helps.
> 
> Especially with Conor and Ronda not on the card.


I'm not sure if Lesnar will still be as much of a draw in his own right. We'll have to wait till post UFC200 cos that's a stacked card with some recognisable names. Let's see how a Lesnar headliner does. 

His last 2 fights in the octagon weer just embarrassing.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



VladMan2012 said:


> So, let me get this straight. Lesnar is fighting a Super Samoan at UFC 200, and will most likely fight a Super Samoan at SummerSlam? WWE must be chomping at the bit to make Reigns look strong.


Genius. If Brock stands with Hunt then he will get KO'd and vice versa Hunt goes to the ground then he will get TKO'D. This fight is ok imo


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Guy LeDouche said:


> His antics were even more legendary.


I found these hilarious too:


























Remember this? 









Brock ain't as bad as the UFC and WWE hype machine make him out to be. If he beats a top 5 UFC heavyweight I'll eat my shoes.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> I'm not sure if Lesnar will still be as much of a draw in his own right. We'll have to wait till post UFC200 cos that's a stacked card with some recognisable names. Let's see how a Lesnar headliner does.
> 
> His last 2 fights in the octagon weer just embarrassing.


To be fair it was against Cain and Overeem two of the best in the UFC. But he said in an interview on SC that it was his health that was the problem. States that he is 100% healthy but we will see...


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> I found these hilarious too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hes beat multiple top 5 heavyweights

he also held the record for most title defenses

ur just a hater

btw Overeem tested positive after his fight with Brock


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



sbzero546 said:


> To be fair it was against Cain and Overeem two of the best in the UFC. But he said in an interview on SC that it was his health that was the problem. States that he is 100% healthy but we will see...


Of course he's going to say that. The reality is that those two would have beaten him even at full health. They're just superior fighters.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

ManiT said:


> WWe should fire Brock.
> 
> They gave him everything from day one.
> 
> ...


Brock left them and wwe seemingly took out there frustrations on their current crop of stars crippling their own good will. 

Brock comes back and makes not even one attempt to rekindle his love for wrestling but just for the money and wwe puts the crown and the world right back on his head and shoulders like he never left. 

Tell me how wwe deserves any sympathy. Yes Brock is using the wwe but he's only doing what any sane person would.

The ufcwwe is a one sided trade off. Wwe drew the short end because they spent the last 4-5 years giving lesnar god like abilities only for UFC to cash in on the fruits of wwes labor. And all that labor could end it all at a UFC ppv event. Wwe made this decision knowing lesnar could leave at any moment even giving him the title and a main event at the biggest show of the year. Brock even held them up for more money at wm31.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Of course he's going to say that. The reality is that those two would have beaten him even at full health. They're just superior fighters.


Overeem is a cheater... was on ROIDS. tested positive


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Oh well, looks like people have forgotten about and moved on from bashing Punk and moved onto Lesnar now until August. Horses for courses.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> hes beat multiple top 5 heavyweights
> 
> he also held the record for most title defenses
> 
> ...


The HW division didn't have much depth at the time. Brock would get smashed by anyone in the top 4 + Miocic.

He's definitely not a bum like some here make him out to be, but he wouldn't stand a chance against the top of the division.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

People mocking Brock' loss Cain but you need to realise Brock started to feel unwell with that disease that nearly killed him. Brock now is fully back to normal and I bet hes gonna kick ass at UFC 200


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> Overeem is a cheater... was on ROIDS. tested positive


He's doing pretty well on his current win streak off PEDs. Lesnar would have a difficult time shooting for a takedown against him, and he wouldn't stand a chance on his feet.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> hes beat multiple top 5 heavyweights
> 
> he also held the record for most title defenses
> 
> ...


His record is like 4-3, that's piss poor which ever way you put it. He beat a 40+ year old Couture for the heavyweight title at a real weak point in the division. Then along comes Valezquez and Lesnar couldn't take it.

And yeah, I know about Overreem, so what? You think Lesnar ain't on the juice? And why couldn't Lesnars superior speed, power and skill (we're led to believe he has all these attributes) beat Overreem? Plus many men had beaten Reem while he was on the juice, so no excuse for that. 

Anyway, I was just playing, I hope Lesnar does well, I've been a fan of his since 2012 but he isn't that great a fighter. Period. I don't think he beats any current heavyweight top 5.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He's doing pretty well on his current win streak off PEDs. Lesnar would have a difficult time shooting for a takedown against him, and he wouldn't stand a chance on his feet.


Hes also like 40lbs lighter now that hes off roids

These people in this thread who are saying Hunt will KO overrated Brock are the same people who are gonna make excuses when Brock takes him down and wins... "Oh Mark is 42 yrs old! hes too slow!"


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> His record is like 4-3, that's piss poor which ever way you put it.* He beat a 40+ year old Couture for the heavyweight title* at a real weak point in the division. Then along comes Valezquez and Lesnar couldn't take it.


You realize Mark Hunt is 42 years old right?


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



sbzero546 said:


> To be fair it was against Cain and Overeem two of the best in the UFC. But he said in an interview on SC that it was his health that was the problem. States that he is 100% healthy but we will see...


Lesnar was supposed to be one of the best. He didn't just get beat, he looked like a child at times.

And yeah, diverticulitis may have been a cause but we shall see


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

This was a damn good interview by Brock on Sports Center. He's so engaging. Th WWE doesn't do him justice by booking him as a one dimensional beast. I respect his brutal honesty. I don't agree with all that he says and does but he's real. 

His heart (not to mention $$$) is with UFC. The WWE is just a check to him and it shows. I've never seen him this passionate about the WWE in years.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> You realize Mark Hunt is 42 years old right?


aaaand your point?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> Hes also like 40lbs lighter now that hes off roids
> 
> These people in this thread who are saying Hunt will KO overrated Brock are the same people who are gonna make excuses when Brock takes him down and wins... "Oh Mark is 42 yrs old! hes too slow!"


I agree that too many people are unnecessarily counting him out against Hunt. I'm picking Hunt to win, but a Brock victory would not surprise me. He has to find a way to replicate what Miocic did against Hunt in terms of being able to take him down at will. The only problem is that Miocic is an excellent boxer and was able to mix up his game well. Brock can't do that.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> hes beat multiple top 5 heavyweights
> 
> he also held the record fcheck[USER][/USER]or most title defenses
> 
> ...


To be fair the UFC the heavyweight division did suck back then.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> aaaand your point?


ur essentially already creating an excuse

by referring to Couture as being a 40+ yr old HW to discredit Brock's win

now if Brock beats Hunt, will u say the same about Hunt?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> Hes also like 40lbs lighter now that hes off roids
> 
> These people in this thread who are saying Hunt will KO overrated Brock are the same people who are gonna make excuses when Brock takes him down and wins... "Oh Mark is 42 yrs old! hes too slow!"


If Lesnar loses it'll be "LEL, he got knocked the fuck out (or whatever the finish is), if he wins it'll be "Shiiit, better think of excuses why and how he won then I guess".


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> ur essentially already creating an excuse
> 
> by referring to Couture as being a 40+ yr old HW
> 
> now if Brock beats Hunt, will u say the same about Hunt?


why would I make excuses? a "beast" like Lesnar should destroy a guy like Hunt. Do you even watch MMA? 

If you did you would know Hunt is a bum. His best wins are over past it guys who he was bigger than. Did you see what guys like Miocic and Werdum did to him? Miocic literally used him for target practice. 

But it's a decent comeback fight. However, it's not the reason I will be tuning into UFC 200 for. As a fan of the sport, I'm there for Jones v Cormier.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> why would I make excuses? a "beast" like Lesnar should destroy a guy like Hunt. Do you even watch MMA?
> 
> If you did you would know Hunt is a bum. His best wins are over past it guys who he was bigger than. Did you see what guys like Miocic and Werdum did to him? Miocic literally used him for target practice.
> 
> But it's a decent comeback fight. However, it's not the reason I will be tuning into UFC 200 for. As a fan of the sport, I'm there for Jones v Cormier.


ur giving others an excuse.

the fact that u made an excuse for why Lesnar beat Couture (Couture being 40+ year old HW)... 

if Lesnar wins, people will just say the same thing since Hunt is also 40+ yrs old. people love making up excuses everytime Brock wins a fight


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brock said:


> If Lesnar loses it'll be "LEL, he got knocked the fuck out (or whatever the finish is), if he wins it'll be "Shiiit, better think of excuses why and how he won then I guess".


There shouldn't be any need for an excuse. Lesnar should win this fight. The way he is hype, he is supposedly top 3 level guy at heavyweight and we all saw what Werdum and Miocic did to Hunt.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



AnalBleeding said:


> ur giving others an excuse.
> 
> the fact that u made an excuse for why Lesnar beat Couture (Couture being 40+ year old HW)...
> 
> if Lesnar wins, people will just say the same thing since Hunt is also 40+ yrs old. people love making up excuses everytime Brock wins a fight


LOOL you sound like a teenage fan girl.

If Lesnar beats a top 5 heavyweight why would anyone make an excuse. The last time he did something even approaching that (depends on if you think Mir was top 5) was what....5 or 6 years ago? Maybe longer. 

As I said before, I'm an MMA fan first, fighter fan second. I like Lesnar but he never struck me as anything special in the octagon. His first true test against a legit heavyweight fighter with pedigree was Valezquez and we all saw what happened. No shame in losing to a great heavyweight but that just makes Lesnar a decent but far from great fighter himself .


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Of course he's going to say that. The reality is that those two would have beaten him even at full health. They're just superior fighters.


Yeah I agree. Brock is not on the same level as those two fighters. But his wrestling is very impressive and if he takes Hunt to the ground it will be a long night for Hunt


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> LOOL you sound like a teenage fan girl.
> 
> If Lesnar beats a top 5 heavyweight why would anyone make an excuse. The last time he did something even approaching that (depends on if you think Mir was top 5) was what....5 or 6 years ago? Maybe longer.
> 
> As I said before, I'm an MMA fan first, fighter fan second. I like Lesnar but he never struck me as anything special in the octagon. His first true test against a legit heavyweight fighter with pedigree was Valezquez and we all saw what happened. No shame in losing to a great heavyweight but that just makes Lesnar a decent but far from great fighter himself .


Mir was ranked #2 and Carwin was ranked #2 , and Cain was ranked #2

lesnar beat 2 out of those 3


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock says he was the one to reach out to Dana and he did this 3 months ago which was before WM32 OMG Vince must be pissed Brock did this


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Speaking of Carwin, he's predicting a Hunt win.



> ShaneCarwin
> I think Mark takes this fight. Brock is not a fan of heavy hands and he will need to close the distance to be effective and that means eating big shots. Hunt by TKO.


https://www.reddit.com/r/MMA/comments/4mt7z9/brock_lesnar_to_fight_mark_hunt_at_ufc_200/d3y8vgg


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> There shouldn't be any need for an excuse. Lesnar should win this fight. The way he is hype, he is supposedly top 3 level guy at heavyweight and we all saw what Werdum and Miocic did to Hunt.


Lesnar last fight is in 2011 , he's been out of it for 5 years. To be honest , who knows how rusty he is inside that ring or whether his past health issue will affect him now as it did before ?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock says he was the one to reach out to Dana and he did this 3 months ago which was before WM32 OMG Vince must be pissed Brock did this


Why would he be pissed ?? He has Brock under contract , WWE is getting great publicity , Vince is likely getting something from Dana and if Brock wins , his cred will be huge and that will be a huge boost for WWE (and UFC).


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> why would I make excuses? a "beast" like Lesnar should destroy a guy like Hunt. Do you even watch MMA?
> 
> If you did you would know Hunt is a bum. His best wins are over past it guys who he was bigger than. Did you see what guys like Miocic and Werdum did to him? Miocic literally used him for target practice.
> 
> But it's a decent comeback fight. However, it's not the reason I will be tuning into UFC 200 for. As a fan of the sport, I'm there for Jones v Cormier.


Hunt is a bum? Let me ask, do YOU even watch MMA?

If you did, then you would know he was beating Werdum up until the jumping knee. He also took that fight on two weeks notice, fighting at high altitude in Mexico. Werdum had a full camp, regardless if it wasn't for Hunt, while Hunt wasn't in practice and struggled to make 265.

He was winning that fight. 

He also admitted he didn't train properly for the Miocic fight and it cost him. 

He's since KO'd Mir, who just went to a decision before that which he arguably won against Arlovski, who was close to a title shot at the time.

He also KO'd Nelson, something no one has been able to do in the UFC.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

EDIT

Yes, the ESPN interview is in page 50.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I don't know if you posted this but:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRWdmPFid9E


A few pages back but ill add this to the OP.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brock said:


> A few pages back but ill add this to the OP.


I edited after I saw the video in previous pages, sorry. 

If you need the link:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRWdmPFid9E



BTW, there is another interview always on ESPN here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ec-j7Kyis


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Lesnar Interview with ESPN added to OP*

This is a one time thing and Brock is only fighting for the money. Still was surprised to see and hear about him fighting at UFC 200 though but its smart from both parties and makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> I edited after I saw the video in previous pages, sorry.
> 
> If you need the link:
> 
> ...


I'll add that too.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



marshal99 said:


> Why would he be pissed ?? He has Brock under contract , WWE is getting great publicity , Vince is likely getting something from Dana and if Brock wins , his cred will be huge and that will be a huge boost for WWE (and UFC).


Because it's a huge risk for Vince in terms of Brock getting hurt. And if Brock loses, you just built this dude up like mad to have him get killed off when he fights outside of WWE. The cred thing goes both ways.

Brock has Vince over a barrel because he doesn't believe in today's talents. No way is Vince the least bit happy about this.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I'm excited to see what BROCK is gonna do in the UFC ring. I hope he comes out to his WWE theme! :mark:


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> I found these hilarious too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh please fuck off you negative Nancy's, how can you not like Brock Lesnar? You probably laughed at CM punk too didn't ya?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Damn, it must be great to be Brock Lesnar. The amount of money him & Dana White will be making off of this will be something else.
> 
> I also fail to see how Vince can profit off of this. UFC fans don't care about wrestling, and I doubt Brock fighting at UFC 200 is gonna change that. Unless Dana agrees to let McGregor or Ronda wrestle at SS (which is unlikely, imo), then I don't see how Vince can profit off of this, unless Brock wins.*


I think it's more aimed at casual MMA fans, maybe remind them "fake fighters" can be tough too. But I do agree it won't do much to sway hardcore MMA fans


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I think Brock is gonna want to return to UFC after this fight and Vince cant do shit


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Any chance the proverbial fix is in here? I know fuck-all about MMA, but this Mark Hunt cat seems pretty old, maybe his best chance at a huge huge payday. Perhaps he says fuck pride and Makes Lesnar Look Strong. UFC gets a huge draw for UFC 200, Lesnar and Hunt make bank, WWE gets that publicity and even more of an aura around Lesnar. win win win win win.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I cant help but feel Lesnar is definitely winning this fight (I'm assuming Lesnar has been training for the last few months). UFC gets a big name for 200 and Lesnar's win will potentially boosts interests of the MMA fanbase (esp. who used to watch WWE once and not anymore) in the WWE. 

Its a win-win situation for all Lesnar, WWE and UFC.... unless Hunt pulls a big upset (which is highly unlikely).


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



manstis1804 said:


> Because it's a huge risk for Vince in terms of Brock getting hurt. And if Brock loses, you just built this dude up like mad to have him get killed off when he fights outside of WWE. The cred thing goes both ways.
> 
> Brock has Vince over a barrel because he doesn't believe in today's talents. No way is Vince the least bit happy about this.


Mark Hunt is a very tough SOB and yes heavy handed striker dating back to the Pride days. Brock could've requested a Todd Duffee or Struve but like Brock said he takes who Dana/Joe tell him to take and he is an underdog here. Billing in wrestling has always been in relation to your competition. I don't see this going to decision: but win lose or somehow a decision split/tie: WWE can still book Brock as an animal and former UFC champ there isn't anybody on that roster to dispute it.

As a for instance: WWE hanged the World's Strongest Man label on Mark Henry based off having drug-free competition powerlifting records: but in the Olympics where guys have been on out of this world decca-test cycles: Mark Henry if memory serves was middle of the pack. In the world of WWE though: nobody at the time had the credentials to dispute the claim.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TCE said:


> Hunt is a bum? Let me ask, do YOU even watch MMA?
> 
> If you did, then you would know he was beating Werdum up until the jumping knee. He also took that fight on two weeks notice, fighting at high altitude in Mexico. Werdum had a full camp, regardless if it wasn't for Hunt, while Hunt wasn't in practice and struggled to make 265.
> 
> ...


Apart from the KD (was the Werdum fight if I am recalling correctly) he was not winning. That's a ridiculous statement. Don't read internet posts about the fight, actually watch it. 

And you're talking about Mir like he is still the same fighter he was half a decade ago. Like I said, don't be a noob.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I think that Mark Hunt is a good option. I am a fan of his dating back to his kickboxing days and would say that Hunt is one of the more feel good stories of recent mma history. I loved his fights with big-foot silva and roy nelson. The man also came close to beating werdum for the interim ufc world heavyweight title.

I reckon...the gameplan for brock is very simple , shoot for the double and hold on for dear life. If not and I am stating the obvious Hunt will tko Brock lesnar. 

The one hole in Lesnar's set of skills was his striking more or less coming from a defensive stand point. As we saw when he fought Shane carwin and Cain velasquez, his defense is limited to running off at best. He really needed to have the very best in muay thai and Kickboxing working with him for many years so that he could adjust his style and learn the intricacies that are required for him to do what he does best.

as far as a money fight yes it is...lesnar is ppv steroids for the ufc and they needed this shot in the arm.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Mark Hunt is a very tough SOB and yes heavy handed striker dating back to the Pride days. Brock could've requested a Todd Duffee or Struve but like Brock said he takes who Dana/Joe tell him to take and he is an underdog here. Billing in wrestling has always been in relation to your competition. I don't see this going to decision: but win lose or somehow a decision split/tie: WWE can still book Brock as an animal and former UFC champ there isn't anybody on that roster to dispute it.
> 
> As a for instance: WWE hanged the World's Strongest Man label on Mark Henry based off having drug-free competition powerlifting records: but in the Olympics where guys have been on out of this world decca-test cycles: Mark Henry if memory serves was middle of the pack. In the world of WWE though: nobody at the time had the credentials to dispute the claim.


You're right, solid logic. But, there is a difference between exaggerating a weightlifting record and having your invincible final boss get his ass kicked in a highly publicized fight leading up to your second biggest show of the year. If one believes Lesnar gains cred in WWE for winning at UFC 200, the inverse has to be true to an extent. And there's also the issue of a serious injury that puts Lesnar out of action, the environment is so unpredictable.

IF Lesnar loses, I wonder if whomever he wrestles at Summerslam will be able to bring that up in promos? Heyman can spin it right away into "MY CLIENT BROCK LESNAR IS THE ONLY ONE WHO HAS THE BALLS TO FIGHT IN THE OCTAGON", but that's burying your whole roster. Par for the course with Lesnar I guess.

To keep it real I really want Lesnar to lose, because it'd be really interesting to see where it goes from there.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> Apart from the KD (was the Werdum fight if I am recalling correctly) he was not winning. That's a ridiculous statement. Don't read internet posts about the fight, actually watch it.
> 
> And you're talking about Mir like he is still the same fighter he was half a decade ago. Like I said, don't be a noob.


Don't be a noob? The only thing I watch is MMA.

Hunt dropped him, he was outstriking him and had decent top control when he got the knockdown.

How about you actually watch the fight and stop reading forum posts?

Hunt was winning that fight.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Had no idea the forum had so many UFC analysts.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> Apart from the KD (was the Werdum fight if I am recalling correctly) he was not winning. That's a ridiculous statement. Don't read internet posts about the fight, actually watch it.
> 
> And you're talking about Mir like he is still the same fighter he was half a decade ago. Like I said, don't be a noob.


Maybe YOU should go watch the fight and stop calling someone who knows what they are talking about a noob like a total fool.

For all the shit Mir gets he hasn't lost to a fighter who wasn't top 10 in the last few years.

Calling Hunt a bum and acting like you somehow think you know ANYTHING about MMA is utterly laughable.




The5star_Kid said:


> LOOL you sound like a teenage fan girl.
> 
> If Lesnar beats a top 5 heavyweight why would anyone make an excuse. The last time he did something even approaching that (depends on if you think Mir was top 5) was what....5 or 6 years ago? Maybe longer.
> 
> As I said before, I'm an MMA fan first, fighter fan second. I like Lesnar but he never struck me as anything special in the octagon. His first true test against a legit heavyweight fighter with pedigree was *Valezquez* and we all saw what happened. No shame in losing to a great heavyweight but that just makes Lesnar a decent but far from great fighter himself .



Huge MMA fan right here :evil


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



zkorejo said:


> I cant help but feel Lesnar is definitely winning this fight (I'm assuming Lesnar has been training for the last few months). UFC gets a big name for 200 and Lesnar's win will potentially boosts interests of the MMA fanbase (esp. who used to watch WWE once and not anymore) in the WWE.
> 
> Its a win-win situation for all Lesnar, WWE and UFC.... *unless Hunt pulls a big upset (which is highly unlikely)*.


It wouldn't be an upset at all. Hunt should and will be slightly favored in this fight.

EDIT: Indeed, he opened as the favorite:

Hunt -205
Lesnar +165

http://www.5dimes.eu/livelines/livelines.aspx

Although this will fluctuate a lot between now and then.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Flumpnugget said:


> Oh please fuck off you negative Nancy's, how can you not like Brock Lesnar? You probably laughed at CM punk too didn't ya?


I am looking forward to seeing Gall destroy Punk. Lesnar I'm indifferent to if he wins good if he loses no sweat off my back.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

There's every chance Hunt KOs Brock. 

Going to be interesting how WWE handle Brock if he loses.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

WWE-Brock-Lesnar-WrestleMania-2015-660x330-500x250
This past weekend it was not only announced that Brock Lesnar would return to the UFC and fight at UFC 200, but that he would also be participating in the WWE?s annual SummerSlam event on August 21st in Brooklyn, New York at the Barclays Center.

The state of New York does oversee professional wrestling and in speaking with a member of the New York State Athletic Commission, Lesnar will have to be cleared by the commission in order to work SummerSlam after his UFC 200 bout.

Laz Benitez of the New York State Athletic Commission provided the following statement to The LAW regarding the procedures that Lesnar will have to go through for clearance at SummerSlam:

From : http://fightnetwork.com/news/656034...to-be-cleared-by-nysac-before-wwe-summerslam/


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Hunt beating Lesnar is not a upset. They both have a chance at winning, Hunt with is vicious knockout power and Lesnar with his wrestling and ground and pound. If Lesnar can get Hunt to the ground its over for Hunt.

EDIT: But I can also see Lesnar going for the takedown and Mark catching him.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Hypothetically, if Brock Lesnar is knocked out cold or goes through a 15 minute war....*

He will be medically suspended by the athletic commission and will not be able to do anything physical and usually the suspension lasts for a few months....

though im sure the suspension wont matter since its WWE and i guess that only applies to mma training/competition? (not 100% sure on this tho), but what if Brock is bruised and battered after the 3 rounds... recovery after some MMA wars takes weeks depending on what happened in the fight

how will he be able to perform physically at SummerSlam if hes recovering from the fight? they're really taking a big risk here


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Hypothetically, if Brock Lesnar is knocked out cold or goes through a 15 minute war....*

If Lesnar gets any sort of concussion past a minor one, there could be legit worry that we would not be medically cleared for Summerslam


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Why would he be medically suspended? Being knocked out cold doesn't mean you have a concussion, you were just knocked out.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Hypothetically, if Brock Lesnar is knocked out cold or goes through a 15 minute war....*



A-C-P said:


> If Lesnar gets any sort of concussion past a minor one, there could be legit worry that we would not be medically cleared for Summerslam


yea thats what im thinking

thats why its a huge risk since theyre already announcing Brock for SummerSlam


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Hypothetically, if Brock Lesnar is knocked out cold or goes through a 15 minute war....*



MM10 said:


> Why would he be medically suspended? Being knocked out cold doesn't mean you have a concussion, you were just knocked out.


Fighters are suspended after being knocked out to prevent brain damage.

They're given a no-contact rule for like 30-90 days depending on the KO and during which time they have to take scans/tests to make sure everything is ok before theyre allowed to train again. its like a recovery period, they give the brain rest

they are very strict when it comes to safety, far more strict than boxing


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Hypothetically, if Brock Lesnar is knocked out cold or goes through a 15 minute war....*

If he has a bad fight then yeah, they are going to have problems. They are banking on a lot if they're planning to use Brock for Summerslam. If Hunt can pull it off then it's going to be a disaster for them.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Hypothetically, if Brock Lesnar is knocked out cold or goes through a 15 minute war....*

The fix is in baby. Brock ain't losing. Especially w/ WWE announcing his return.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Heyman's interviewing Brock tonight at 7 PM on Heyman Hustle. Probably do more viewers than RAW.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Happy for Brock that he's going to have that one last fight, as competitive as he I'm really not shocked he's having another one and more just surprised about the timing.

Intrigued by how's it all worked and if WWE will get anything from it, you'd assume they would be but they seem willing to just do whatever Brock wants.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> Brock ain't as bad as the UFC and WWE hype machine make him out to be. If he beats a top 5 UFC heavyweight I'll eat my shoes.


I'm not gonna repost the pictures, but Overeem was roided to the gills. So much so that his urine sample showed that he was 20 times the average man! The accepted limit before an investigation happens is 6. Think about that.

The Mir fight was a one sided mugging until a controversial ref call lead to a stand up. Also that was Brock's second fight against a top 10 guy in Mir.

The only example you had that holds water is the Cain fight. Brock came in quick and got caught. Happens to the best of them.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Mark Hunt is excited and ready to party.










Good for him. As a veteran of the sport, it's good to see him getting a high profile fight. I believe this was announced to be the co-main event.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I believe this was announced to be the co-main event.


If that's true then it's a little fucked up as they're 3 title fights that night, 2 of which would be lower on the card. But Brock's one of my favorites so LOOOOOL!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DX-Superkick said:


> I'm not gonna repost the pictures, but Overeem was roided to the gills. So much so that his urine sample showed that he was 20 times the average man! The accepted limit before an investigation happens is 6. Think about that.
> 
> The Mir fight was a one sided mugging until a controversial ref call lead to a stand up. Also that was Brock's second fight against a top 10 guy in Mir.
> 
> The only example you had that holds water is the Cain fight. Brock came in quick and got caught. Happens to the best of them.


Lesnar going back into the Octagon 6 months after his second surgery and having 12 foot of his colon removed was pretty insane too tbh. Not saying he would have won if he was healthy, I don't know, but it had to be a hindrance to add to things. Plus Cain was the best in the world at that time with more experience, so no shame in losing, and Overeem, no one really knows because of what has transpired since, coupled with Lesnar's illness.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brock said:


> Lesnar going back into the Octagon 6 months after his second surgery and having 12 foot of his colon removed was pretty insane too tbh. Not saying he would have won if he was healthy, I don't know, but it had to be a hindrance to add to things. Plus Cain was the best in the world at that time with more experience, so no shame in losing, and Overeem, no one really knows because of what has transpired since, coupled with Lesnar's illness.


I legit forgot about the surgery. And I call myself a fan. And he caught diverticulitis twice right?

Even Kurt Angle, on MMA Uncensored, said after the surgery that Brock wasn't the same animal. He lost a lot of power, speed and explosiveness as a result of being at death's door.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DX-Superkick said:


> I legit forgot about the surgery. And I call myself a fan. And he caught diverticulitis twice right?
> 
> Even Kurt Angle, on MMA Uncensored, said after the surgery that Brock wasn't the same animal. He lost a lot of power, speed and explosiveness as a result of being at death's door.


I'm sure when it really took hold of him and he went to see a doctor, they told him that he's had the disease for a few years prior and it suddenly exploded and came to the surface so to speak one day. He had one surgery but I think they botched it and he sued them tbh. It then manifested itself again and he went to a different surgeon and that's when they removed 12 foot of his colon.

I know someone who had the disease and it's very nasty to say the least, life threatening.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

"i'm a busy beaver"

-Brock lesnar


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock going on about all those zeros in his pay check but wouldnt say the exact amount. I bet hes rolling in cash at his farm


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



deanambroselover said:


> Brock going on about all those zeros in his pay check but wouldnt say the exact amount. I bet hes rolling in cash at his farm


The cash is rolling in borck lesnar


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I'm not much surprised that Brock is going to fight again in UFC but I'm surprised that the UFC and the WWE actually agreed on something together.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

This guy Brock is fighting is no joke, he breaks bones in peoples faces.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DX-Superkick said:


> I'm not gonna repost the pictures, but Overeem was roided to the gills. So much so that his urine sample showed that he was 20 times the average man! The accepted limit before an investigation happens is 6. Think about that.
> 
> The Mir fight was a one sided mugging until a controversial ref call lead to a stand up. Also that was Brock's second fight against a top 10 guy in Mir.
> 
> The only example you had that holds water is the Cain fight. Brock came in quick and got caught. Happens to the best of them.


It wasn't just that Overeem beat Lesnar, it was that Lesnar looked like a child, spinning around, gasping for breath, swinging wildly like the noobs I see at the boxing gym, all that stuff. It was embarrassing man. Plus Reems been roided long before the Lesnar fight and still got beat by guys. It's not like he was some unstoppable monster, far from it.

Lesnar's top heavyweight opponents: Coutoure, Mir, Reem, Val
He is 2-3 against them. 

If you think that's something to applaud than we obviously have very different standards lol


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Truthbetold said:


> This guy Brock is fighting is no joke, he breaks bones in peoples faces.


what's the highest ranked, prime or close to prime opponent he has ever beaten?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock will take down Mark before he even gets the chance to punch


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Its going to be legit hilarious watching Bork get KOed..wont have any BS medical excuses this time either


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

BROCK VS. HUNTO HOLY SHIT. 5 Years out of the game and not only does Brock deicide he wants to fight again, but he's fighting the Samoan Superman with a Granite chin and right hand made of Stone. Balls of steel WF, balls of steel. If Brock can take him down I have no doubt he can ground and pound him for a TKO. BUT If Brock eats a Hunto right hand he's going to sleep. UFC 200 is going to rule.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Then....why are you here?


Because its a wrestling forum 

And this topic is concerning two companies UFC and WWE. 

Try ... again next time... when you have something... clever to .... say.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*










Chris Tuchsherer. MMA Heavyweight who was one of Brock's main training partners when he first started MMA. He fought Hunt in his last fight and got flattened. So maybe Lesnar can give him a ring for some advice.










Hopefully Brock has more luck.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

he's fighting 42 year old. hhaha1 well done ufc!


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The_Jiz said:


> Because its a wrestling forum
> 
> And this topic is concerning two companies UFC and WWE.
> 
> Try ... again next time... when you have something... clever to .... say.


go away smelly pants , let the grown ups talks.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



The5star_Kid said:


> what's the highest ranked, prime or close to prime opponent he has ever beaten?


 Never in my life followed K1 but MMA wise: albeit Hunt is a really large in girth certainly natural HW and Cro Crop while in ridiculous (compliment) shape was a small HW who actually his camp and I think Cro Crop himself felt a more natural LHW: it is no small feat that Hunt stood basically the entire time (one Cro Crop takedown) with prime Cro Crop and under Pride's scoring won the fight and at times in the first had Cro Crop much more cautious than usual. 

Outside of this: the only guy to turn out Roy Nelson's lights (albeit Roy Nelson is an "upper mid carder" but still his chin is quite solid), and while abit cheap due to weight differences: he also holds a win over imo. slightly out of prime, debatable still in the end of his prime Wandy.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Brock said:


> Chris Tuchsherer. MMA Heavyweight who was Brock's main training partners when he first started MMA. He fought Hunt in his last fight and got flattened. So maybe Lesnar can give him a ring for some advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brock needs to fight smart (which I have no doubt he will) under no circumstances can he bull rush Hunto, otherwise he will be going to sleep. He needs to fight on the outside and wait for his shot and score the take down and GNP Hunt. Because imo that's his only shot. God this fight is going to be epic.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> It wasn't just that *Overeem beat Lesnar,* it was that Lesnar looked like a child, *spinning around*, gasping for breath, swinging wildly like the noobs I see at the boxing gym, all that stuff. It was embarrassing man. Plus Reems been roided long before the Lesnar fight and still got beat by guys. It's not like he was some unstoppable monster, far from it.
> 
> Lesnar's top heavyweight opponents: *Coutoure*, Mir, Reem, *Val*
> He is 2-3 against them.
> ...


Think you're getting your fights mixed up there, MMA expert. The 'spinning around' was the Velasquez fight.

Also how the hell can you consider yourself an MMA fan when you can't spell Couture's name and call Cain 'Val' :lmao

Please stop trolling.

The fact you completely ignore Shane Carwin as well is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



BuffbeenStuffed said:


> I think that Mark Hunt is a good option. I am a fan of his dating back to his kickboxing days and would say that Hunt is one of the more feel good stories of recent mma history. I loved his fights with big-foot silva and roy nelson. The man also came close to beating werdum for the interim ufc world heavyweight title.
> 
> I reckon...the gameplan for brock is very simple , shoot for the double and hold on for dear life. If not and I am stating the obvious Hunt will tko Brock lesnar.
> 
> ...


Great breakdown.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Brock said:


> I'm sure when it really took hold of him and he went to see a doctor, they told him that he's had the disease for a few years prior and it suddenly exploded and came to the surface so to speak one day. He had one surgery but I think they botched it and he sued them tbh. It then manifested itself again and he went to a different surgeon and that's when they removed 12 foot of his colon.
> 
> I know someone who had the disease and it's very nasty to say the least, life threatening.


My Aunt had diverticulitis it was brutal.

I have no idea why Brock would fight again after that surgery, dude is insane.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Last Marauder said:


> Give everything to a man who doesn't give a shit about the business, brehs :lmao
> 
> Vince is simp getting hustled by Brock big time. Smh all this money shelled out for what? Dude doesn't draw big on TV(well, no one does really but still, for the money he gets paid).
> 
> Shout out to Brock though. Collect a fat check, barely show up and win all the time (Y)


PPV Buyrates says otherwise breh.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I can't really take this seriously at all. WWE is putting everything into a fight with a random outcome? Takers streak, Brocks dominate rampage of destroying the whole roster, suplex city, being WWEs greatest monster, years of supreme dominate booking. If Lesnar loses both he and WWE are fucked. I just don't see any legitimacy in this whatsoever. Fucking NONE at all. UFC will be just as fake as WWE when it comes to who wins and who loses.

I won't believe otherwise unless Brock actually loses this.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The5star_Kid said:


> It wasn't just that Overeem beat Lesnar, it was that Lesnar looked like a child, spinning around, gasping for breath, swinging wildly like the noobs I see at the boxing gym, all that stuff. It was embarrassing man. Plus Reems been roided long before the Lesnar fight and still got beat by guys. It's not like he was some unstoppable monster, far from it.
> 
> Lesnar's top heavyweight opponents: Coutoure, Mir, Reem, Val
> He is 2-3 against them.
> ...


It was Cain who had Brock spinning around.



















Overeem just knee & kicked him in his surgically repaired stomach and it was over.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Oh shit! :heyman6

I hope Brock doesn't get knockout by Hunt's one hit walk off.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



KPnDC said:


> PPV Buyrates says otherwise breh.


You mean where he was on the most popular ppvs that tend to sell well on name alone and the one ppv he headlined with TAKER ??? 

Dude doesn't pop ratings and he doesn't have merch flying off the shelves like crazy. For a draw, he doesn't make a big difference in most places :lol 

Vince can afford to keep him off TV because Brock ain't a difference maker where he comes in and the ratings and viewership go ape shit.


----------



## KPnDC (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Last Marauder said:


> You mean where he was on the most popular ppvs that tend to sell well on name alone and the one ppv he headlined with TAKER ???
> 
> *Dude doesn't pop ratings and he doesn't have merch flying off the shelves like crazy.* For a draw, he doesn't make a big difference in most places :lol
> 
> Vince can afford to keep him off TV because Brock ain't a difference maker where he comes in and the ratings and viewership go ape shit.


Stop it. This is the guy that has a specialty t-shirt for every city he appears and most of the time it sells out. Just stop.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If Brock wins, I don't think he's coming back to WWE.


This is a one time match. He still has a few years left on his wwe contract. Although I don't see him fighting too much more this year for wwe


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Last Marauder said:


> You mean where he was on the most popular ppvs that tend to sell well on name alone and the one ppv he headlined with TAKER ???
> 
> Dude doesn't pop ratings and he doesn't have merch flying off the shelves like crazy. For a draw, he doesn't make a big difference in most places :lol
> 
> Vince can afford to keep him off TV because Brock ain't a difference maker where he comes in and the ratings and viewership go ape shit.


Act like you know what's up and assume that Vince randomly pay's Brock more than anyone else per appearance brehs.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

So Brock well face Kiwi Mark Hunt. Hunts is going to get killed lol, sorry Hunts tough. But Brock is going to eat him. As a Kiwi Hunt STruggles to win the big matches. I don't see him beating Brock


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Truthbetold said:


> Act like you know what's going on and just assume that Vince randomly pay's Brock more than anyone else per appearance brehs.


:lol And? Giving Brock a ridiculous contract prior to Mania 31 doesn't change what Brock ain't doing now. Vince gave what he thought Brock was valued at that time. He panicked before Mania and threw money at Brock to make him stay because Brock goes wherever the big money is at. Brock was riding great momentum at that time. 

Brock is gonna be a much bigger draw to UFC than Brock has been to WWE lately in my opinion. 

It's not like Brock doesn't have the ability to draw, but I think his suplex city, barely show up booking doesn't capitalize on what he could do. Then again, Taker vs Brock was drawing viewership and ratings on Raw that Seth was accomplishing on his own without that big feud. Even against an icon like Taker, he couldn't spike ratings worth noting :shrug

He feuded with Dean and we didn't see some miracle viewership and ratings rise with him on TV either.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock not a draw :lmao he is on two of the biggest PPV buys in ufc history..


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Last Marauder said:


> :lol And? Giving Brock a ridiculous contract prior to Mania 31 doesn't change what Brock ain't doing now. Vince gave what he thought Brock was valued at that time. He panicked before Mania and threw money at Brock to make him stay because Brock goes wherever the big money is at. Brock was riding great momentum at that time.
> 
> Brock is gonna be a much bigger draw to UFC than Brock has been to WWE lately in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Vince made a huge mistake to sideline Brock for a year to put the belt on a guy that gets booed everynight. 

Brock vs Dean was a joke at WM33 because all Ambrose offense looks fake.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> While I agree that Overeem gets overrated by a lot of MMA fans, he's still a bad match up for Brock. He's incredibly athletic and has elite striking. There were elements in their last fight that had absolutely nothing to do with Brock's diverticulitis. Overeem was controlling that fight before he ever went for that kick to the gut. Brock's stand up was always garbage, and I don't really expect that to change.


Except that Brock was basically halfway-out-the-UFC/MMA-door by then along with him worrying about his health(and still recovering). Add the fact that he was extremely vulnerable in that surgically-operated-on area(where Reem kicked him), and it was the perfect storm for getting beaten.

PLUS, I'm sorry but I still can't get over the FACT that Reem was ON STEROIDS when he fought Brock. It was basically a massive mismatch, considering everything. 

A PED-less Reem against a 1000% healthy Brock would be more of an even playing field now and only THEN will we see if this Elite-Level Striking puts Brock down(I doubt it will turn out that way). Reem loves to use his kicks; Brock dislikes getting PUNCHED in the face. I think Brock can deal with Kicks. 




> Miocic is a very good wrestler and a very good technical boxer. He would use his wrestling in reverse - i.e. he would stuff Brock's takedown attempts and force Brock to stand up, where Miocic would have a significant advantage.


How do you know that? Stipe has never faced someone quite like Brock before. People underestimate just how strong Brock is. 



> Werdum is probably the only guy in the division who could deal with Brock's top control on the ground. You can't just dismiss a black belt and world jiu jitsu champion who happens to also to have top 3 jiu jitsu in all of UFC and easily the best in the division. Although he would likely use a different gameplan than usual.


yeah and that gameplan isn't to intentionally provoke Brock Lesnar and literally inviting him into your guard. Plus, again, you underestimate Brock's strength and I wouldn't be shocked that Werdum would be unable to much of ANYTHING submission-wise with Lesnar all over him. Plus, Brock is smart in that he can grab an arm(and NEVER LET GO OF IT). I'm not dismissing Werdum so much as I'm saying not to assume Werdum has the advantage off his back against Brock....because he DOESN'T. Not by a looong shot. 



> Werdum's striking has gotten much better over the years and would be very capable of poking holes in Brock's deficient stand up. He would probably pick him apart on his feet like he did to Travis Browne.


I agree with this, at least. Brock's Stand-up game has always needed improvement. That's why every opponent's gameplan has to be to keep it standing.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



deanambroselover said:


> I think Brock is gonna want to return to UFC after this fight and Vince cant do shit


I think Brock has always wanted to return to the UFC but Vince kept adding ZERO's to Brock's contract so he remained.


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock going to get killed in his next fight against Hunt.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

^ I think this fight ends in either Brock getting KO'ed or Hunt getting taken down, and delivered to GnP CITY!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Mark Hunt speaks about the fight. Looks like he took the first shot in terms of trash talk.



> “I’ll knock his face off. I knock his mouth off and then his lips fly off.” he said.
> 
> Ever since Lesnar retired from MMA, he’s admitted he has an “itch” to get back in and finish his unfinished business.
> 
> ...


http://www.markhunt.tv/exclusive-mark-hunt-breaks-silence-fight-brock-lesnar-ufc200/


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Mark Hunt speaks about the fight. Looks like he took the first shot in terms of trash talk.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.markhunt.tv/exclusive-mark-hunt-breaks-silence-fight-brock-lesnar-ufc200/


Uhh...Mark? You're basically stating everything that was said about Brock prior to his coming to fight in the UFC way back when the belief was that fake-wrassler's being real fighters was a laughable concept.

Pretender?? He became UFC Heavyweight Champion, you dumb fuck. Something you never accomplished(though you came close) in your career.


hmm.....Does Mark Hunt even know that Brock is a former UFC Heavyweight Champion? Certainly doing a great job at acting ignorant there. Must be his attempt at Conor-Mcgregor'ism. :lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*


----------



## TheGrandmaster (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Continuum said:


> Never gonna happen. end of story!


You have to love when people make claims with such certainty that turn out to be utter bullshit.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hmm. Against Mark Hunt, boy oh boy.

Mark Hunt is obviously a bit past his prime, no denying it. But the guy has a powerful punch that should scare any man. I'm really hoping for WWE's sake that Lesnar actually wins this match, because if he doesn't boy oh boy.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Krokro said:


> Hmm. Against Mark Hunt, boy oh boy.
> 
> Mark Hunt is obviously a bit past his prime, no denying it. *But the guy has a powerful punch that should scare any man.* I'm really hoping for WWE's sake that Lesnar actually wins this match, because if he doesn't boy oh boy.


Shane Carwin says "Hi". 


Yeah you know....That Shane Carwin who was beating the holy hell out of Brock but FAILED to put him to sleep at any point. 

Hunt's power is no less devastating as Shane's except that Mark is not as quick nor as agile as Shane was. 

I think Brock takes Hunt down with ease and pounds his face into hamburger-helper.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Ooooffffffff Barrrrock seems destined to fight Samoans all year. :lmao

EDIT: I guess I shouldnt say 'year' since its more like two. :lmao Trying to reference Roman, Hunt and the rumored Rocky Mania match.


----------



## Evil_Mush (Jan 24, 2013)

As a New Zealander and a wrestling fan, thus bout both excites me and scares me - I'd prefer Hunt to win for the patriotic side of me, but I don't wanna see Lesnar KO'ed for what would be terrible for his WWE character. Something similar to the Bigfoot bloodbath would be best case scenario for me I think!!!!!


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Shane Carwin says "Hi".
> 
> 
> Yeah you know....That Shane Carwin who was beating the holy hell out of Brock but FAILED to put him to sleep at any point.
> ...


If I recall correctly, and please be gentle I'm not a huge UFC fan, I watch it but I don't "live and breathe it" you know? But that was Carwin's first time going past round 1, he had no idea what to do at all after his rally, Brock of course managed to hang on nicely, his corner even told him he (Brock Lesnar) won after round 1 because Carwin wasted all of his energy trying to put him away to no avail. The difference here is Mark Hunt KNOWS what to do. It's a bit different in my opinion where as Mark Hunt has the experience past round 1 and knows when to exert himself fully and when to let Brock get back up. 

Again, sorry if my information is a bit off/wrong.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Shane Carwin says "Hi".
> 
> 
> Yeah you know....That Shane Carwin who was beating the holy hell out of Brock but FAILED to put him to sleep at any point.
> ...


You sound like you're just being a blind fan. It's ok if you think Brock will win, as he definitely has a chance (although he is not my pick to win) but to say it will be easy is absurd.

Hunt has solid takedown defense. The only time his takedown defense is poor is when he also has to worry about his opponent putting hands on him (example: the Miocic fight.) Brock won't pose a threat in that regard because of his subpar striking. Hunt can very easily be in takedown defense mode all fight long, while still being able to rock Brock because his stand up defense is trash. Brock could very well end up KO'd while he shoots for a takedown.

I do agree that Brock has to take him down in order to win, but Hunt isn't some chump who will just stand there and allow that to happen.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Sorry Brock is going to Kill Hunt. As a kiwi I can say this lol. Hunt has a powerful Punch. But he seems to have issues with his Grappling. I expect Brock to KO Hunt, or probably Submission.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



ToddsAutographs said:


> Had no idea the forum had so many UFC analysts.


It doesn't.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

MARK HUNT: "I'LL KNOCK HIM BACK TO WWE"

Source: The Daily Telegraph

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...r/news-story/1f2af9e0a64091f5bef3cf0ab78cde00


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

^^^^


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



njcam said:


> MARK HUNT: "I'LL KNOCK HIM BACK TO WWE"
> 
> Source: The Daily Telegraph
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...r/news-story/1f2af9e0a64091f5bef3cf0ab78cde00





> “*I’ll knock his face off. I knock his mouth off and then his lips fly off.” *he said.
> 
> Ever since Lesnar retired from MMA, he’s admitted he has an “itch” to get back in and finish his unfinished business.
> 
> ...


http://www.markhunt.tv/exclusive-mark-hunt-breaks-silence-fight-brock-lesnar-ufc200/


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Truthbetold said:


> http://www.markhunt.tv/exclusive-mark-hunt-breaks-silence-fight-brock-lesnar-ufc200/


bahahahhahah. He's got a full wrestling gimmick.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

A seemingly minor point that could become bigger and is interesting to note here: In Carwin/roided Reem Brock faced some giants that liked to muscle up: but given Brock never faced a Roy Nelson and narrowly missed a Tim Sylvia: Mark Hunt really knows how to use his girth to his advantage and Brock never faced that. An interesting contrast here when no doubt if clinched you'd think Brock would try his hardest to sweep or trip Hunt to an open guard and it'd be an odd move to boxing clinch Brock with Brock's freakish strength: but Hunt has shown when guys won't stand in the pocket and trade which Brock would be foolish to do he will use his girth/build to position a guy and then come out of that boxing clinch with a power knee or punch to open up more. Given Brock doesn't have a boxing background: we may see this situation more than once.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Hunt has no choice but to win with all of that shit talk.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Guess its a win-win for both the parties involved with Lesnar's crossover appeal, and as a fan too, this is great.

And he said he first talked to Dana almost three months ago, so that explains why the match with Dean wasn't as no holds barred. Doesn't make sense risking yourself with any injury going into training camp and all that.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Did someone tell Hunt he's facing CM Punk or is he just confused? Talk all the shit you want, but calling a former UFC Heavyweight Champion "not a real fighter" just makes you look like a dumbass. Don't hate just because, unlike Mark, Brock actually got the job done when he got his shot at the title.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Even Flow said:


>


(Y)

Excellent interview again. You can just tell how much Lesnar wants this, regardless of how much money he's making, I'm pretty sure that is just a bonus (albeit a big fucking bonus lol).


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

By the way, I also love how people shit on Brock for using a serious illness as an excuse for poor performances, but when Cain Velasquez looks fucking useless in a fight, high altitude is a perfectly legitimate excuse.
:Rollins


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock Lesnar is a god damn legend.....does what he wants, when he wants and however he wants. The guy is pure gold and brutally honest in his interviews.

I am not into MMA but I will definitely tune into his match and hope that he wins.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Lebyonics said:


> Brock Lesnar is a god damn legend.....does what he wants, when he wants and however he wants. *The guy is pure gold and brutally honest in his interviews.
> *



That honesty is one of the things I love about the guy. I was laughing pretty hard at a couple of guys suggesting he should get fired for burying pro wrestling on SportsCenter. That's how he has always talked about the business. He told Stone Cold on the freaking WWE Network that he was never a fan, that it's nothing more than a job and a paycheck to him. No bullshit pandering, just straight talk. I have personally never understood why so many fans care if a performer loves the business and wanted to be a pro wrestler since they were 5 years old. Who gives a shit? The only thing that matters is if you can entertain people.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock Lesnar is the biggest thing going on in WWE right now. He truely is a GOAT and even Vince bows down before him. Brock will destroy that fat Samoan Marky Mark and then he will take the title of Boreman Lames :trips5


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Shane Carwin says "Hi".
> 
> 
> Yeah you know....That Shane Carwin who was beating the holy hell out of Brock but FAILED to put him to sleep at any point.
> ...


If Carwin stamina wasn't so poor he would have stopped Lesnar in the second round.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

*Personally,

I'd prefer Lesnar have had stayed in the UFC for the past 5 years than to come back to the WWE, & it was unfortunate the disease held him back them years; Brock Lesnar had some really good moments but WWE just drove it into the ground & 80% of what he did, that I can remember is just stand in the ring next to Paul Herman every 6 weeks or so. 

Or even make special appearances every WM or something whilst he continued his UFC career*


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Brock Lesnar must be medically cleared to compete at SummerSlam (SOURCE)*

He needs to be medically cleared, in case he is knocked out cold, is beat up badly, or goes through a 15 minute war.

So he may not be at SummerSlam. I really wonder why WWE is risking this. Brock better win the fight. A lot depends on it.


http://ewrestlingnews.com/news/broc...ollowing-ufc-200-if-he-competes-at-summerslam



> Following the UFC 200 pay-per-view event, Brock Lesnar will have to be medically cleared by the New York State Athletic Commission before he's able to appear at the WWE SummerSlam pay-per-view event. The NYSAC’s Laz Benitez issued a statement to Live Audio Wrestling confirming that Lesnar will need to be cleared after he faces Mark Hunt. The SummerSlam pay-per-view takes place in Brooklyn, New York.
> 
> 
> The statement says, *“Potential participation by Mr. Lesnar in an August WWE event would depend on his medical fitness and physical condition at the time of the professional wrestling show. No person is allowed to participate in a professional wrestling exhibition in New York State until he or she is cleared as medically fit to do so by a New York State licensed physician.”*


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I love how people are acting like Brock was in this great UFC heavyweight division. The guy he beat was an old blown up light heavyweight for the title. The division is 20 times better now. You actually have nature heavyweights.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar must be medically cleared to compete at SummerSlam (SOURCE)*

Trust the bitch, Lesnar is gonna wlk in KO Hunt in under 30 seconds. Then walk in squash Roman. #TheBeastIncarnate #The1in21


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar must be medically cleared to compete at SummerSlam (SOURCE)*

He's gonna be just fine, I'm sure he'll be back for Summerslam.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock well still beat Hunt though.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar must be medically cleared to compete at SummerSlam (SOURCE)*



3ku1 said:


> Trust the bitch, Lesnar is gonna wlk in KO Hunt in under 30 seconds. Then walk in squash Roman. #TheBeastIncarnate #The1in21


You should never write off guys like Hunt. As his fan since his K-1 days, trust me.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock does the hell he likes and hes cashing in


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



sesshomaru said:


> bahahahhahah. He's got a full wrestling gimmick.


Trash talking is becoming more of a regular occurrence in the UFC. Chael Sonnen was arguably the best at it. Now it's guys like McGregor and Bisping. These guys are actually better mic workers than anyone in WWE.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Tiger Driver '91 said:


> Hunt has no choice but to win with all of that shit talk.


He's trying to hype a fight. I doubt he actually dislikes Brock. You'll often see guys talking trash to eachother before a fight and then hug it out afterwards.

This shit is pretty funny though:



> “I’m going to punch Brock Lesnar all the way back to the WWE,’’ Hunt cackled. “Throw him from the Octagon while yelling ‘get and stay out’.
> 
> “I mean, as an athlete, shucks, he might be the biggest name there is. The guy is huge.
> 
> “But I’m going to punch him in the face, knock him out ... and then I’m taking my kids to Disneyland.”


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock Lesnar's 'Worth' in WWE will go down significantly when he gets knocked out by Mark Hunt.

Vince McMahon will be able to get a Brock Lesnar appearance for nothing soon.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



WrestlingOracle said:


> Never in my life followed K1 but MMA wise: albeit Hunt is a really large in girth certainly natural HW and Cro Crop while in ridiculous (compliment) shape was a small HW who actually his camp and I think Cro Crop himself felt a more natural LHW: it is no small feat that Hunt stood basically the entire time (one Cro Crop takedown) with prime Cro Crop and under Pride's scoring won the fight and at times in the first had Cro Crop much more cautious than usual.
> 
> Outside of this: the only guy to turn out Roy Nelson's lights (albeit Roy Nelson is an "upper mid carder" but still his chin is quite solid), and while abit cheap due to weight differences: he also holds a win over imo. slightly out of prime, debatable still in the end of his prime Wandy.


But that was a while back right? I don't watch much of Pride but that before Hunts big UFC contract. Hunt hasn't had much quality in YEARS.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Mr. Socko said:


> Think you're getting your fights mixed up there, MMA expert. The 'spinning around' was the Velasquez fight.
> 
> Also how the hell can you consider yourself an MMA fan when you can't spell Couture's name and call Cain 'Val' :lmao
> 
> ...


Really, you're going to go at my spelling of a name which hasn't been relevant since I was a teenager? Try again noob.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I´m guessing the match is fixed, and Hunt is getting paid to take a dive.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



yeahright2 said:


> I´m guessing the match is fixed, and Hunt is getting paid to take a dive.


Paid by who? The WWE?

The UFC would have no reason to do so. They wouldn't care about the outcome, since this is a one off for Lesnar.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Tiger Driver '91 said:


> Hunt has no choice but to win with all of that shit talk.


I still think UFC will book Lesnar to win it. Seems more logical for him to win his first fight back IMO... Still wondering if WWE will get something decent in return for allowing Lesnar to fight (other than the UFC promoting SummerSlam)...


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Uh oh, bad blood already brewing

Mark Hunt is already talking mad shit.



> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/6/7...ck-lesnar-this-realm-is-for-real-fighters-not
> 
> "I already said they better be testing him, but in the end it doesn’t even matter. It’s time for ‘punch face’, a game I have been playing for many years. I’ll knock his face off. I knock his mouth off and then his lips fly off."
> 
> ...



Brock responds by eating dog treats with a Mark Hunt chew toy on the ground:


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Paid by who? The WWE?
> 
> The UFC would have no reason to do so. They wouldn't care about the outcome, since this is a one off for Lesnar.


Actually both parties. WWE does not want to have Lesnar lose, and risk him being off Summerslam, so they would probably chip in, and UFC want to attract wrestling fans (heard UFC wasn´t doing that well financially), so the wrestler has to win, and get a Reigns treatment (looking strong).

Would be hilarious if it was revealed that both WWE AND UFC has paid Hunt, without either of them knowing that the other part did it too


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



yeahright2 said:


> Actually both parties. WWE does not want to have Lesnar lose, and risk him being off Summerslam, so they would probably chip in, and UFC want to attract wrestling fans (heard UFC wasn´t doing that well financially), so the wrestler has to win, and get a Reigns treatment (looking strong).
> 
> Would be hilarious if it was revealed that both WWE AND UFC has paid Hunt, without either of them knowing that the other part did it too


UFC is doing well financially. They've had good revenue growth in recent years. Last year they were only about $50 million off of WWE's revenue, but their profit was about 6 times greater than WWE's was, according to Meltzer. 

Again, the UFC would have no reason to do so. If Hunt wins, he will do so on a big stage with nearly 2 million people watching on PPV - which will only increase his appeal. 

If it ever gets revealed that WWE tried to fix a UFC fight, I'm sure they'd be in some serious legal trouble.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



El Taco said:


> I still think UFC will book Lesnar to win it. Seems more logical for him to win his first fight back IMO... Still wondering if WWE will get something decent in return for allowing Lesnar to fight (other than the UFC promoting SummerSlam)...


They're probably lobbying for Ronda Rousey or repaying the favor for allowing her at WM.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Tiger Driver '91 said:


> They're probably lobbying for Ronda Rousey or repaying the favor for allowing her at WM.


This is something I've thought about. It's definetly possible that WWE still owed UFC a favor for her WM31 appearance...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



El Taco said:


> I still think UFC will book Lesnar to win it.


Is that why they booked Lesnar (who hates getting punched in the face) against a guy with some of the best punching power in the division who wins most of his fights by ..... _punching guys in the face_?


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar must be medically cleared to compete at SummerSlam (SOURCE)*

Lesnar never loses clean, unless the bell ringer from Summerslam is at UFC 200 he will be sending Mark Hunt to Suplex City.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Mark Hunt already talking LOTS of smack about Brock & WWE...*

They are already at each others necks. Already excited for this



> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/6/7...ck-lesnar-this-realm-is-for-real-fighters-not
> 
> "I already said they better be testing him, but in the end it doesn’t even matter. It’s time for ‘punch face’, a game I have been playing for many years. I’ll knock his face off. I knock his mouth off and then his lips fly off."
> 
> ...



Brock responds by eating dog treats with a Mark Hunt chew toy on the ground, lol:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt already talking LOTS of smack about Brock & WWE...*

UFC fighter hyping up an upcoming fight. Unheard of!


----------



## RusevWHC (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt already talking LOTS of smack about Brock & WWE...*



AnalBleeding said:


> "Don’t confuse wrestling with real fighting. I’m going to give it to him"


I'm not an MMA expert, but if Lesnar wins, that would be a big spit in the face of the UFC fans.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Just after Hunt knocked out Mir recently, I was reading some interview on how he doesn't do trash talking.
http://www.foxsports.com.au/ufc/mar...k=4f91b9c2a91a6bfae280e4c342099577-1465318763



> Yeah it can be funny, but I don’t like trash talking. Some fighters use it the psych themselves into battle and I can see why some need to do that. It’s not me. I’m not like that.


Way to be a fucking hypocrite, Hunt.
He's so full of himself, all he's got going on for himself is a decent chin and knockout power, that's all there is to it. Lesnar need to outwrestle him and punish him on the ground. Don't even need to worry about being submitted by this fucker Hunt.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

The real deal. A real star and one of the few real champions left.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Just after Hunt knocked out Mir recently, I was reading some interview on how he doesn't do trash talking.
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/ufc/mar...k=4f91b9c2a91a6bfae280e4c342099577-1465318763
> 
> 
> ...


Take it easy there buddy. He's just hyping a fight. What's the worst thing he said? Calling him a pretender? Woooah, that's some serious shit talking.

Hunt is the favorite going into this fight and rightfully so. He's been fighting the best in the world while Brock has been shitting in the woods and play fighting senior citizens for the last five years. Brock's biggest weakness (getting punched in the face) is Hunt's specialty.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Fuck.

Vince is one of the smartest businessmen in the world.

He is going to risk Brock for two reasons:

1: Hype Brock even more than he already his. A legit fight, IMAGINE IF HE WINS, and fighting someone at Summerslam??? The momentum is HUGE.
2: Dana has just become Vince's personal BITCH. And Dana's favorite BITCH is Ronda fucking Rousey. If Dana's favorite bitch wants to appear in a WWE ring, Dana is going to have to bend the fuck over and take the corporate grapefruits up the ass.

This is a setup by Vince and Ronda. There is NO reason for Lesnar to go back to UFC. He had a chance, his UFC fight is paying him shit compared to what the WWE is paying him, etc. Lesnar is probably getting paid not only by the UFC but by the WWE to take this fight.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

*Brock vs Hunt is a nice fight, can't see it going the distance so could have a really good boost to Lesnar to have such an exciting fight (unless he's KO'd.)

Then WWE possibly getting Paige Van Zant in return to do something is AWESOME.*


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Would not be surprised at all if there were some strings pulled behind the scenes to make Lesnar look good for this appearance. Fights have been fixed in the past, and it would be damaging to Brocks aura in WWE if he was to lose. He's contracted to WWE, so it had to be approved by them and I cannot see them approving something like this if it had the chance to kill the aura of their beast.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Wrestling fans come up with the most amusing conspiracy theories.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Also, LOL at all the know it alls in the thread....Goes to show you the kids on these forums.

The UFC cannot throw/fix a fight. They are regulated under a professional sporting organization which is the Association of Boxing Commissions. They would be caught fixing a fight, the company would be banned directly from hosting events and no stadium would allow them to perform. The UFC with its problems would go bankrupt in a few hours.

On top of that, fixing is illegal in many states. Should the WWE be involved in fixing another sport, they too would receive a heavy legal dispute and would be bad press.

Basically, this is not fixed. This is the real deal.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Wrestling fans come up with the most amusing conspiracy theories.


I know right.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



aquarius said:


> Fuck.
> 
> Vince is one of the smartest businessmen in the world.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. This is a Rousey trade. Shame it came after her loss though.


----------



## Souper (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

This is a total Batman gambit by WWE. Everything has to go as planned for this to work well. I want Brock to win but I think Hunt has this one. He's been fighting and beating good talent in his latest UFC run.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



KC Armstrong said:


> Did someone tell Hunt he's facing CM Punk or is he just confused? Talk all the shit you want, but calling a former UFC Heavyweight Champion "not a real fighter" just makes you look like a dumbass. Don't hate just because, unlike Mark, Brock actually got the job done when he got his shot at the title.


THIS....A BILLION FUCKING TIMES!!



He's calling Brock a Pretender. 

Well if Brock is a pretender even after being a former UFC Heavyweight Champion. Even after defending that title successfully TWICE....



Well....just what does that make Mark who never won UFC gold ever? He should really shut his fatass up because his comments are making him look very stupid.

And all Brock has to say is what you and I just said : "I was UFC Heavyweight Champ and defended the title successfully twice. What Championships have you won, Mark?" BOOM! OWNED.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt already talking LOTS of smack about Brock & WWE...*



RusevWHC said:


> I'm not an MMA expert, but if Lesnar wins, that would be a big spit in the face of the UFC fans.


You do know that Brock had already won in the past, right?

You know....that whole "Becoming UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION" thing? 

So-called UFC fans have long since been drowned in Brock's spit. :lol





SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You sound like you're just being a blind fan. It's ok if you think Brock will win, as he definitely has a chance (although he is not my pick to win) but to say it will be easy is absurd.
> 
> Hunt has solid takedown defense. The only time his takedown defense is poor is when he also has to worry about his opponent putting hands on him (example: the Miocic fight.) Brock won't pose a threat in that regard because of his subpar striking. Hunt can very easily be in takedown defense mode all fight long, while still being able to rock Brock because his stand up defense is trash. Brock could very well end up KO'd while he shoots for a takedown.
> 
> *I do agree that Brock has to take him down in order to win, but Hunt isn't some chump who will just stand there and allow that to happen.*


Past opponents for Brock were taken down AT LEAST ONCE(even Cain) and that's all it will take here.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Trifektah said:


> Take it easy there buddy. He's just hyping a fight. What's the worst thing he said? Calling him a pretender? Woooah, that's some serious shit talking.
> 
> Hunt is the favorite going into this fight and rightfully so. He's been fighting the best in the world while Brock has been shitting in the woods and play fighting senior citizens for the last five years. Brock's biggest weakness (getting punched in the face) is Hunt's specialty.


Brock's biggest weakness getting punched in the face? Watch his fight versus Shane Carwin and see for yourself. He has a decent chin as well. 

This fight is gonna be pretty good, but I think Lesnar will win. Lesnar is coming rusty into the fight and Hunt is looking good at the moment, but Brock Lesnar will probably keep the fight in the ground and will outmatch Hunt with his ground game.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt already talking LOTS of smack about Brock & WWE...*



glenwo2 said:


> You do know that Brock had already won in the past, right?
> 
> You know....that whole "Becoming UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION" thing?
> 
> ...


He never took Overeem down. If Carwin hadn't gassed himself early and if he was smarter with his striking, he would have put Brock away before he had the opportunity to take him down. Carwin fucked him up, and Hunt hits harder than him. If Hunt touches his chin, it's over. He'll have an opportunity to do so when Brock tries to get in to close range to shoot.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Mark Hunt already talking LOTS of smack about Brock & WWE...*



RusevWHC said:


> I'm not an MMA expert, but if Lesnar wins, that would be a big spit in the face of the UFC fans.


Is it really though?


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I spoke earlier, but I do like this fight.

I haven't watched wrestling in over 10 years but I've seen Brock wrestle live. I was watching through the early 90's up to Lesnar. 

I'm a fan of Lesnar, and I love Hunt. Cannot wait for this one. Fuck who is gonna win, lets just enjoy the fucker. The rest of the card is absolute solid as well. Can't wait.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Crimson Mask said:


> You are absolutely right. This is a Rousey trade. Shame it came after her loss though.


She is still one of the best records in MMA.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Wrestling fans come up with the most amusing conspiracy theories.


I was just listening to a dumbass wrestling podcast (which shall remain nameless) and they were talking about how UFC is obviously fixed.

I mean, sure, makes sense, right? I guess that's why Conor lost, Ronda got murdered, etc. Shit, even the up and coming new stars they are trying to build have lost recently (Paige, Northcutt). Fucking UFC, always doing what's best for business.

:vince$


By the way, I have no problem with Hunt, but why in the blue hell does he start talking NOW? The one time in his career he's in a fight that sells itself, the one time he can just sit back and relax... weird...


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



KC Armstrong said:


> I was just listening to a dumbass wrestling podcast (which shall remain nameless) and they were talking about how UFC is obviously fixed.
> 
> I mean, sure, makes sense, right? I guess that's why Conor lost, Ronda got murdered, etc. Shit, even the up and coming new stars they are trying to build have lost recently (Paige, Northcutt). Fucking UFC, always doing what's best for business.
> 
> ...


There are quite a few muppets in this thread saying they are gonna fix the fight for Lesnar to win, lol..

And it's probably the clown Dana wanting him to chat shit.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



> And it's probably the clown Dana wanting him to chat shit.


I usually don't miss many opportunities to shit on Dana, mostly for being a huge asshole, but I don't think he's telling Hunt what to do. Dana knows that Brock's return is what sells PPVs. Hunt opening his mouth is completely irrelevant.


----------



## Forst mak (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock Lesnar is the worst thing to happen to WWE in the last 10 years and its sad this company doesn't even realize it. Brock Lesnar absolutely undermines everything that is pro-wrestling, even his inring work and style is an essential mockery of this industry. And yet these fools keep promoting him as the top dog. Nothing sadder than a sucker who is repeatedly abused, mocked and taken advantage of. WWE is just pitiful. Keep sucking that beast-incarnate-cock while you undermine your entire roster. Fucking morons.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



> Brock Lesnar is the worst thing to happen to WWE in the last 10 years and its sad this company doesn't even realize it. Brock Lesnar absolutely undermines everything that is pro-wrestling, even his inring work and style is an essential mockery of this industry.



I don't think Brock should start doing moonsaults off the barricade, I think everybody else should try to make their matches look more realistic. How about that?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-lesnar-receives-usada-exemption-for-ufc-200/

*Brock Lesnar Receives USADA Exemption For UFC 200*



> Former WWE, NCAA, UFC and IWGP Champion Brock Lesnar has received a USADA exemption to compete at next month's UFC 200 event, according to Sherdog. Traditionally competitors must provide written notice of their intent or desire to come out of retirement four months ahead of time, as well as making themselves available for random testing.
> 
> You can see the UFC's statement on the exemption below.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Is that why they booked Lesnar (who hates getting punched in the face) against a guy with some of the best punching power in the division who wins most of his fights by ..... _punching guys in the face_?


Probably. Would definetly make it seem more compelling for viewers when they _still book Lesnar to win_ it. I guess we'll find out in a month. Not sure of too many people that don't _hate getting punched in the face_ though. Hoping it's a good fight either way...


----------



## Wrestling Shorts (May 29, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

If Brock knew what's good for him, he'd stay out of my way. 
One more word out of him and I'll take serious measures. 
And by that I mean that someones going to get injured!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

So Brock doesn't have to give 4 months written notice for the anti doping policy :brock4


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



El Taco said:


> Probably. Would definetly make it seem more compelling for viewers when they _still book Lesnar to win_ it. I guess we'll find out in a month. Not sure of too many people that don't _hate getting punched in the face_ though. Hoping it's a good fight either way...


Sure, most people don't like getting hit in the face, but Brock reacts unlike most professional fighters. He turns into an absolute bitch when he gets punched in the face. If Hunt lays hands on his chin, he's done.


----------



## KevinOwensKO (Sep 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Lesnar will take him down the first round and keep him there. Also, he defeated Carwin years ago who was a very similar opponent.


----------



## burrellboy (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

can you imagine if Mark punches Lesnar and actually just "Walks Away" Lesnar would be finished.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Will Brock use his WWE entrance music for UFC 200?*

I personally think that he should come out to his WWE music.

They had him come out to Enter Sandman and then Nickel Size Hail when he was first in UFC, none of which were good matches for Brock. His WWE entrance music is up there as one of the GOAT entrance themes and if you think about it, it really is the only entrance music he should ever have or will ever need for anything in his entire life. Everything about it symbolizes everything that Brock is, and him having walkout music that is something other than his WWE music should be considered a crime. It could also easily score a Japanese monster movie or a gruesome slasher flick simply because of how loud and unrelenting it is. When that guitar blares on the loudspeakers, everybody in that arena that specific night and those watching know that destruction isn’t just imminent, it’s guaranteed, and if someone has the misfortune of being there in that ring at the time, only one thing should come to their mind, and that is "Here Comes The Pain".


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Will Brock use his WWE entrance music for UFC 200?*

I doubt


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Will Brock use his WWE entrance music for UFC 200?*

I really hope so.


----------



## Loopee (Oct 12, 2009)

*Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Lmao. 

He'll use Metallica like he always used to.

If you think the UFC are gonna treat this as pro wrestler coming into the UFC, you're wrong. Everyone knows he's in the WWE, but believe they'll steer clear. He has history in the UFC. You won't see anything except maybe a mention that he has accomplished shit in the pro wrestling world..and that's it.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TD Stinger said:


> Um, how does that work if he signed a multi year deal just last year? Unless Vince approved it which I know he wouldn’t.


How the F**K would you know vince won't approve it? Since UFC is promoting summerslam.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



KevinOwensKO said:


> Lesnar will take him down the first round and keep him there. Also, he defeated Carwin years ago who was a very similar opponent.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Will Brock use his WWE entrance music for UFC 200?*



American_Nightmare said:


> I personally think that he should.
> 
> They had him come out to Enter Sandman and then Nickel Size Hail when he was first in UFC, none of which were good matches for Brock. His WWE entrance music is up there as one of the GOAT entrance themes and if you think about it, it really is the only entrance music he should ever have or will ever need for anything in his entire life. Everything about it symbolizes everything that Brock is, and him having walkout music that is something other than his WWE music should be considered a crime. It could also easily score a Japanese monster movie or a gruesome slasher flick simply because of how loud and unrelenting it is. When that guitar blares on the loudspeakers, everybody in that arena that specific night and those watching know that destruction isn’t just imminent, it’s guaranteed, and if someone has the misfortune of being there in that ring at the time, only one thing should come to their mind, and that is "Here Comes The Pain".


Metallica has plenty of songs for Brock to come out to.


----------



## WWF/E (Mar 5, 2011)

The amount of jackassery dead wrong statements in the first 5 pages of this thread is hilarious.

I admire what a buisnessman Brock is. Cold and straight says fuck titles, I'm getting paid. Love it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Truthbetold said:


>


I foresee something similar happening. 

Hunt will swing for the fences once when Brock goes to for the double-leg, miss, then get taken down and GnP'ed into oblivion.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

*WWE’s secret plan to steal Ronda Rousey*

http://nypost.com/2016/06/08/wwes-secret-plan-to-steal-ronda-rousey/


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

If WWE get Ronda Rousey then they finnally have a women who could draw at WM. IF that is the plan. Who she would face don't know. 

Lesnar won't come out to his WWE theme lol. Some metallica shit haha. UFC are openly promoting Summerslam as it is. I see his match with Hunt going down as gif above. Hunt goes for the hook. Lesnar takes him down with a submission.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Is Ronda still a draw? Seem like her stock dropped massively after getting knocked by Holm. Of course it's good to see her in WWE ring but I don't feel the same as when she was undefeated.

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Ronda needs to have her rematch with Holm and win. If not , there will always be that doubt hanging over her.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



marshal99 said:


> Ronda needs to have her rematch with Holm and win. If not , there will always be that doubt hanging over her.



Right now a re-match with Holly is not the plan. They want Ronda to fight the champion when (or if) she returns in December/January.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



marshal99 said:


> Ronda needs to have her rematch with Holm and win. If not , there will always be that doubt hanging over her.


Ronda needs to worry about improving her very sloppy standup game instead of trying to be a celebrity if she's still serious about fighting. Otherwise, Holm will embarrass her again.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Hunt talks more shit about Lesnar. Gotta love this guy. This is already becoming more entertaining than anything on WWE programming.



> “I don’t think it’s a great move. *I think he’s juiced to the gills* — and I still think I’m going to knock him out. So I don’t think that’s correct. I don’t think he should be allowed to get a four-month exemption otherwise everyone else should. Otherwise I should start juicing.
> 
> “How are you going to clean the sport up doing that shit? It won’t happen. I don’t think it’s fair.”
> 
> ...


http://www.foxsports.com.au/ufc/mar...d/news-story/29cde6b3120348454e3116b9b0ae7544


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Hunt talks more shit about Lesnar. Gotta love this guy. This is already becoming more entertaining than anything on WWE programming.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/ufc/mar...d/news-story/29cde6b3120348454e3116b9b0ae7544


Man this shit is lit.

There is really no reason for me to even watch WWE anymore unless Seth Rollins get's his belt back.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/6/9...g-on-mark-hunt-to-win-at-ufc-200-brock-lesnar



> During a recent episode of his Phone Booth Fighting podcast, Frank Mir predicted the outcome of UFC 200's co-main event fight between Brock Lesnar and Mark Hunt. And, what should come as no surprise, Mir believes that Lesnar will lose.
> 
> "I'm betting on Mark," Mir said (Transcription via MMAFighting.com). "He's been in there more consistently the last couple of years against really game opponents. I think that once their strengths match up against each other, it's a hard takedown. You've never really seen anybody come through and just blast Mark onto his butt in the first minute or two of a match."
> 
> ...


Mir is betting on a Hunt win.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

This fight has more build up than anything WWE does :maury


----------



## Aturdimiento (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

If Brock get injured at ufc 200 he will be out of wwe title picture for long time which is good for them


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Aturdimiento said:


> If Brock get injured at ufc 200 he will be out of wwe title picture for long time which is good for them


What a great person you are.

Rooting for injuries. Real nice.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Hunt talks more shit about Lesnar. Gotta love this guy. This is already becoming more entertaining than anything on WWE programming.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/ufc/mar...d/news-story/29cde6b3120348454e3116b9b0ae7544


Here's the video for this interview. 

http://www.youpak.com/watch?pxtry=1&v=uJFzYGCPM08


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Hunt is already putting in his excuses early and a rematch should he lose. "Brock is juiced to the gills" because he is the exception to the drug testing.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



marshal99 said:


> Hunt is already putting in his excuses early and a rematch should he lose. "Brock is juiced to the gills" because he is the exception to the drug testing.


Well, his last fight was a 1st round KO win over Frank Mir, who was also juicing.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Pummy said:


> Is Ronda still a draw? Seem like her stock dropped massively after getting knocked by Holm. Of course it's good to see her in WWE ring but I don't feel the same as when she was undefeated.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


A lot of people started turning on a little before the Holm fight for dating a suspected women beater in Travis Browne. Honestly I wouldn't be shocked if it was true since Browne bullied a reporter to get out of a question.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

WWE better get Ronda for one match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Kemba said:


> WWE better get Ronda for one match.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nobody gives a shit about Ronda anymore.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Trifektah said:


> Nobody gives a shit about Ronda anymore.


Its unfortunate really. It's not like you are always going to win. 

Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



TheClub said:


> Its unfortunate really. It's not like you are always going to win.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Crapatalk


She built herself up on that undefeated record. When that 0 went her marketability went.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Stephen90 said:


> She built herself up on that undefeated record. When that 0 went her marketability went.


Not only that but she's done fuck all since the loss. I've completely lost my interest in her.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Nightrow said:


> Not only that but she's done fuck all since the loss. I've completely lost my interest in her.


Yes going AWOL doesn't help either.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TubJH4IMl54

"talk all the shit you want now!!!"


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Nightrow said:


> Not only that but she's done fuck all since the loss. I've completely lost my interest in her.


dude.... she was suicidal and was out with injury... she took a break. leave her alone man 

also she filmed a movie in that time too. she hasn't done "fuck all"


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

If Ronda actually cares she should put more effort to bring her credibility and marketability back. Like demanding her rematch or something. Of course it couldn't help bandwagoners going to jump off but it's not like can't be recovered. Such a shame really since it's unusual female fighter can be main attraction of show and bring non-MMA fans(me included) interested


Still, if she gonna do something. WWE or UFC. I would still pay attention.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Pummy said:


> If Ronda actually cares she should put more effort to bring her credibility and marketability back. *Like demanding her rematch or something.* Of course it couldn't help bandwagoners going to jump off but it's not like can't be recovered. Such a shame really since it's unusual female fighter can be main attraction of show and bring non-MMA fans(me included) interested
> 
> 
> Still, if she gonna do something. WWE or UFC. I would still pay attention.


She doesn't want a rematch because the outcome would very likely be the same, and after how she took that loss, I don't think she can handle another one emotionally. At the same time, she knows that ducking Holly would come off incredibly bad for her. She's in a tough spot. Some people think she may never return to the UFC as a result.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Ronda has the emotional maturity of a five year old. She has the worst personality of any woman I've seen. 

Suicidal after losing? Really? Get over yourself, bitch.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> She doesn't want a rematch because the outcome would very likely be the same, and after how she took that loss, I don't think she can handle another one emotionally. At the same time, she knows that ducking Holly would come off incredibly bad for her. She's in a tough spot. Some people think she may never return to the UFC as a result.


Never thought woman who is such a beast in octagon is so sensitive. shame. such a shame. 

Sent from my ZTE Blade L3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Hope Hunt KO's Brock then he can go in to Summerslam with an L. This would be hilarious


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ I think this fight ends in either Brock getting KO'ed or Hunt getting taken down, and delivered to GnP CITY!


Pretty much these two scenarios will happen. Hunt did KO some notable names but he is fairly useless on the ground. I am pulling for Hunt.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> She doesn't want a rematch because the outcome would very likely be the same, and after how she took that loss, I don't think she can handle another one emotionally. At the same time, she knows that ducking Holly would come off incredibly bad for her. She's in a tough spot. Some people think she may never return to the UFC as a result.


Definitely. Holly is a bad match up for Ronda, too strong to be taken down by her or held down by her, and five times the standup fighter Ronda is. She DID fight like the most perfect fight imaginable their first time out, so I mean there's always the intangibles argument that she gets caught or she's slightly off, etc.. But yeah, on paper, Holly Holm should slaughter Ronda 9 times out of 10. Spending this much time away from fighting is rarely ever good for your fighting career. 

I know Miesha's got her reasons for trashing Ronda, yet her explanation of how she handled losses compared to Ronda is everything you expect to hear from a top fighter.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Godway said:


> Definitely. Holly is a bad match up for Ronda, too strong to be taken down by her or held down by her, and five times the standup fighter Ronda is. She DID fight like the most perfect fight imaginable their first time out, so I mean there's always the intangibles argument that she gets caught or she's slightly off, etc.. But yeah, on paper, Holly Holm should slaughter Ronda 9 times out of 10. Spending this much time away from fighting is rarely ever good for your fighting career.
> 
> I know Miesha's got her reasons for trashing Ronda, yet her explanation of how she handled losses compared to Ronda is everything you expect to hear from a top fighter.


I don't think it's that Holm is too strong to be taken down or held down - it's that Ronda's style just isn't effective against her. Ronda relies too much on her judo, whereas you need a good wrestling background to take and hold Holm down (as Tate showed.) Holm has very poor jiu jitsu, so once she gets taken down, she's fucked.

I think the Nunes/Tate fight at 200 is an interesting match up. Nunes has all the tools to beat Tate - good stand up, one punch KO power, and good jiu jitsu - except for cardio. Her cardio sucks and she would need to finish the fight early, but the problem is that Tate is tough and is used to taking a beating in the early rounds and then coming back to win.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/741722225838067712
Lol if WWE gives him a Canadian attire when he comes back. They've been going on and on about how he's from Minnesota and his accomplishments there. Then they gave him a homecoming celebration last year.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*






Great interview. His rib on Sable had me in tears! :lol

- Vic


----------



## wwenba (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Great publicity and even for UFC the card definitely needed something more for the hype they want to give it.


----------



## RingSide247 (Jun 12, 2016)

I can't wait for this! And then CM Punk will have his first UFC match in August. UFC sure knows how to take my money!


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



redapple said:


> dude.... she was suicidal and was out with injury... she took a break. leave her alone man
> 
> also she filmed a movie in that time too. she hasn't done "fuck all"


She's a fucking bully. Picking on a ring card girl Insulting Holly Holm who did nothing to her.I have no sympathy for her. All she wants is for people to feel sorry for her.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Canadian, eh?*

*Brock Lesnar will represent Canada in return at UFC 200*

The "Beast Incarnate" will make his mixed martial arts (MMA) return at UFC 200 on July 9.

But unlike any of Brock Lesnar's previous promotional appearances, the Heavyweight will be representing Canada when he steps inside of the cage opposite heavy-handed veteran Mark Hunt.

The change in national orientation was originally pinpointed by UPROXX, who discovered that Lesnar's Rebook fight kit on the UFC store was draped in the red, white, and black.

While Lesnar has not commented on the fact that he'll be representing Team Canada when he steps inside of the Octagon for the first time in nearly five years at UFC 200, it makes sense considering the WWE superstar moved from his usual stomping grounds in Minnesota to a farm in Saskatchewan a few years ago.

Considering how popular Lesnar is and what he has accomplished in such a short time in the sport, he is undoubtedly the biggest ambassador for The Great White North since former UFC Welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre roamed these parts.

We'll see if Lesnar's choice of apparel has any effect on his chances opposite one of the very best knockout artists in the sport today.

UFC 200 will be headlined by a Light Heavyweight title fight between current champion Daniel Cormier and former divisional king Jon Jones.

http://www.mmamania.com/2016/6/12/11910974/brock-lesnar-will-represent-canada-in-return-at-ufc-200



I guess Brock is doing Canada a solid for allowing him to own a farm in the middle of fucking nowhere. I wonder what Bret Hart thinks of this? :lol



But regardless, he's still American no matter where he lives.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



RingSide247 said:


> I can't wait for this! And then* CM Punk will have his first UFC match in August.* UFC sure knows how to take my money!


That hasn't been confirmed yet.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

He should fight Punk! wens2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That hasn't been confirmed yet.


Punk vs Gall is such a freak show fight. Might even be worse than Shamrock Gracie 3.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Stephen90 said:


> Punk vs Gall is such a freak show fight. Might even be worse than Shamrock Gracie 3.


I have a hard time seeing Punk making it out of the first round vs Gall.


----------



## BoRida619 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Lesnar is going to get destroyed every time he's come up against an elite striker (overeem, velasquez) he's been dominated. Hunt is one of the best strikers in the heavyweight division


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



BoRida619 said:


> Lesnar is going to get destroyed every time he's come up against an elite striker (overeem, velasquez) he's been dominated. Hunt is one of the best strikers in the heavyweight division


True, but both Velasquez and Overeem have better takedown defence than Hunt. Lesnar struggled with all his might to get Cain down, and he didn't try very hard for the takedown against the Reem (I'd guess that Brock was rightly worried about the knees of doom).

Btw, I also think that Hunt knocks Brock out early, but if Brock can get a hold of him, he could make it a long night. Stipe Miocic managed to outgrapple Hunt for 5 rounds and lay a beating on him, and Miocic's not half the wrestler that Lesnar is/was.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

In Times Square:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Hunt murking Lesnar could be good news for Samoa Joe. Vince will see one fat Samoan knock out Lesnar figure he could market his own contracted fat Samoan in the same way.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

The fans love Brock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Hunt murking Lesnar could be good news for Samoa Joe. Vince will see one fat Samoan knock out Lesnar figure he could market his own contracted fat Samoan in the same way.


Brother, that made my 24 inch pythons chuckle.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Look who was just promoted to blue belt in Brazilian jiu jitsu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743580558660345856


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

^










I'm a Brock fan but this is hilarious. :lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock will be using his WWE entrance theme at UFC 200.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743815460043423745


----------



## Nikki Is Mai Waifu (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I've never watched MMA, but I have complete faith that Lesnar will mop the floor with this guy. He's a genetic freak. People like Brock Lesnar don't come along very often.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Something looks super off about Brock wearing a gi


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



American_Nightmare said:


> Something looks super off about Brock wearing a gi


I think it'll be even more strange seeing him come out to his WWE theme at UFC 200.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I think it'll be even more strange seeing him come out to his WWE theme at UFC 200.


Don't understand this at all. 


It's a UFC PPV, not a WWE one. 


Unless the WWE Network is going to air the UFC PPV.....hmmmm..


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Look who was just promoted to blue belt in Brazilian jiu jitsu.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743580558660345856


Congratulations , Brock for achieving the blue belt level of Eve Torres. :grin2:


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

As I've said on another site, Brock being awarded a blue belt is weird. He was a purple belt in 2009 and like a day before the Cain fight said he was expecting a black belt.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Wouldn't it be grand to see Heyman introduce Lesnar as well?

"BRRRROCK LESSSSSSNER!"


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Him coming out to his WWE theme is going to be so bizarre. But bizarre in a good way. Just never thought you would see that happen.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



chronoxiong said:


> Him coming out to his WWE theme is going to be so bizarre. But bizarre in a good way. Just never thought you would see that happen.


It is huge news for sure!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Lesnar is going to be coming out to his WWE theme then? Is this confirmed anywhere?

Yeah I know he's under contract by WWE and all of that, just surprising to me if he comes out to it tbh.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I recently bought a Beast Incarnate shirt. UFC 200 gon be lit!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/6...snar-will-walkout-at-ufc-200-to-his-wwe-theme

Well there you go. Apparently yes, Lesnar will indeed come out to his WWE theme it seems.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Shouldn't Brock be a black belt with how he could legit kill someone


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



deanambroselover said:


> Shouldn't Brock be a black belt with how he could legit kill someone


He's known for his amateur wrestling and brute power, not his Brazilian jiu jitsu.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Damn how long do we have to wait for CM Punk to fight? LOL


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Lesnar was never a tough guy, being afraid of getting punched makes him a coward, instead of brock lesnar "the beast" we have to call him brock lesnar "the bıtch". I'm glad Kane beat him in a arm wrestling match.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I just saw that he made a surprise appearance at the ongoing WWE Live Event in Los Angeles.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Lesnar is allowed to use his WWE entrance music.



> WWE has reportedly granted Brock Lesnar the right to use pro wrestling entrance music for his entrance at UFC 200.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/743815460043423745
http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...rs-UFC-200-Entrance-Music-Revealed-John-Cena/


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

That will be Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> Lesnar was never a tough guy, being afraid of getting punched makes him a coward, instead of brock lesnar "the beast" we have to call him brock lesnar "the bıtch". I'm glad Kane beat him in a arm wrestling match.



So.....you're NOT afraid of getting punched? You'd just stand there if someone is about to punch you then? 


And Arm Wrestling is the only way Kane could beat Brock. 

Let's see Kane try MMA like Brock did. Doubt he'd be as successful....Just a hunch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Brock would end Kane!


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> So.....you're NOT afraid of getting punched? You'd just stand there if someone is about to punch you then?
> 
> 
> And Arm Wrestling is the only way Kane could beat Brock.
> ...


Kane fought with a former UFC champion Tim Sylvia, and Kane kicked his ass, that's the opposite of what happened with Lesnar in UFC, becaue Lesnar got his ass kicked.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Kemba said:


> Brock would end Kane!


Kane would end Lesnar


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Kane has fuck all to do with Lesnar or this thread so can you keep your marking and gimmick for elsewhere.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Nikki Is Mai Waifu said:


> I've never watched MMA, but I have complete faith that Lesnar will mop the floor with this guy. He's a genetic freak. People like Brock Lesnar don't come along very often.


I don't watch NBA, but I am sure Brock Lesnar would probably own Michael Jordan any time in history because he's a generic freak.

People like Brock Lesnar don't come along very often...but people that hit like Mark Hunt come along even less.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

An extended look at UFC 200. Features new footage of Brock and Mark Hunt talking about their upcoming fight. It's also a good way for WWE fans who will watch the event mostly for Lesnar to check out the rivalry between the two guys who will be main eventing UFC 200 - Jon Jones and Light Heavyweight Champion Daniel Cormier. The video summarizes the excellent feud they've had over the last couple of years.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I wonder how many suplexes Brock will do if any. This fight right here shows that they are completely legal in MMA.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



American_Nightmare said:


> I wonder how many suplexes Brock will do if any. This fight right here shows that they are completely legal in MMA.


They're definitely legal, but they're not a likely occurrence. Brock will go for a double leg takedown and either get him to the ground and win by TKO, or he'll get stuffed and Hunt knocks him out.

This is a better example though. 3 consecutive suplexes:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane fought with a former UFC champion Tim Sylvia, and Kane kicked his ass, *that's the opposite of what happened with Lesnar in UFC, becaue Lesnar got his ass kicked.*


Diverticulitis kicked his ass.

And while Kane fought "former" UFC champion Tim Sylvia and kicked his ass, Brock fought then-UFC Champion Randy Couture and THIS WAS THE RESULT :













/debate


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*






Go to 3:14 - 5:12


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> Go to 3:14 - 5:12


As much hype as there is for the Lesnar/Hunt fight, Jones/Cormier, Tate/Nunes, Aldo/Edgar, Sanchez/Lauzon should all be spectacular and much better fights.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> Diverticulitis kicked his ass.


And also these two guys:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> And also these two guys:




Cain just flat-out beat him in every sense of the word. Even a 100% Brock would not be able to have beaten Sea-Level Cain. 


However as far as Reem goes.....You do realize he pissed hot after the fight, right? And that's not even taking into account the FACT that Brock was just 6 months removed from having a huge part of his INTESTINE removed which obviously made a body shot(kick) to that area debilitating. 


As far as I'm concerned, the only LEGITIMATE loss(and that includes that bullshit one against Mir the first time) was the one against Cain.

And I'm still pissed that to this very day, the UFC has NOT turned Brock's "loss" to OverROID into a No-Contest. Brock's record should be 5-2 which is a hell of a lot more impressive than 5-3.

Hell...if it wasn't for a bullshit standup in the first Mir fight, he'd be 5-1.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> Cain just flat-out beat him in every sense of the word. Even a 100% Brock would not be able to have beaten Sea-Level Cain.
> 
> 
> However as far as Reem goes.....You do realize he pissed hot after the fight, right? And that's not even taking into account the FACT that Brock was just 6 months removed from having a huge part of his INTESTINE removed which obviously made a body shot(kick) to that area debilitating.
> ...


We literally discussed the same thing a couple of weeks ago. Overeem is just a bad match up. How exactly do you envision the fight going, even if Lesnar is healthy and Overeem was off the juice? Overeem is a big strong guy with good takedown defense. Taking him down wouldn't be easy. Lesnar would also have to get into close range to attempt to take him down, and Overeem is a decorated kickboxer - he'd punish Brock with kicks and knees every time he got close. Brock would have zero chance if the fight remains standing (which it very likely would, and indeed was the case in the first fight.)


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> Cain just flat-out beat him in every sense of the word. Even a 100% Brock would not be able to have beaten Sea-Level Cain.
> 
> 
> However as far as Reem goes.....You do realize he pissed hot after the fight, right? And that's not even taking into account the FACT that Brock was just 6 months removed from having a huge part of his INTESTINE removed which obviously made a body shot(kick) to that area debilitating.
> ...


Quit coming up for excuses for Brock already.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Stephen90 said:


> Quit coming up for excuses for Brock already.


I'll stop doing that if you'll stop posting. 

(in other words, no dice to both)



EDIT : Besides, should Brock beat Hunt at UFC 200, there will be plenty of excuses for Hunt by some also. Maybe they should then be condescendingly told to "Quit coming up for excuses" then? I can't wait!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> We literally discussed the same thing a couple of weeks ago. Overeem is just a bad match up. How exactly do you envision the fight going, even if Lesnar is healthy and Overeem was off the juice?


A lot more different than a fight between a Roided-up Reem and a still-recovering-from-surgery Brock. That kick there in the gif was in the area where the surgery took place. At that point, even a flyweight could've taken down Brock with a kick there. 

Brock's been kicked before, you know. And he never just CRUMPLED like he did there and if he is 100%(and Reem is off the juice allegedly), I don't see him Crumpling at all. I think he'd instead be putting Reem against the Cage and taking him down.




> Overeem is a big strong guy with good takedown defense. Taking him down wouldn't be easy. Lesnar would also have to get into close range to attempt to take him down, and Overeem is a decorated kickboxer - he'd punish Brock with kicks and knees every time he got close.


Oh please....Brock is not going to stand there at a distance and let Reem use his reach with his kicks. Brock would go for the Double-leg and Reem would be against the Cage fighting to keep himself upright. He can't throw kicks if Brock's all over him. He may throw some knees in the clinch but those knees won't do shit to Brock. 



> Brock would have zero chance if the fight remains standing (which it very likely would, and indeed was the case in the first fight.)


I don't believe that for a second. Not because I believe Brock could win if the fight remains standing but that I don't believe the entire fight will remain standing. I think Brock finds a way to take Reem down, and keep him there...then he'll do his GnP thing and so forth.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> I'll stop doing that if you'll stop posting.
> 
> (in other words, no dice to both)
> 
> ...


Yep that's how it goes. Brock has a fight coming up, people say he's going to lose. He wins, people come up with excuses. He loses, people say he got exposed and was never really good.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> I'll stop doing that if you'll stop posting.
> 
> (in other words, no dice to both)
> 
> ...


 Yeah people will be coming up for excuses for Hunt on here.
:confused


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> A lot more different than a fight between a Roided-up Reem and a still-recovering-from-surgery Brock. That kick there in the gif was in the area where the surgery took place. At that point, even a flyweight could've taken down Brock with a kick there.
> 
> Brock's been kicked before, you know. And he never just CRUMPLED like he did there and if he is 100%(and Reem is off the juice allegedly), I don't see him Crumpling at all. I think he'd instead be putting Reem against the Cage and taking him down.
> 
> ...


No shit he'd want to ground and pound him, but that's going to require him actually taking Overeem down. You haven't stated how he'd do that other than saying he'll shoot for a double leg. When would he do that - immediately? Not only would he have to worry about Overeem's dangerous knee strikes that could easily put him to sleep if he gets into close range, but he also has to worry about the guillotine. Overeem has something like 8 or so wins by guillotine in his career. You have to mix up your game with some strong stand up (which Brock doesn't have) if you want to take someone like Overeem down.

Overeem was able to dominate Brock in their fight because he didn't have to respect Brock's stand up one bit. It wouldn't be any different against a healthy Brock.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You haven't stated how he'd do that other than saying he'll shoot for a double leg.


That usually works for him. :shrug

And it would've worked if he was 100% in that fight but he wasn't.

He was basically fighting with one-foot-out-the-door of the UFC regardless BECAUSE of his illness. A *100% Brock* would NOT have gone down to a body kick. Sorry but I just don't see that happening EVER. 


Anyway, back to the original point. Brock's no amateur here, SBL. He'd still shoot for the double-leg despite Reem's guillotine "expertise" and he'd still take him down. The whole point is taking him down. Now avoiding the guillotine is a different matter entirely. 

I do recall Brock escaping a guillotine attempt before, though....





> Not only would he have to worry about Overeem's dangerous knee strikes that could easily put him to sleep if he gets into close range


Carwin didn't put Brock to sleep

Cain didn't put Brock to sleep

Reem didn't put Brock to sleep


TKO'ed? yes. But never KTFO'ed and a fight with a 100% Brock against an ALLEGEDLY PED-FREE Reem won't be any different except the result would be slightly different(Brock GnP's Horseface)


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> That usually works for him. :shrug
> 
> And it would've worked if he was 100% in that fight but he wasn't.
> 
> ...


Brock still doesn't beat Overeem. He doesn't beat Browne, Miocic or Cain. Cain and Overeem had him cowering in fear.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



glenwo2 said:


> That usually works for him. :shrug
> 
> And it would've worked if he was 100% in that fight but he wasn't.
> 
> ...


It works for him against smaller fighters who he can use his power against, and who don't have the tools to punish him when he gets into close range. Overeem shrugged off Brock's takedown attempt with the utmost of ease in their fight.

Overeem was dominating that fight long before the body kick. He had absolutely no respect for Brock's poor stand up and was getting into close range at will and absolutely punished him with his knees.

The PED thing doesn't help your argument. Overeem is currently on a strong win streak and is the #1 contender. While I don't think he's quite as good as some fans claim, he's still easily among the best in the division. It's not like he became a bum after he was caught juicing.

Overeem's current weakness is his chin, but Brock would pose no threat to him in that regard. A guy like Miocic however, most certainly could (which is why I've got Miocic retaining in September.)


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Stephen90 said:


> Brock still doesn't beat Overeem. He doesn't beat Browne, Miocic or Cain. Cain and Overeem had him cowering in fear.


Browne vs Lesnar would be interesting since both guys turn into absolute bitches when they get hit.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Browne vs Lesnar would be interesting since both guys turn into absolute bitches when they get hit.


Minus the Overeem fight that Browne had with him, I agree with you.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Official UFC 200 lineup. Brock fight is the co-main event (the fight will probably start around midnight.)


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Amazing card that, I might even watch the early prelims for once.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Dana White has his say on the Lesnar/Hunt fight on the latest UFC podcast;



> There are many questions surrounding the current fighting ability of Brock Lesnar ahead of the former UFC heavyweight champion’s return to the octagon against Mark Hunt at UFC 200.
> 
> Has Lesnar (5-3 MMA, 4-3 UFC) improved since his last competed in a professional fight in December 2011? Has he declined as he’s advanced in age? All of these questions remain a mystery, but UFC President Dana White said he knows one thing about the matchup with Hunt (12-10-1 MMA, 7-4-1 UFC), and that’s that Lesnar absolutely must get the fight to the ground.
> 
> ...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Hunt talks about his upcoming fight:


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

UFC 200: USADA hammers Brock Lesnar with five drug tests in two weeks -- and they're just getting warmed up



> I guess United States Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) is making up for lost time, since former Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar was able to bypass the organization's policy on retired mixed martial arts (MMA) fighters.
> 
> Don't hate the player, hate the game.
> 
> ...


For those who think Lesnar hasn't had any tests done.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

He's been tested, but he's been off a couple of cycles anyways. The guy has obviously been juicing while in the WWE.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

New UFC 200 promo.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

What is up with the guy hating on wrestling?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Browne vs Lesnar would be interesting since both guys turn into absolute bitches when they get hit.



Wrestling Forum users calling a former UFC Heavyweight Champion a bitch. Oh internet, please never change.
:duck


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



KC Armstrong said:


> Wrestling Forum users calling a former UFC Heavyweight Champion a bitch. Oh internet, please never change.
> :duck


It's not something we're just making up. It's an actual fact that many other fighters have acknowledged - from Daniel Cormier, to Chael Sonnen, to Dominick Cruz, and so on. Lesnar handles getting hit very poorly.

Sorry if that offends you, little guy:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/747467451546247169


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

What's the deal with that? Is he appearing at some WWE event?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

WWE has a scheduled event over there in Hawaii on Wednesday so he must be.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I mean, I guess it's cool of him to keep his WWE commitments, but I was already giving the edge to Hunt, and this just makes me even more sure of my prediction. I'm sure he'll continue part of his training in Hawaii until Wednesday's event, but still. Hunt is focusing 100% on taking Brock's head off, while Brock has to attend WWE events.

Bet huge on Hunt.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kane fought with a former UFC champion Tim Sylvia, and Kane kicked his ass, that's the opposite of what happened with Lesnar in UFC, becaue Lesnar got his ass kicked.


Kane fan 4 life, but he never fought Sylvia, Kane's said himself that report was false


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Nobody gives a shit about Ronda anymore.


Lol what her return is highly anticipated


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It's not something we're just making up. It's an actual fact that many other fighters have acknowledged - from Daniel Cormier, to Chael Sonnen, to Dominick Cruz, and so on. Lesnar handles getting hit very poorly.
> 
> Sorry if that offends you, little guy:


That gif never gets old :lmao

Hopefully Hunt wrecks Brock and has him spinning.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



RapShepard said:


> Lol what her return is highly anticipated


Her return isn't even a guarantee. Even if she does return, she said she wants to fight Miesha Tate and then retire - i.e. she wants to fight someone who she has handily beaten twice, but wants no part of the woman who obliterated her.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



Iron Man said:


> That gif never gets old :lmao
> 
> Hopefully Hunt wrecks Brock and has him spinning.


If Hunt touches his chin, there will be no spinning for Brock. He'll just hit the ground immediately like a sack of potatoes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> If Hunt touches his chin, there will be no spinning for Brock. He'll just hit the ground immediately like a sack of potatoes.


Yeah Brock might finally get put to sleep. If he ever decided to get comfortable taking a punch he'd be so much better. Physically his body can take punches, but mentally he just wilts lol.


SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Her return isn't even a guarantee. Even if she does return, she said she wants to fight Miesha Tate and then retire - i.e. she wants to fight someone who she has handily beaten twice, but wants no part of the woman who obliterated her.


I mean as an MMA fan I kind of lose respect for her not wanting to avenge, but I understand as a person why she wouldn't. Plus it's a business at the end of the day. She might as well take the easier fight that comes with a belt, instead of a harder fight that might end in another KO. 

Either way her return will be big Ronda's fans and non fans will be tuning in. I don't even hate her, but if Miesha beats Nunes I'm interested in seeing if she finally can beat her.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

UFC has been doing these face paint posters for PPV fights for a while now. Here's the one for Hunt/Lesnar:










I love Hunt's quote: "I deal with all these ground fighters like everyone else - I hit em in the head and there goes your fucking black belt."


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Also, here is Hunt's UFC 200 media scrum:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

I do wonder if the rumored Brock-Kevin match is gonna happen here.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*



American_Nightmare said:


> I do wonder if the rumored Brock-Kevin match is gonna happen here.


It's not true. I highly doubt he traveled to Hawaii just over a week from UFC 200. We would have heard something about it from an official source if it was true.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

It isn't going to happen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

Mark Hunt posted this on his Facebook. Hunt vs Lesnar in WWE:

https://www.facebook.com/therealmarkhunt/videos/1178896178822077/


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748273773477003264


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*

It's fake. One of those pics was from last year.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200 - Extra News*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

UFC 200 media call. Lesnar, Hunt, Jones, and Cormier will all be available. Starts at 5 PM EST today, and streamed live here:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Media conference call just started.

First question was for Brock: "do you think a loss would affect your drawing power in WWE?"

Brock's answer: "I really don't give a shit."


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock on PED accusations: "I'm a white boy and I'm jacked, deal with it."


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:lol :lol at Brock's response to Stephanie.



> Today, Lesnar participated on a conference call with media where he was asked for his thoughts on Stephanie’s remarks. His response was short and sweet:
> 
> "I don't know. I don't care what she says."
> And then he laughed and laughed and laughed.


*

Brock Lesnar responds to Stephanie McMahon saying WWE is ‘not supporting’ his UFC return*
http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/6...nar-stephanie-mcmahon-wwe-ufc-return-comments


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock Lesnar is just a fucking MAN. He doesn't have to try to be a badass, the guy just is one. This type of bluntness probably wouldn't fly with most others but it works for him because it's real. He genuinely just does not have a single fuck to give about anything other than himself. It's refreshing.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

*Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*



> During the UFC 200 media conference call to promote the landmark pay-per-view event on July 9th, which features WWE Superstar Brock Lesnar returning to the Octagon to challenge number eight ranked UFC heavyweight contender Mark Hunt, "The Beast Incarnate" himself was on the call to talk about a number of subjects.
> 
> In addition to a lot of UFC-related topics, Lesnar was asked by MMAFighting.com reporter Marc Ramondi about the comments Stephanie McMahon recently made where she claimed that WWE was not supporting Lesnar's Octagon return, noting that fighters lose credibility when they don't win inside the cage.
> 
> ...


Knowing Steph, I imagine she won't take it well. She should know better anyway, her comments didn't make any sense and some would even find them to be disrespectful to both Brock and UFC.

Let's see if this will have any consequences.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Brock is the man we need. She slaps Brock at Wrestlemania and he collapses the ring with her in it. Literally buried.

Seriously though Brock throws car doors at children, why would he care about Steph's feelings?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

I hate her more than I hate Ed Leslie. And I absolutely despise Ed Leslie.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Also in the conference: 

Caller: "will a loss affect your drawing power in WWE?"
Lesnar: "I don't give a shit"

:lmao


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*



AZTECA said:


> Knowing Steph, I imagine she won't take it well. She should know better anyway, her comments didn't make any sense and some would even find them to be disrespectful to both Brock and UFC.
> 
> Let's see if this will have any consequences.


Consequences? Brock Lesnar is literally the only guy in WWE who can do whatever the fuck he wants. He could probably flip off Stephanie backstage, and Hunter and Vince would just pretend they didn't see it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Lesnar is all MAN. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Love it. But if Brock does stay in WWE, watch Stephanie try to emasculate him on TV as none of the fans buy it, as per usual when she does this.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

One day the world will know what I know: she's a miserable cunt.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Brock on PED accusations: "I'm a white boy and I'm jacked, deal with it."

He gave zero fucks during that media conference call. Still think he gets dusted in the first round though.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

If Brock Lesnar loses his match at UFC 200 then I would advise Stephanie to stay the hell away from Brock Lesnar in the near future. Imagine as a way to get some heat, Stephanie interrupts Paul Haymen and Brock Lesnar during a promo and takes a dig at Lesnar losing. Can't imagine any fighter would want something like that rubbed in their faces.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Steph would have died had he wished Brock good luck.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

I feel like in the last decade there has been exactly three alpha personalities that have come through WWE, people who literally didn't give a fuck


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

And this is why I love Brock Lesnar :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Here is the whole thing for those who want to listen. I also liked the part where he just laughs his ass off when Jones and DC were going at it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*



Arkham258 said:


> I feel like in the last decade there has been exactly three alpha personalities that have come through WWE, people who literally didn't give a fuck


 Batista and Bret Hart.


----------



## Mad Jester (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

I love the fact that Brock really is the exception to the rule, more power to him.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Some where Stephanie is slapping the living shit out Triple H and cussing her own father for hiring Lesnar.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> RapShepard said:
> 
> 
> > Lol what her return is highly anticipated
> ...


Source? I've heard no such thing.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It's so obvious Brock regrets resigning :lol 

Wrestling is just a means to an end for him. He has no interest in it anymore. I think he DID, and was having fun for a bit there, but after WWE stopped finding interesting ways to use him it's been meh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Brock just grew even bigger in my estimation.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*



ShadowKiller said:


> Also in the conference:
> 
> Caller: "will a loss affect your drawing power in WWE?"
> Lesnar: "I don't give a shit"
> ...


This sums it up ---> :brock4


:lol


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*



ShowStopper said:


> Love it. But if Brock does stay in WWE, watch Stephanie try to emasculate him on TV as none of the fans buy it, as per usual when she does this.


I doubt Brock wouldn't even allow that.


----------



## NineTails87 (Jul 1, 2016)

Lesnar is a jackass. This guy gets paid more than everyone on the roster not named Cena, booked above everyone for no reason, all while making like 5 appearances a year, and he bites the hand that feeds him? Can't believe you guys applaud him for this. Says a lot about society. Hope he loses at UFC and gets buried.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*



THE SHIV said:


> Brock just grew even bigger in my estimation.


I bet that's what Sable says, too.


----------



## NineTails87 (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks12 said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Love it. But if Brock does stay in WWE, watch Stephanie try to emasculate him on TV as none of the fans buy it, as per usual when she does this.
> ...


Lmao at you guys thinking Brock is above the law in WWE.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

edit: youtube ain't working


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*



NineTails87 said:


> Lesnar is a jackass. This guy gets paid more than everyone on the roster not named Cena, booked above everyone for no reason, all while making like 5 appearances a year, and he bites the hand that feeds him? Can't believe you guys applaud him for this. Says a lot about society. Hope he loses at UFC and gets buried.


Is that you, Stephanie?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

LMAO Brock. He's the best. Notice how he doesn't come across as a WWE mascot like Reigns or Cena.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

Lesnar wrecked Steph's comments by only using 9 words. Man he is truly great xD


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*

GOAT Lesnar. 

WWE are lucky he's a professional because it would be real easy for him to completely fuck up Summerslam for them by not giving a shit. But Brock handles his business, collects his check and goes home. No whining. No complaining. Just piss, urine and vomit.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Brock on PED accusations: "I'm a white boy and I'm jacked, deal with it."














*BOOM.*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The UFC 200 press conference next Thursday should be interesting as well. More Brock quotes to come. He'll be appearing in person along with the other main/co-main eventers. 

On Wednesday they're doing a press conference to promote UFC 202 with McGregor and Diaz.

Next week will be a good week for trash talking.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock's fucking honesty and bluntness endears him to people even more. It's not even him 'being a badass' or anything like that, he just answers the questions how the fuck he wants.

His 'I don't give a shit" line in response to Steph is one, if not the, lines of the damn year.

:brock4

All hail the fucking BEAST.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The UFC 200 press conference next Thursday should be interesting as well. More Brock quotes to come. He'll be appearing in person along with the other main/co-main eventers.
> 
> On Wednesday they're doing a press conference to promote UFC 202 with McGregor and Diaz.
> 
> Next week will be a good week for trash talking.



I'm gonna be bummed if Brock gets KO'ed, but fuck, next week is gonna be insane. The fact that there's a lot of exciting stuff to come after UFC 200 makes it even better. Great time to be a UFC fan.





> Lesnar is a jackass. This guy gets paid more than everyone on the roster not named Cena, booked above everyone for no reason, all while making like 5 appearances a year, and he bites the hand that feeds him? Can't believe you guys applaud him for this. Says a lot about society. Hope he loses at UFC and gets buried.



Yeah, it's weird how much people enjoy it when someone acts like a fucking man, isn't it? Austin exploded because his character was based on not giving a shit and telling his boss to fuck off. Brock is doing that shit in real life. How can anyone not love this guy?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> It's so obvious Brock regrets resigning :lol
> 
> Wrestling is just a means to an end for him. He has no interest in it anymore. I think he DID, and was having fun for a bit there, but after WWE stopped finding interesting ways to use him it's been meh.


Im starting to agree. At Wrestlemania he looked totally disinterested as fuck. Going through the motions. 

IF he beats Hunt at 200..(Big if..) I could see Dana and whoever the new owners of the UFC are trying to pony up enough cash to buy Lesnar out of his WWE deal. Not that it would work, but I definitely see them trying if he wins.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



> Im starting to agree. At Wrestlemania he looked totally disinterested as fuck. Going through the motions.



That match didn't suck because Brock was disinterested, it sucked because the booking was atrocious. Whether you like his style of matches or not, he has usually delivered at the big shows (Rumble 2015, WrestleMania 2015, Undertaker matches at SummerSlam and Hell in a Cell 2015, etc). When WWE teases an extremely violent hardcore match and then it's over after one dude gets suplexed and hit with a cain a bunch of times in 10 minutes, of course it's gonna feel lackluster.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



KC Armstrong said:


> That match didn't suck because Brock was disinterested, it sucked because the booking was atrocious. Whether you like his style of matches or not, he has usually delivered at the big shows (Rumble 2015, WrestleMania 2015, Undertaker matches at SummerSlam and Hell in a Cell 2015, etc). When WWE teases an extremely violent hardcore match and then it's over after one dude gets suplexed and hit with a cain a bunch of times in 10 minutes, of course it's gonna feel lackluster.


Oh, I'm not saying Brock didn't try, or that he didn't care about having a good match. He just didn't look himself to me. Maybe I'm just over analyzing.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WWE is lucky with his response. It could have been much worse. Stephanie's comments were stupid.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I hope Punk runs in and gets destroyed. I would pay to see that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

And my man-crush on Brock Lesnar gets even bigger. I knew he said "he didn't give a shit" about his WWE drawing ability being affected, but responding to Steph in that manner? No expletives, but "I don't care what she has to say" has to be the most insulting thing in the world for an alpha bitch like Steph.

I completely expect Brock to lose at Summerslam now though.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lmao. I wish there was a video of that press conference. 

I fully expect to see Stephanie slap and insult Lesnar if he loses at 200.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



zkorejo said:


> Lmao. I wish there was a video of that press conference.


There will be another press conference where all the main and co-main eventers (including Brock) will be there in person on Thursday. There will be video of that (it will actually be streamed live.) That will probably end up being even better than this one.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

When asked if a return to the Octagon could harm his WWE ‘drawing power’. He said:



> I really don’t give a shit.
> 
> This isn’t about my fans. This is about me living my life, being the person that I want to be. Granted, without the fans and everything, none of us would be able to do this. I get that. But I don’t sit up at night wondering is my drawing power gonna be hurt or are my WWE fans gonna tune in and watch me do this.
> 
> I don’t give two shits about that. This is about me. I want to get in there and be an athlete again. That’s what this is about.


Brilliant, just brilliant.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Im starting to agree. At Wrestlemania he looked totally disinterested as fuck. Going through the motions.
> 
> IF he beats Hunt at 200..(Big if..) I could see Dana and whoever the new owners of the UFC are trying to pony up enough cash to buy Lesnar out of his WWE deal. Not that it would work, but I definitely see them trying if he wins.


Yeah, he didn't give a fuck about Mania. Or the build to Mania. That was as basic a squash match/feud as you can be. And that's probably why, though. The extent of their creativity for him these days is "Go out there and suplex dude 18 times" they offer nothing challenging for him, or anybody he works with. Remember when he had to take on Rollins and they just had him squash him when the match could have been EPIC? That was horrendous. The last time he seemed truly motivated was after he squashed Cena and got the belt. He seemed like he was having fun. 

It's going to be very interested to see what happens if Brock wins. I don't see how he'd want to finish out his WWE contract. UFC's HW division could really use him. Just listening to the guy talk, everything is "I want to do this, I needed to compete, I have to make up the way I left" etc.. You didn't hear any of that shit when he came back to WWE :lol It was basically "I needed to get paid a shit load of money....so I agreed to work less than 10 times a year for this lame fake wrestling company."


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock laughing in the background as Jones and DC argue (at around 1:50)






DC is such an awful trash talker. "I absolutely do not love you, Jon."


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Lesnar On Stephanie's Comments About His UFC Return: "I Don't Care"*



ShowStopper said:


> Love it. But if Brock does stay in WWE, watch Stephanie try to emasculate him on TV as none of the fans buy it, as per usual when she does this.


Won't happen because Brock would probably F-5 her lol in all reality he would probably just walk out I'm pretty sure Vince and HHH are scared of Lesnar


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar owned that stupid bitch.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Trips would fight for his wife but get handled!


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I really love Brock the jock. Just working out, beating dudes up, humping the wife and earning $$$. Really doesn't give a hoot about anything or anyone else. What a guy.


----------



## NineTails87 (Jul 1, 2016)

CAMVP said:


> Trips would fight for his wife but get handled!


You guys give Lesnar too much credit. If he attacked anyone in power at WWE, the whole locker room would have his ass. That's what happens when you're an asshole that doesn't care about the business. Lol at anyone thinking Lesnar can do or say whatever he wants. Stop living vicariously through a jackass people.



Mra22 said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > Love it. But if Brock does stay in WWE, watch Stephanie try to emasculate him on TV as none of the fans buy it, as per usual when she does this.
> ...


People fight and lose all the time. No one is just going to take Lesnar's shit. You guys fangirl for Lesnar way too hard. You're essentially to Lesnar what Cena kids are to Cena. Keep cheerleading a guy that doesn't give a shit about the business and craps on employers that literally kiss his ass for 5 appearances a year. What a guy Lesnar is.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

NineTails87 said:


> Mra22 said:
> 
> 
> > ShowStopper said:
> ...


Haven't all your posts been about Brock so far? You're giving a guy you don't like far too much attention.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock said:


> Brock's fucking honesty and bluntness endears him to people even more. It's not even him 'being a badass' or anything like that, he just answers the questions how the fuck he wants.
> 
> His 'I don't give a shit" line *in response to Steph* is one, if not the, lines of the damn year.
> 
> ...


Actually, that "I don't give a shit" line was in response to a question on whether his drawing power would be affected depending on the outcome of the fight(or something to that extent). 

His response to Stephanie is "I don't care what she says." and then he started laughing ALOT. :lol



Stephen90 said:


> Lesnar owned that stupid bitch.


You lack UFC and MMA knowledge.


(annoying, isn't it?)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> Yeah, he didn't give a fuck about Mania. Or the build to Mania. That was as basic a squash match/feud as you can be. And that's probably why, though. The extent of their creativity for him these days is "Go out there and suplex dude 18 times" they offer nothing challenging for him, or anybody he works with. Remember when he had to take on Rollins and they just had him squash him when the match could have been EPIC? That was horrendous. The last time he seemed truly motivated was after he squashed Cena and got the belt. He seemed like he was having fun.
> 
> It's going to be very interested to see what happens if Brock wins. I don't see how he'd want to finish out his WWE contract. UFC's HW division could really use him. Just listening to the guy talk, everything is "I want to do this, I needed to compete, I have to make up the way I left" etc.. You didn't hear any of that shit when he came back to WWE :lol It was basically "I needed to get paid a shit load of money....so I agreed to work less than 10 times a year for this lame fake wrestling company."


I agree with all of this. Its like how Lesnar has said many times he still has the competitive fire in him, he still has that need to compete, and on top of that he's not happy with how his MMA career ended. The thing with pro wrestling is, even if its at its peak, its not something thats going to give a serious competitive athlete their full. Its not going to satiate that desire to compete and test yourself. And it really doesn't help that thesedays all they let him do is 20 German Suplexes and an F5 then go home. That makes it even worse in my opinion, he's not competing and he's not even getting any variety out of the WWE. 

He seems to have so much more passion for his return to MMA, and I cant blame him.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> You lack UFC and MMA knowledge.
> 
> 
> (annoying, isn't it?)


Grow up you have the maturity of a 12 year old.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The part about Brock/Hunt starts at around 20:00.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



> He also takes a moment to clarify Heyman's role, saying that "He's my agent on fake television, he's not my agent for the UFC".


The amount of fucks Lesnar gives about all the shit that surrounds him is less than zero lol. 

I'm still surprised tho that he's apparently coming out till his WWE music tbh.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

@Brock are you going to join us for UFC 200 cbox?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Blackbeard said:


> @Brock are you going to join us for UFC 200 cbox?


I'm not sure yet, lol. I've set my tivo box to record to in case I'm too tired to stay up until 3AM. Plus I'm one of the biggest Lesnar fans out there, but I'm just very pessimistic about this fight and if he loses, watching it live is going to hurt.

On the flip, if he wins :woo

But yea, glass half empty atm.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Why would Staph open up the can of worms and say WWE doesn't support Brock's fight? And if UFC isn't competition then promote his fight.

And this dumbass is qualified to take over? She'd Dixie Carter the company.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TCE said:


>


What a well-produced back story & build-up video right here. I added it to the OP. I feel like Lesnar has the speed and strength advantage, and obviously the wrestling background that will help him get the take-down he needs. Make no mistake about it, there is no other option for Lesnar but to go for a takedown. Hunt obviously has them hands and if he lands on Lesnar's glass jaw it is lights out. Considering the strengths of these fighters clashing I can see why UFC put together this intriguing bout.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I assumed that this was a one off for Brock but I could be mistaken. If he wins I can see him wanting to come back for more, if he loses then yeah, I think that's definitely it for his MMA career.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



> I'm still surprised tho that he's apparently coming out till his WWE music tbh.


Where did you hear that? That would be a fucking awesome moment if that's the case.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

SO hyped for this. Brock is a freak of nature who can beat any man on the ground with ease. But Hunt has a granite chin and a Sledgehammer for a fist. This is going to be amazing.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

"He comes in like a crazy man and then I put him to sleep."

Hunto is one scary dude.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I'll watch Raw next week for the first time in months if Brock gets ktfo. They will probably just avoid the topic entirely though.


Lol @ them putting him on the cover of the next game too, very ballsy move.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

For those who thought Brock would be allowed to wear his Jimmy John's shorts:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750393779698278401


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Thinking Brock is above Reebok gear. :dana


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock Lesnar with Miesha Tate. Tate is one fine bitch.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Brock Lesnar with Miesha Tate. Tate is one fine bitch.


Taping over the Reebok on his clothes :lmao. 

I love this guy. We're not worthy.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TCE said:


>


Lord have mercy. 


What a promo. 


I think THIS should be the main event of UFC 200, not Jones/Cormier. :lol



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Brock Lesnar with Miesha Tate. Tate is one fine bitch.


Hope Sable doesn't mind. :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Lord have mercy.
> 
> 
> What a promo.
> ...


Jones/DC promo was actually infinitely better. Those two legitimately hate each other and there's obviously much more on the line. The backstory and buildup for that fight is insane.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Jones/DC promo was actually infinitely better. Those two legitimately hate each other and there's obviously much more on the line. The backstory and buildup for that fight is insane.


I thought the Aldo/Edgar one was fantastic. Classic good babyface vs babyface, with the mother of all heels waiting in the shadows in McGregor.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

UFC 200 Embedded: Vlog Series Episode 3. Featuring Brock Lesnar.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> UFC 200 Embedded: Vlog Series Episode 3. Featuring Brock Lesnar.


Damn. Brock's got huge hands for him to ask if they have a 5x when 4 is the biggest they've got. :lol


what a beast.



To Miesha : "We can spoon." 

Brock is Da MAN. 

(hope Sable doesn't see this.)


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

A real Canadian hero.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750519397387677696


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

^ Shit just got real.



I wonder what Bret thinks of this? :lol


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If Brock wins , Dana will want him back in the UFC full time , maybe he will have to come to an arrangement with the WWE since Brock is only wrestling part time so that they can share Brock and WWE can have access to some UFC wrestlers for their PPV promotion ? Both Vince and Dana are shrewd business men. Both will benefit. If Brock goes back to UFC , he'll be going after the title again , means a rematch with overeem first.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

^ He most definitely would want a rematch with Reem. But that said, Brock has to beat Hunt first.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



> To Miesha : "We can spoon."
> 
> Brock is Da MAN.
> 
> (hope Sable doesn't see this.)



I guess Brock watched the Embedded episode featuring Miesha in a bikini. The Beast was impressed.

... and then he tells Megan he was blessed with good looks and a hell of a body. Eat, sleep, CONQUER, repeat.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I hope Brock doesn't get destroyed or the whole WWE theme idea could blow up in Vince's face!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar wanting a piece of Miesha though, who wouldn't? kada

Bryan Carraway looks like the sort of guy who'd just stand there and watch Brock mount his girl and do nothing about it


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



> Bryan Carraway looks like the sort of guy who'd just stand there and watch Brock mount his girl and do nothing about it



Same with Benavidez if Brock went after Megan Olivi.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Just watched the breakdown of Lesnar vs Hunt by Dan Hardy.......... I'm Pumped!

Cant wait for the pre-fight press conference and the fight itself. I really want Lesnar to win this one.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



zkorejo said:


> Just watched the breakdown of Lesnar vs Hunt by Dan Hardy.......... I'm Pumped!
> 
> *Cant wait for the pre-fight press conference* and the fight itself. I really want Lesnar to win this one.


That's today at 3 EST, I believe.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Here's the live stream. Starts in just under 15 minutes. All the fighters on the main card will be there. For Brock's sake, hopefully they don't sit him next to Cain Velasquez.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hoping to see Brock get knocked the fudge out!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

All the stare downs from the conference:






Brock looks big as fuck.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

He belongs to us now :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750519397387677696
O Canada!
Our home and native land!
True patriot love in all thy sons command.
With glowing hearts we see thee rise,
The True North strong and free!
From far and wide,
O Canada, we stand on guard for BROCK.
BROCK keep our land glorious and free!
O Canada, we stand on guard for BROCK.
O Canada, we stand on guard for BROCK.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Lesnar wanting a piece of Miesha though, who wouldn't? kada
> 
> *Bryan Carraway looks like the sort of guy who'd just stand there and watch Brock mount his girl and do nothing about it*


Would YOU try and stop Brock? :lmao








SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Here's the live stream. Starts in just under 15 minutes. All the fighters on the main card will be there. For Brock's sake, hopefully they don't sit him next to Cain Velasquez.


What did you mean "For Brock's sake"?

Brock doesn't sweat Cain. 

I bet he acknowledges him as the only LEGIT loss in his career, considering that Reem pissed hot after their fight.

Anyway, I did find it interesting that they seated Cain all the way to end while seating Brock closer to Dana and next to DC. 


Oh and Brock was bringing the Sarcasm-bat and swinging away at all these repetitive stupid questions.

Case in point :


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Would YOU try and stop Brock? :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sat them in the order they'll be fighting. Cain/Browne will be the first fight on the main card, then Aldo/Edgar, followed by Tate/Nunes, Brock/Hunt will be the co-main event, Jones/DC the main event.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It's pretty funny that Brock/Hunt will be co-main.

I do believe this will be the first time TWO championship fights (technically one is an interim championship, but it should still be 5 rounds) will be be contested before a non-title fight.

Brock/Hunt should be a quick fight. If Brock doesn't get the takedown within the first minute or so of the fight he will be in serious trouble, unless he scores some lucky hail mary KO on the feet. My money is on Hunt getting the KO in the 1st round. Lesnar hasn't fought in a few years so he has to be somewhat rusty and this fight was put together in such short notice.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

^ Do you seriously believe that this fight is "short notice" for Brock?

Why? Because he said so?

I bet Brock knew about this fight for a long while and was training secretly....


I even heard rumors he's been training since April. 

One thing is for sure....Brock will be PREPARED going into the fight, imo.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ Do you seriously believe that this fight is "short notice" for Brock?
> 
> Why? Because he said so?
> 
> ...


Well I assume Brock has known for a while that he was going to fight again, since it was he that supposedly called White again telling him he wanted another fight. And I don't think Brock would accept a fight after so many years and not prepare properly. 

I just feel that his return is very sudden and especially against such a dangerous opponent. 

Hunt does have a pretty bad bottom game, but he is not like Mir who can just be pushed around and taken down with sheer brute force. Hunt cuts down to 265 and does not wilt under pressure like Mir. 

Most of Lesnar's wins in the UFC were against guys he could bully with his strength and wrestling. He only beat Carwin because Carwin gassed, but Hunt has gone 5 rounds multiple times in the UFC so his conditioning is not a problem.

Lesnar does have a shot at winning this fight but he is definitely the underdog. I will be rooting for him though


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Huge breaking news:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750895372910800896
^ Due to Jon Jones being taken off of the card.

Looks like @glenwo2 's wish came true after all.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Oh noes , Jon Jones juiced to the gills ? 

Brock has a huge reach advantage over Hunt but then Brock isn't going to fight standing. Any chance he gets , he'll rush Hunt , and once he takes him down to the ground , it's over. Hunt ground defence was pathetic against Stipe Miocic and that was just last year. Stipe Miocic controlled the fight and took Hunt down whenever he likes.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Bork Lazer was always headlining UFC200...now he's also the Main Event.

Idiot Vince never truly knew what he had with Brock Lesnar.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Goddamm you John Jones!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



marshal99 said:


> Oh noes , Jon Jones juiced to the gills ?
> 
> Brock has a huge reach advantage over Hunt but then Brock isn't going to fight standing. Any chance he gets , he'll rush Hunt , and once he takes him down to the ground , it's over. Hunt ground defence was pathetic against Stipe Miocic and that was just last year. Stipe Miocic controlled the fight and took Hunt down whenever he likes.


Hunt had a difficult weight cut before that fight. Also, Miocic was able to mix in his elite boxing which opened up opportunities for easy takedowns.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Natecore said:


> Bork Lazer was always headlining UFC200...now he's also the Main Event.
> 
> Idiot Vince never truly knew what he had with Brock Lesnar.


Brock is definitely the biggest star on the card, but the Jones/DC rivalry was fucking fantastic, and the fight would have been a lot better. The quality of the card took a huge hit with Jones being taken off of it.

Brock/Hunt could very easily end in the 1st round (or early 2nd.)


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Oh , Vince knew what he had hence why Brock is the one who broke the undertaKer's streak and has been the dominant beast for so long since. Not sure how long Brock's contract with WWE is but clearly , the ball is in Vince's courtyard and if Dana wants Brock back in the UFC , he has to navigate through Vince.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Was looking forward to Jones/DC, oh well.

Crazy to think Brock main evented UFC 100 and going to end up main eventing UFC 200.

If he wins, just make Brock's match at Summerslam the main event like they did last year with Taker.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Very upset Jones/DC isn't happening. But Brock vs. Hunt is a main event calibre fight, and its pretty amazing Brock is going to main event 100 and 200. Also hope Hunto gets a pay bump, dude deserves it.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Donnie said:


> Very upset Jones/DC isn't happening. But Brock vs. Hunt is a main event calibre fight, and its pretty amazing Brock is going to main event 100 and 200. Also hope Hunto gets a pay bump, dude deserves it.


Imagine if Hunt were to also get pulled (due to an injury or something) and if they would be forced to bump Cain Velasquez to the main event vs Lesnar.

Part II:










Brock would stay retired for good after that.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

^ Why do you hate Brock so much? :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I don't hate Brock. That would just be a pretty funny way for this whole thing to go down, although the odds of it transpiring would be infinitesimal.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Huge breaking news:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750895372910800896
> ...


Interesting how things work out. :lmao


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Jones is an embarrassment to MMA.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

in all the confusion its easily forgotten that this is the second mainevent for ufc 200 that was pulled given McGregor vs Diaz 2 was initially booked to Mainevent this show

I don't know if its irony or not but WWE in a way saved the biggest ufc show of year (assuming lesnar match goes ahead)

One thing that does interest me is lesnar doing all the press conferences/signings for ufc this past week and in his 4.5 years back in WWE he didn't do a single one, not even when he mainevented mania last year. even stranger when you consider the rock did a ton of media for WWE since his return in 2011


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It's hard to believe they didn't just replace his ass.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*










Brock Lesnar's reaction hearing he was headlining UFC again.



> Imagine if Hunt were to also get pulled (due to an injury or something) and if they would be forced to bump Cain Velasquez to the main event vs Lesnar.


Nah. UFC still owes us a Lesnar Vs. Dos Santos fight.



> One thing that does interest me is lesnar doing all the press conferences/signings for ufc this past week and in his 4.5 years back in WWE he didn't do a single one, not even when he mainevented mania last year. even stranger when you consider the rock did a ton of media for WWE since his return in 2011


Lesnar's just too much of a private person. He didn't go to any post-fight UFC parties even when he was their world champion.

- Vic


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

*UFC without Mcgregor v Diaz .. was the first blow, but it was manageable. This second blow kind of makes UFC 200 just subpar. The 3rd blow is if the Brock v Hunt fight goes like 12 seconds. 4th blow is if it is Brock Lesnar that gets beat in 12 seconds.

Let's see how this plays out.*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

WWE is promoting this fight on their YouTube channel now. They have three UFC produced videos on their YT page that they just uploaded.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Took long enough for them to promote it


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> WWE is promoting this fight on their YouTube channel now. They have three UFC produced videos on their YT page that they just uploaded.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If Brock werent married he would so have Miesha


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

hahahahahhahaa cross promotion they said


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DGenerationMC said:


>


"Not supporting the fight"

:heyman6


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Pretty obvious this is how the "cross promotion" got started: 

Brock: fight in ufc. brb

Vince: huh what? 

Brock has too much leverage for wwe to stop him. I'm sure that is why Stephanie or wwe said they are not in support when they learned Dana told them to fuck off. Its just too bad WWE spent so much time keeping Brock warm and relevant for UFC to cash in on him. 

UFC has already spent a much better and superb job promoting Brock then wwe in their last 4 years together so they're just gonna tag along Brock anyways like his side chick.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I just can't see Brock losing with him being in the main event. His odds right now are +150 which is very appealing.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I just can't see Brock losing with him being in the main event. His odds right now are +150 which is very appealing.


What does him being in the main event have to do with whether or not he can win the fight?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> What does him being in the main event have to do with whether or not he can win the fight?


UFC is in a tough spot right now with Connor and Jones. Right now they don't have a strong draw. Brock winning would allow them to get maybe 2-3 more big fights out of him. If he loses who do they have left that is a strong draw?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Boy Wonder said:


> UFC is in a tough spot right now with Connor and Jones. Right now they don't have a strong draw. Brock winning would allow them to get maybe 2-3 more big fights out of him. If he loses who do they have left that is a strong draw?


WWE is predetermined UFC is not.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

God these Lesnar fans know nothing about MMA.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Stephen90 said:


> WWE is predetermined UFC is not.


Obviously. I'm not saying the fight is fixed.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Obviously. I'm not saying the fight is fixed.


If you honestly believe that fight will be fixed you should bet your life savings on it


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The Boy Wonder said:


> UFC is in a tough spot right now with Connor and Jones. Right now they don't have a strong draw. Brock winning would allow them to get maybe 2-3 more big fights out of him. If he loses who do they have left that is a strong draw?


You should leave your #bestforbusiness speak for pro wrestling and not for a real sport??


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Well, Brock is no longer main eventing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751262281011306496


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It doesn't matter which order they fight in. Everyone knows that people are buying the PPV for Brock vs Hunt , not miesha vs nunos. For Brock , all he cares about is the $$$. As long as the payout is enough , he can go out to fight first. 
I think the only reason why they do not want to put Brock as the main event is because Brock is not secured in a multi fight deal with UFC , it's only a special one time deal to see how Brock is. It's essentially a trial match for Brock. If he loses , he retires for real from the UFC. If Brock wins in a convincing manner , Dana will go talk to vince about some sort of arrangement.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Well, Brock is no longer main eventing.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751262281011306496


I know.

I saw this during UFN 90 : DOS ANJOS/ALVAREZ(Congrats Eddie, btw).


WHAT A JOKE this is. 


No one and I mean....*NO ONE* aside from UFC diehards are going to watch that "Main Event" once Brock/Hunt is over. 

I almost feel like Stephanie McMahon had a hand in this or something....






marshal99 said:


> It doesn't matter which order they fight in. Everyone knows that people are buying the PPV for Brock vs Hunt , not miesha vs nunos. For Brock , all he cares about is the $$$. As long as the payout is enough , he can go out to fight first.
> *I think the only reason why they do not want to put Brock as the main event is because Brock is not secured in a multi fight deal with UFC , it's only a special one time deal to see how Brock is. It's essentially a trial match for Brock. If he loses , he retires for real from the UFC. If Brock wins in a convincing manner , Dana will go talk to vince about some sort of arrangement.*



That's all speculation, though. It might be true but we don't really know.

All we do know is that it would've made for a better BUSINESS decision to have Brock/Hunt as the Main Event so as to keep ALL the eyeballs on ALL the fights.

Now they risk fans just tuning out and not even bothering to watch basically a "chick fight" as the Main Event. And I like Miesha but I just don't care for seeing her in the Main Event of what should've been a Huge event.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Why would it matter if people tune out? They would have already purchased the PPV, which is all the UFC cares about. Brock's presence on the card will draw regardless of the order.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Why would it matter if people tune out? They would have already purchased the PPV, which is all the UFC cares about. Brock's presence on the card will draw regardless of the order.


Oh I know that.

I'm just saying that this is what will happen to those who purchased the PPV. 

Just making an observation.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

After watching killers kill each other for two hours, seeing two chicks fight probably isn't the best way to cap your biggest PPV ever. Just saying. While Miesha is one of the 4 or 5 "name" women in the UFC, I don't think anyone gives a fuck about Nunes. So this is putting a ton of pressure on Tate. Can you imagine like when it's UFC 300...and they reflect back on how Nunes walked out as the champ in the main event of UFC 200? That would be such a nightmare scenario.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> After watching killers kill each other for two hours, seeing two chicks fight probably isn't the best way to cap your biggest PPV ever. Just saying. While Miesha is one of the 4 or 5 "name" women in the UFC, I don't think anyone gives a fuck about Nunes. So this is putting a ton of pressure on Tate. Can you imagine like when it's UFC 300...and they reflect back on how Nunes walked out as the champ in the main event of UFC 200? That would be such a nightmare scenario.


Do you remember who closed UFC 100?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Do you remember who closed UFC 100?


The guy going on before the women?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Godway said:


> The guy going on before the women?


 Jon Fitch vs. Paulo Thiago


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hyped for this. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock is busy mounting Sable to be bothered by other women.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Mister Sinister said:


> It's hard to believe they didn't just replace his ass.


UFC did replace Jon Jones. Anderson Silva is stepping in to face Daniel Cormier but in a non-title fight.


----------



## Schrodinger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

UFC really fucked up this pay-per-view. They should have never booked Tate on this card if they were gonna pair her up with a no name in the first place.

They should have also allowed Conor to work less publicity for this fight and then just made him make up for it on the next one. 

They should not have trusted Jones, a guy who snorts cocaine and commits felonies, to save their most important card. They could have had Lawler or Dos Anjos or any number of other top fighters to replace Conor, but they got greedy and wanted their biggest grudge match as headliner. It was another dumb move in a series of dumb moves that the UFC has been making in regards to booking. 

They were stuck between a rock and a hard place. Make Brock the main event and make the sport look bad or make Tate/Nunes the main event and headline what should have been their biggest PPV ever with a shitty fight.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The whole PPV draw is Brock/Hunt so once people purchased that PPV , UFC is happy - job done. Who cares about that main event ?


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Have they already began promoting Mark Hunt as Reigns' cousin?


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Jon Fitch vs. Paulo Thiago


Was that a post show match or something cause I never saw that close UFC 100?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Nightrow said:


> Was that a post show match or something cause I never saw that close UFC 100?


The fight was delayed and didn't take place until after the main event so it wasn't really the main event, it just so happened to be the last fight on the card due to circumstances. I think.

So yea, post show really.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Miesha Tate vs Amanda Nunes is now main eventing UFC 200 and Brock vs Mark is back to co main event WTF


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Miesha deserves the main event.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I get that they believe a title should be the main event, but Brock, Cormier, Silva and Hunt being under Miesha Tate? It's 2016, the belts don't mean a damn thing if the real draw is beneath a title fight. The MMA purists are happy, hell I'm happy for Tate and Nunes to get that shine, but Brock/Hunt, Cormier/Silva, hell even Aldo/Edgar are bigger fights, no not because they are men because I think Joanna/Claudia will be more entertaining than Tate/Nunes. 

How the hell do you leave a returning :lelbrock on the midcard in any capacity if the headliner's name isn't Conor?


----------



## Liv (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

That Press Conference was money! 

Brock dominated everyone on the mic ahaha.

And people seriously say he can't talk? Lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Nightrow said:


> Was that a post show match or something cause I never saw that close UFC 100?


It was originally suppose to go earlier but they wanted to make sure the PPV time did not run out on the main event, so they moved it. The point is, it doesn't really matter which fight goes last at this point. The Brock/Hunt fight has been advertised as one of the main events for over a month now. They'll still draw a lot of buys, and whichever fight closes won't have any negative effect on the perception of the event.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

More Brock in this episode:






Weigh ins are later on today as well (the "for show" weigh ins, that is; official weigh ins are happening now.)


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*WWE is taking this cross promotion with the UFC very seriously*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751461109954179072


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: WWE is taking this cross promotion with the UFC very seriously*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751461109954179072


But The All-Omnipotent Stephanie McMahon said:
"We are not supporting the fight necessarily but, again, it's not a competitor to us and the more that our superstars, that's how we refer to our talent, the more they do outside of WWE, the more awareness it generates and the broader the audience can be that is then brought back into our properties. So we recognize the value of that,".

I guess the WWE higher-ups are with Brock and don't care what she says either. #NoMa'am


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Can't believe the WWE is streaming the weigh in. Some serious cross promotion going down.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

:mark: Brock Lesnar making WWE great again :mark:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Video from the early weigh in: https://www.instagram.com/p/BHnHM8dAqY-/

Brock continues to give no fucks when that reporter asks him to get back on the scale.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock really gives no fucks


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Pacmanboi said:


> I get that they believe a title should be the main event, but Brock, Cormier, Silva and Hunt being under Miesha Tate? It's 2016, the belts don't mean a damn thing if the real draw is beneath a title fight. The MMA purists are happy, hell I'm happy for Tate and Nunes to get that shine, but Brock/Hunt, Cormier/Silva, hell even Aldo/Edgar are bigger fights, no not because they are men because I think Joanna/Claudia will be more entertaining than Tate/Nunes.
> 
> How the hell do you leave a returning :lelbrock on the midcard in any capacity if the headliner's name isn't Conor?


UFC PROMOTES EVERY FIGHT LIKE A MAIN EVENT. 

If people paid for the ppv for one fight ufc is HAPPY. WHO THE EFF CARES. 

Wrestling fans are so isolated from the rest of the world. I am half expecting them to complain of the lack of pyro.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Weigh ins start in 15 minutes. Live stream:






Also on WWE.com: http://www.wwe.com/article/brock-lesnar-ufc-200-weigh-live-stream


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The_Jiz said:


> UFC PROMOTES EVERY FIGHT LIKE A MAIN EVENT.
> 
> If people paid for the ppv for one fight ufc is HAPPY. WHO THE EFF CARES.
> 
> Wrestling fans are so isolated from the rest of the world. I am half expecting them to complain of the lack of pyro.


:lol or about the lack of manager Paul Heyman or valet Sable.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

It seems Brock and Miesha have been interacting for this build up for UFC 200 I bet Sable isnt happy with that


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock Vs Samoa Joe would have been something.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

No hand shake between Brock/Hunt.

Hunt: "I thought he was retired. I'm gonna smash his face in."


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Dell said:


> Miesha deserves the main event.


Is that you, Stephanie McMahon?





CAMVP said:


> Brock is busy mounting Sable to be bothered by other women.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Though he did offer to spoon with Miesha. :Brock





deanambroselover said:


> It seems Brock and Miesha have been interacting for this build up for UFC 200 I bet Sable isnt happy with that


Or maybe she is? 

Sable is no stranger to HLA, you know.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock looks amazing he looks like a damn beast his whole body just makes him look truly deadly. This summer is about to get good tommorow he returns and than Orton vs Lesnar, man what else can you ask for. If Lesnar wins and sales are high I am sure Dana is going to want to work something with Vince for this to happen more, however if Lesnar loses its just a one time deal and its done.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

^ I agree. If Lesnar gets KO'd, it will be the first time he ever will be put to sleep and that might just make him think that the Fight game maybe isn't worth it anymore. He scratched that itch and the itch is gone.

HOWEVER, if Brock has a good showing(even if by some chance he loses), I think his competitive juices will be flowing to the max and he may not want to stop fighting anytime soon. 


All in all, though, I think Brock takes Hunt down from the opening bell/horn/whatever and "Frank Mir's" his face, leading to a GnP victory. 

And from there, he goes on to feud with Orton, where he would ultimately destroy him, and then Maybe Roman Reigns just because.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I imagine everyone knows both Brock & Hunt's gameplan , it's down to execution now. If Brock brings hunt down , it's over. A loss to Brock won't hurt hunt too much but a loss for Brock means it'll be all over for him in the UFC so it's all or nothing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Stephanie McMahon said:


> "In Brock Lesnar's case it was really a special case that we are allowing him to do this fight," McMahon said. "But like you said it's not really a cross-promotional opportunity, but we are allowing him to participate in that fight.
> 
> *"We are not supporting the fight necessarily but*, again, it's not a competitor to us and the more that our superstars, that's how we refer to our talent, the more they do outside of WWE, the more awareness it generates and the broader the audience can be that is then brought back into our properties. So we recognize the value of that."


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Was looking around at odds and some of the bets being offered are hilarious:

Brock Lesnar To Perform A German Suplex? Yes 8/1
Brock Lesnar To Wear A 'Suplex City T-Shirt' On His Entrance To The Cage Yes 14/1
Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson To Be Announced As A UFC Competitor On The Night Yes 20/1
Sable (Lesnars Wife) To Be A Special Guest Octagon Girl Yes 28/1
Vince McMahon To Be In Attendance 13/2

:lmao at the Sable and Rock ones in particular


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

What is Stephanie talking about? :duck


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The_Jiz said:


> UFC PROMOTES EVERY FIGHT LIKE A MAIN EVENT.
> 
> If people paid for the ppv for one fight ufc is HAPPY. WHO THE EFF CARES.
> 
> Wrestling fans are so isolated from the rest of the world. I am half expecting them to complain of the lack of pyro.


As they should, every fight should feel important because it's not the fighter's job to promote themselves, it's their job to fight. Some just go above and beyond. Don't count me in for that last category, I follow every sport as I follow pro wrestling, but with any sport I enjoy fireworks and action. I expect action when I see LeBron James, when I see Seth Rollins, and in this sport when I see Brock Lesnar and Anderson Silva, two great matches that could've main evented.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If Brock wins tonight then I'd have no problem with him destroying Orton and winning the World Title again.


On me predictions I did have Hunt down to win via KO/TKO in round 2. Heart says Lesnar, head says Hunt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Dell said:


> Miesha deserves the main event.


*I love how your Women's marking translates to UFC :lmao <3*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> On me predictions I did have Hunt down to win via KO/TKO in round 2. Heart says Lesnar, head says Hunt.


Get out of my noggin. My exact sentiments tbh.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Or maybe she is?
> 
> Sable is no stranger to HLA, you know.


I dont think Sable would want a threesome. Im surprised Brock has been that way to Miesha with the spooning clearly he plays around when Sable isnt with him


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

There's speculation that Tate/Nunes is main eventing because Ronda will be in attendance and will confront the winner inside the octagon to set up a match at a later date. Ronda is probably expecting (well, more like hoping for) a Tate win because she matches up well with her and she's already beaten her twice. But it would be funny if Nunes wins instead. Nunes' striking is light years ahead of Ronda's and she also has the jiu jitsu to deal with Ronda's ground game. Nunes could make Ronda look silly on her feet in the same way that Holm did - although she would need to finish Ronda early, because Nunes has bad cardio. 

If Ronda was suicidal after her loss to Holm, imagine her state of mind after another loss.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> If Brock wins tonight then I'd have no problem with him destroying Orton and winning the World Title again.
> 
> 
> On me predictions I did have Hunt down to win via KO/TKO in round 2. Heart says Lesnar, head says Hunt.


Why should him winning have any bearing on a fake sport? To hell with Lesnar and his lazy squash match suplex routine. At this point, I'd actually take Reigns as champion over him because he at least has actual matches.

Anyway, Hunt's knocking him out, for whatever it's worth. If it's not rigged, that is.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why should him winning have any bearing on a fake sport? To hell with Lesnar and his lazy squash match suplex routine. At this point, I'd actually take Reigns as champion over him because he at least has actual matches.
> 
> Anyway, Hunt's knocking him out, for whatever it's worth. If it's not rigged, that is.


It doesn't have to be rigged for Brock to win, but I agree with your prediction. Brock isn't a skilled mixed martial artist, but his sheer strength and athleticism makes up for it - so if he manages to take it to the ground and is able to use his wrestling, he has a good chance. 

But Brock can't just shoot in for a takedown immediately. He's going to have to set it up and mix in some striking. That's where Hunt will have an opportunity to poke holes in his amateurish stand up game. Hunt sets up his KO punch by throwing a lazy lead left for the sole purpose of reading his opponent's reaction and movement, and then utilizes that info to know where to place a right upper cut or a right straight. He also has a pretty deadly left hook. His offense is difficult even for guys with good stand up to defend, let alone for someone like Brock. The longer it stays standing, Brock will be looking like a deer in headlights.

Also, Hunt's counter wrestling is being a bit underrated. His takedown defense is solid, and he has a tendency to scramble back to his feet after being taken down.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If it's not rigged, that is.


Aaaaaaaaaaaand it's started already. If Lesnar wins, I'm sure this will indeed be the number 1 reason/excuse people will try and imply upon, or they'll suddenly rag on Hunt for losing because of whatever reasons. 

-----------------

Anyway, Lesnar obviously has a chance to win but his time away combined with his age in relation to his 5 year absence, plus the experience Hunt has got, esp recently with him having regular fights, just leads me to believe that it'll be a Hunt win, 2nd round is what I said.

I want to go with my heart, but I have to go with my head.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why should him winning have any bearing on a fake sport? To hell with Lesnar and his lazy squash match suplex routine. At this point, I'd actually take Reigns as champion over him because he at least has actual matches.
> 
> Anyway, Hunt's knocking him out, for whatever it's worth. If it's not rigged, that is.


So if Brock wins, that's the warcry you're going with? "It's rigged"? fpalm


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Totally supporting Brock tonight


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I don't know anything about Mark Hunt. That being said, he has made himself look like a total cunt for the past couple of weeks. I hope Lesnar wrecks him. 

Knockout City, Bitch.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> So if Brock wins, that's the warcry you're going with? "It's rigged"? fpalm


Brock hasn't fought in forever, has bad stand up and can't take a punch, and Hunt is a punching specialist, so yeah, that'd be my suspicion. I don't think he can beat him unless Hunt just gets a freak injury or something. Rigging it would make a lot of sense why WWE would want to do this, considering how much they HATE people doing outside projects, let alone other sporting events.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Does Mark Hunt have any idea who Brock is? Brock is a beast and could legit kill someone


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



deanambroselover said:


> Does Mark Hunt have any idea who Brock is? Brock is a beast and could legit kill someone


So can Hunt tbh. You should look up on him to get a better idea on what Lesnar is up against too if anything. 

Wait, I just responded to....oh.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

*Eeeh .. I think it'll be messy.

Brock will take down Hunt over & over again, & win on the scorecards. But he'll get rocked from time to time, but Hunt can't finish because Lesnar keeps taking him down.

*


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I really hope Brock wins but I can't see it just because the dude he's fighting is no joke and he's been out of UFC for so long this guy surely has the edge on him, hope Brock can find a way to win though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Brock hasn't fought in forever, has bad stand up and can't take a punch, and Hunt is a punching specialist, so yeah, that'd be my suspicion. I don't think he can beat him unless Hunt just gets a freak injury or something. Rigging it would make a lot of sense why WWE would want to do this, considering how much they HATE people doing outside projects, let alone other sporting events.


"Can't take a punch"? HORSESHIT!

Carwin never put him to sleep

Cain never put him to sleep

Reem never put him to sleep


Brock HAS been hit before. You're acting like ONE SINGLE PUNCH(even if it's a jab) will send him down as if he's a friggin' house-of-cards or something. 

You're really not giving him much credit here and giving a bit too much credit to Mark.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Just found out the reason the Miesha/Nunes fight was made the Main Event while Brock/Hunt went back to CO :





> MARK Hunt has been bumped from the top spot at UFC 200 after a tough day on Saturday for Aussie fighters.
> While UFC president Dana White announced on Tuesday the Sydney slugger would be the main event, the bout has now been dropped back to co-main after an alleged contract dispute with Hunt’s opponent, WWE Superstar Brock Lesnar.
> Hunt joked the decision "must’ve been about money" following suggestions Lesnar wanted an upgraded deal to top what is being billed the greatest card in UFC history.
> It is understood White refused, however.


http://www.news.com.au/sport/ufc/uf...r/news-story/873682e0460954a9f750c98d6a3053a9

>>> So Brock asked for more money.

I'm shocked, I tell you. :brock4


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hope Brock gets his little bitch ass knocked the fuck out :dance


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> "Can't take a punch"? HORSESHIT!
> 
> Carwin never put him to sleep
> 
> ...


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hoping Brock wins, but Hunt has a deceivingly strong knockout power. This fight ends by decision in Brock's favor or by a knockout by Hunt.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> "Can't take a punch"? HORSESHIT!
> 
> Carwin never put him to sleep
> 
> ...


You're a dumbass Cain and Reem had Brock cowering in fear. You lack UFC and MMA knowledge.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

They might have something special planned for Brock's entrance.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751866789638791168


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock will go for a takedown and clipped by Hunt. Match ends with Brock cowering in fear. Hunt by 1st round ko.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Stephen90 said:


> You're a dumbass Cain and Reem had Brock cowering in fear. You lack UFC and MMA knowledge.


It was diverticulitis that had Brock in fear


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Brock hasn't fought in forever, has bad stand up and can't take a punch, and Hunt is a punching specialist, so yeah, that'd be my suspicion. I don't think he can beat him unless Hunt just gets a freak injury or something. Rigging it would make a lot of sense why WWE would want to do this, considering how much they HATE people doing outside projects, let alone other sporting events.


Lol come on man :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Hulk Hogan said:


> It was diverticulitis that had Brock in fear


His diverticulitis had nothing to do with his amateurish stand up.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> His diverticulitis had nothing to do with his amateurish stand up.


Brock lost to Brock not to Cain or Alastair.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Stephen90 said:


> You're a dumbass Cain and Reem had Brock cowering in fear. You lack UFC and MMA knowledge.


Well one punch isn't going to do it, but if he gets caught with a series of blows, then yeah, he's in for a hell of a night. Brock even said himself during the build up that he needs to work on his striking game and his defense. Brock knows who he is and knows he needs to take Hunt down to the ground to win.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Hulk Hogan said:


> It was diverticulitis that had Brock in fear


No it was the punches that had Brock cowering in fear. And the UFC heavyweight division is 10 times better than it was in 08. No more old blown up light heavyweights like old man Couture or stiffs like Heath Herring.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I'm honestly most interested in seeing what Brock's face looks like on Monday's Raw.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Hulk Hogan said:


> Brock lost to Brock not to Cain or Alastair.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


>











*COME AT ME, BRO.*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Well, Brock's odds of winning may have just increased:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751872343236972544


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock Lesnar will a less swollen face on Raw confirmed.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Don't really keep up with UFC but definitely watching for Brock. Does the event start in 6 hours?


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Dolorian said:


> Don't really keep up with UFC but definitely watching for Brock. Does the event start in 6 hours?


Main card starts in 4 hours 30 minutes time


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Main card starts in 4 hours 30 minutes time


Ah, cool...thanks


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Well, Brock's odds of winning may have just increased:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751872343236972544


Rumours say it was an RKO :creepytrips


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

@Dell *Watch Stephanie announce that Sasha and Charlotte are main eventing Battleground if Miesha vs. Nunes gets good reviews.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Well, Brock's odds of winning may have just increased:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751872343236972544



Forget Brock's odds of winning. 

If it's a legit injury, their fight is in jeoparday!! 

And that would pretty much DESTROY UFC 200. 

I hope this is just some bullshit prank tweet by FrontRowBrian and not have any truth to it.

Just how reliable is this FrontRowBrian anyway?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



glenwo2 said:


> Forget Brock's odds of winning.
> 
> If it's a legit injury, their fight is in jeoparday!!
> 
> ...


Not the most reliable tbh and I havn't seen it reported or followed up upon so far.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Some of the wrestling dirt sheets picked this up and the guy said it's not serious enough to call the fight off when someone asked him about it.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Dell *Watch Stephanie announce that Sasha and Charlotte are main eventing Battleground if Miesha vs. Nunes gets good reviews.*


Steph being a narcissistic bitch might work in our favor. She loves the attention of shit like that. Not battleground but in the future for sure I can see it. Sasha will draw those Backlash 2000 ratings in the main event. Flawless GOAT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Dell said:


> Steph being a narcissistic bitch might work in our favor. She loves the attention of shit like that. Not battleground but in the future for sure I can see it. Sasha will draw those Backlash 2000 ratings in the main event. Flawless GOAT


*
Good thing we're in the UFC thread. The amount of bait in that last sentence would fire up some lasses in the Women's threads fella :reigns2.*


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Only way I see Charlotte-Sasha main eventing is if Reigns is taken out of the Triple Threat and Ambrose-Rollins is suddenly made a non-title match :lol


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Last time Steph did something like that we ended up with the Diva's revolution storyline.
Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

PPV has started.

Velasquez will lay a beating on Browne.

Lesnar fight should be close to midnight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Yeah, watching now. Rooting for The Beast and The Cupcake.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock is getting the biggest basic money purse out of everyone else in UFC 200 to fight , it's not even close. 

Kevin Iole Verified account
‏@KevinI

Brock Lesnar's purse tonight is $2.5 million

Kevin Iole Verified account
‏@KevinI

Other purses: Hunt 700k, Tate 500k, Aldo 400k, Spider Silva 600k, Cain 300k, Travis 120k, Edgar 190k, Nunes 100k


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar fight is next.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Eat , Sleep , Conquer , repeat , Brock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Next: The Beast is on the Hunt! :mark:

Come on Brock, wreck some shit!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

They're promoting the Lesnar/Orton SummerSlam match.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

If he comes out in a Suplex City shirt....


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> They're promoting the Lesnar/Orton SummerSlam match.


Dana has already said that they will be promoting WWE due to them letting Brock to fight just as WWE has been promoting UFC 200.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock came out to Enter Sandman.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The beast representing Canada. lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock won the first round.


----------



## Stephleref (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Really boring fight but Lesnar clearly won.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock likely won this by desicion.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock officially wins by unanimous decision.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Feels like UFC fed a bum to Brock. That dude Mark Hunt was not in shape at all, and Brock was in great shape. I'd like to see if Lesnar can fight against the legit fighters.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

And some of you were doubting BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Randy Lahey said:


> Feels like UFC fed a bum to Brock. That dude Mark Hunt was not in shape at all, and Brock was in great shape. I'd like to see if Lesnar can fight against the legit fighters.


Hunt is far from a bum.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Brock was tentative but expected after so many years out and against a knockout artist like Hunt. Will be curious to see where he will go now and what Dana will be doing with him.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Randy Lahey said:


> Feels like UFC fed a bum to Brock. That dude Mark Hunt was not in shape at all, and Brock was in great shape. I'd like to see if Lesnar can fight against the legit fighters.


WWE and UFC should have an MMA match at Wrestlemania with Brock versus a top heavyweight. That would give Vince his greatest WM ratings in history.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hunt did not look good. I wish the fight were better, but congrats to :brock4


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Randy Lahey said:


> Feels like UFC fed a bum to Brock. That dude Mark Hunt was not in shape at all, and Brock was in great shape. I'd like to see if Lesnar can fight against the legit fighters.


Hunt is one dangerous striker, far from a bum, if you don't know what you talking about just shut the fuck up.

Lesnar won because of his wrestling.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Kennedyowns said:


> Hunt is far from a bum.


He was a bum tonight. His record in the UFC is now 12-11. But just the physical differences between Lesnar and Hunt were striking. Lesnar looked like a legit athlete. Hunt looked like a fatass off the street. Maybe that is how Hunt looks in all his fights because I havent followed his career. But tonight he looked like a joke.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Hunt is a top ten heavyweight and was the Vegas favorite -170. 

Lesnar was godly.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Very good, controlled fight by Lesnar considering his ring rust. He took care of a dangerous fighter who could've knocked his head off if he got caught by any of Hunt's punches.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar won but still doesn't mean that he's going to win a another title.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Kennedyowns said:


> Hunt is far from a bum.


No doubt he'll be saying the same for Roy Nelson.


----------



## Shatab Anwar (Feb 28, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Where are the doubters now? Brock Lesnar is a freak of nature.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Congrats to Brock Lesnar! Very happy for him that he won and it was a comfortably victory too. Mark Hunt was a good competitor for him and glad Lesnar didn't lose his return fight. 

WWE must be over the moon because Lesnar's drawing power got bigger!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

The beast !!! :mark:


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Randy Lahey said:


> Feels like UFC fed a bum to Brock. That dude Mark Hunt was not in shape at all, and Brock was in great shape. I'd like to see if Lesnar can fight against the legit fighters.


Far from a bum. Just has a weakness against good wrestlers and that happens to be Brocks strength. 

There was only three outcomes. 

Brock gets caught rushing in and gets knocked out. 

Brock does what we saw, wrestles his way to a decision.

Or Brock ground and pounds a TKO


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

LOL, when Brock said "From this white boy", my dad and I kinda looked at each other like "oh shit..." Thought he was going somewhere else with that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Lesnar completely dominated that fight.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Very good, controlled fight by Lesnar considering his ring rust. He took care of a dangerous fighter who could've knocked his head off if he got caught by any of Hunt's punches.


Which is why Brock stay away from his punches and didn't rush in like he usually does in the past. Brock was playing smart and bidding his time.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

YESSSS so happy for Brock, he dominated the entire thing. 

UTTER BEAST

WWE will milk the shit outta this now!


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



marshal99 said:


> Dana has already said that they will be promoting WWE due to them letting Brock to fight just as WWE has been promoting UFC 200.


I imagine you'll be hearing a lot more about UFC 200 on WWE TV now that Lesnar won his match lolz.


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Nah, Lesnar strengh is too descomunal, he has to be using something, his transition from a WWE ring to a UFC octagon was too fast to tell me he is completely clean.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Was really nervous for Brock watching that, 
Hopefully he calls it a day now.

He may not give a crap about the fans,
but we sure as hell care about him.

How the wives/husbands of these fighters watch i will never know, 
Sable looked more relieved than anyone at the end of the fight.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Randy Lahey said:


> Feels like UFC fed a bum to Brock. That dude Mark Hunt was not in shape at all, and Brock was in great shape. I'd like to see if Lesnar can fight against the legit fighters.


I don't follow UFC, but I saw a little of Hunt on his past matches hes not a bum Lesnar was just smart and played it very defensive which gave Lesnar the win its good to see him win expect more of him since he won his first come back.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

That was a squash match Brock didn't even have to bust out the F5s or german suplexes.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

mma fans crying on the other thread when i suggested that brock was never gonna lose and somehow hunt was a legit serious threat.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Damn Tate took a nasty knee.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Nunes just gave Tate that Brock Lesnar squash match beatdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

God she completely squashed Tate...


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Wow , Nunes destroyed Tate. Tate has never been beaten that way before and she's a veteran.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

That knee to the face really fucked Tate up. She just couldn't recover for it.

I'm guessing Ronda is facing Nunez next?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Congratulations Brock, damn fine job!!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Dolorian said:


> That knee to the face really fucked Tate up. She just couldn't recover for it.
> 
> I'm guessing Ronda is facing Nunez next?


LOL Ronda will want no part of Nunes. Her striking is light years ahead of Ronda's. She'll do to Ronda what Holm did to her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> LOL Ronda will want no part of Nunes. Her striking is light years ahead of Ronda's. She'll do to Ronda what Holm did to her.


Yeah maybe Ronda plans some more surgeries or movies to further delay her return


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*










To the haters; ops

-----------

So roud 

I'm not to usually gloat but after all the stick Lesnar has been getting, I'm fucking glad and happy. Oh and before anyone pipes in, I couldn't give a flying fuck about any excuses people have got as to why/how Hunt lost or whatever.

Happy. Very happy


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

brock beating hunter could potentially be bad for ufc if brock doesn't fight again in the octagon, what would it say about the quality of heavyweights if an ageing brock lesnar who was slipping when he initially left is able to come in with all that ring rust and beat a current top 10 heavyweight?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Just put the WWE title on Brock and let him hold on to it for 2 years cause there ain't a single motherfucker on the roster with this guy's credibility.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

Congrats to Brock. I picked Hunt but I said a Brock win wouldn't surprise me. There was definitely a path to victory for him and we saw it. 

He still gets smashed and embarrassed by any of the top 5 heavyweights though.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*

I was slightly concerned in round two but Brock showcased his wrestling ability and strength well. Man, Brock was punching the hell out of Hunt and still didn't put him away with the ground & pound. Unanimous decision victory is still an admirable feat considering Brock has been away from fighting for a while and the caliber of opponent Brock just came out on top. 

Time for WWE and Heyman to promote the shit out of Brock Lesnar for SummerSlam and beyond. 

Randy Orton doesn't stand a chance now, I don't believe. Maybe no one in WWE does.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stephen90 said:


> Lesnar won but still doesn't mean that he's going to win a another title.


Why you so butt hurt :lol



Stephen90 said:


> No it was the punches that had Brock cowering in fear. And the UFC heavyweight division is 10 times better than it was in 08. No more old blown up light heavyweights like old man Couture or stiffs like Heath Herring.


Diverticulitis that defeated Brock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Clique said:


> Randy Orton doesn't stand a chance now, I don't believe.


Yeah, let's hope that we at least get a good match.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Kudos to Lesnar. To be able to come back with no ring rust and take down someone like Hunt is pretty impressive. I'm not that knowledgeable about UFC but I had heard about him.

And Miesha, this is what happens when you make your opponent listen to Katy Perry's music, they eagerly punch you in the face as hard as they can.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Good performance by Brock but Velasquez reminded me why I'm so fucking scared of him so no rematch talk from me.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah maybe Ronda plans some more surgeries or movies to further delay her return


Something has to be said about Ronda's mental state that one loss , she crumples and stay away from fighting. She'll want a tomato can to fight for her next match , she'll want no part of nunes.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Hulk Hogan said:


> Why you so butt hurt :lol


He's right. Brock gets destroyed by any of the top 5 heavyweights.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

That was a gppd fight. Brock went in with the perfect game plan and executed it well. Man he's quick.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What A Maneuver said:


> And Miesha, this is what happens when you make your opponent listen to Katy Perry's music, they eagerly punch you in the face as hard as they can.


I knew that Katy Perry song was bad news...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

nucklehead88 said:


> That was a gppd fight. Brock went in with the perfect game plan and executed it well. Man he's quick.


To be fair, what other game plan would he have gone in with? He can't do anything other than wrestle.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Poor Miesha , she fought so hard to get that title and one match later , she already lost it.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I knew that Katy Perry song was bad news...


She walked out to that song when she beat Holm for the title.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

marshal99 said:


> Poor Miesha , she fought so hard to get that title and one match later , she already lost it.


So did Holm, neither woman was able to successfully defend.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He's right. Brock gets destroyed by any of the top 5 heavyweights.


Lol please, Hunt was defeating Lesnar before the fight even happened to you folks.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> To be fair, what other game plan would he have gone in with? He can't do anything other than wrestle.


You are correct, that was pretty much his only logical plan. My point was that he executed it very well. He took hardly any dangerous shots from Hunt, read Hunts combinations well, and kept his knockout power as a non-factor.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He's right. Brock gets destroyed by any of the top 5 heavyweights.


Ok this is BS. Why is it that LITERALLY 2 HOURS AGO, Brock has no chance, suddenly turned into, Brock can't beat the top 5 in the most stacked UFC Heavyweight division of all time? The man legit won a fight after 5 years away, give him his fucking props.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Brock comes back to UFC after years out, beats a credible opponent, and still you've got people in here trying to bring him down. Just stop embarrassing yourselves.

There is absolutely NO WAY you can put a negative spin on this. Dude is a beast, Also judging by their twitter I'm glad WWE are milking the shit outta this, I hope they do for months.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DX-Superkick said:


> Ok this is BS. Why is it that LITERALLY 2 HOURS AGO, Brock has no chance, suddenly turned into, Brock can't beat the top 5 in the most stacked UFC Heavyweight division of all time? The man legit won a fight after 5 years away, give him his fucking props.


Who said he had no chance? Certainly not me. I picked Hunt but I said I could see Brock winning and it would not surprise me. Check my posts.

There's nothing I saw from Brock tonight that showed me he has improved from his first stint. He's still the exact same one dimensional fighter. He can wrestle - that's it. His stand up game is non existent and he is still mortified of getting hit in the face.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the mma marks are upset that a part timer can clean up in the UFC showing how poor it has gotten


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

As long as Brock is still under contract with the 'E , he won't be anywhere near the UFC title scene. I'm sure Brock will face Overeem in a rematch at some point if Overeem doesn't beat Miocic for the HW title.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Randy Lahey said:


> Feels like UFC fed a bum to Brock. That dude Mark Hunt was not in shape at all, and Brock was in great shape. I'd like to see if Lesnar can fight against the legit fighters.


If a top 10 fighter is a bum... :draper2


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

I knew people were going to bury Hunt after his loss to Brock, just to make Lesnar look bad. Looking on social media, it all went from:

_"Mark Hunt is a KO artist, and it's lights out for Mr. WWE tonight."_

to...

_"Hunt came in out of shape and injured. Hope Lesnar stays away from the UFC, because he looked awful in there."_

I'm so glad he won. I would be even happier if he decided to continue training and fighting, and he won the title...highly unlikely, but it would be hilarious.

Brock fought a really smart fight, something he needed to do against Hunt. I was a bit worried in the 2nd, because he was standing with him a bit too long for my liking, but he didn't pull a Rousey.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to Brock, comes back to UFC after a 5-year hiatus and wins his 1st fight back.









His asking price just went up. :Brock


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Bastar said:


> If a top 10 fighter is a bum... :draper2


then if the guy is that good and part time brock can win, what does that say about how poor ufc is then?


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

I hope Vince and co milk the hell out of Brock's win.

Start Raw off this week with Heyman announcing Brock as the winner.

I loved seeing the SummerSlam and 2K17 promo during a UFC PPV, hearing all the MMA fans around me complain.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Who said he had no chance? Certainly not me. I picked Hunt but I said I could see Brock winning and it would not surprise me. Check my posts.
> 
> There's nothing I saw from Brock tonight that showed me he has improved from his first stint. He's still the exact same one dimensional fighter. He can wrestle - that's it. His stand up game is non existent and he is still mortified of getting hit in the face.


It's not entirely against you. It's the, "Brock beat a can." Mark Hunt is a fucking KO artist that's top 10 in the biggest most prestigious organization in the world. Why is it that NOW, after the win, Hunt isn't tough competition? Oh he can't beat ALL THE CHAMPIONS SINCE HIS DEPARTURE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Does anyone think it will be weird now when Brock wrestles in WWE? It wouldn't be right if he lost again. His credibility is so far beyond everyone.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



DX-Superkick said:


> It's not entirely against you. It's the, "Brock beat a can." Mark Hunt is a fucking KO artist that's top 10 in the biggest most prestigious organization in the world. Why is it that NOW, after the win, Hunt isn't tough competition? Oh he can't beat ALL THE CHAMPIONS SINCE HIS DEPARTURE.


I didn't say Hunt was a can. It was a good win for him. I was just responding to someone saying he would go for the title. He's not beating any of the top guys. They match up far better against him than Hunt does, and they would neutralize his only strength - his wrestling.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Does anyone think it will be weird now when Brock wrestles in WWE? It wouldn't be right if he lost again. His credibility is so far beyond everyone.


It will be nothing but squash matches. They'll probably put the title on him again.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



The High King said:


> then if the guy is that good and part time brock can win, what does that say about how poor ufc is then?


Hunt was the perfect opponent for Brock IF he could get him down. Once he got him down it was cake. Now, like has been said, Cain, Stipe, Overeem, would all probably smash Brock.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Tough night for SilvasBrokenLeg...


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Dana is a business man and so is Vince. Money talks and as long as both promotions are happy , it's a win-win for both to have Brock fight in both UFC events while still contracted to WWE.

Brock is the highest paid in the event , honestly , if Brock wasn't in UFC 200 , the PPV wouldn't draw much with Jon Jones out.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Very happy. I feel like Brock will be back in the UFC sooner rather than later. He does Summerslam and finds a way to get out of his WWE contract IMO... unless Vince wants to be super accommodating and plan Brock's WWE appearances around his UFC schedule.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Hunt was the perfect opponent for Brock IF he could get him down. Once he got him down it was cake. Now, like has been said, Cain, Stipe, Overeem, would all probably smash Brock.


Give Brock a few more fights and let him build his resume. If he's fit 100% and it's looking like he is , there's no reason why he shouldn't be able to compete against those you listed.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Brocks odds on to mainevent ufc first show in msg now one would assume

Didn't see show as had early morning but its getting alot of heat on twitter for how bad it was


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

... and by the way, after that press conference, there is exactly ZERO chance of Brock not coming back for at least one more fight. He talked about how he hadn't had that much fun in a long time, being right back in the game after beating the #8 contender. The beast wants more, no doubt about it.

I'm sure Vince would agree to it as well since this gamble could not have worked out more perfectly. Brock won, WWE got a shitload of promotion on a huge PPV. Win-win for everybody involved, let's do it one more time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Does anyone think it will be weird now when Brock wrestles in WWE? It wouldn't be right if he lost again. His credibility is so far beyond everyone.


Lesnar was already above everyone on the current roster when he return to WWE 4 years ago. Breaking The Streak and becoming the mayor of Suplex City took him further to the stratosphere. Brock just won a real fight and he is going to return to the WWE arena more credible than ever before. In present WWE there's absolutely no one touching Brock's legitimacy. When Brock eventually losses in WWE to whoever it won't look believe unless it's a complete screw job finish, or the work an injury angle.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> Brocks odds on to mainevent ufc first show in msg now one would assume
> 
> Didn't see show as had early morning but its getting alot of heat on twitter for how bad it was


The prelim fights were better than the main card, although I didn't mind some of the more wrestling oriented fights on the main card like some others did. There have definitely been better PPV cards recently.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Bastar said:


> If a top 10 fighter is a bum... :draper2


Then the HW division in UFC is trash. Can that be argued? Hunt is 12-11 in the UFC and is over 40. If that dude (who looked like another fat guy pulled of the street) is a top 10 fighter, then the HW division needs a serious talent infusion in UFC.

I'm shocked Hunt was the favorite. Lesnar was significantly bigger (4 inch height and 9 inch reach advantage), stronger, faster, younger, way more athletic. 

If Hunt's top 10, then Lesnar should go back to UFC and fight HW's because the HW division must suck there.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

marshal99 said:


> Brock is the highest paid in the event , honestly , if Brock wasn't in UFC 200 , the PPV wouldn't draw much with Jon Jones out.


This is a FACT. 100 PERCENT FACT. Over half of the crowd at my Buffalo Wild Wings left once Brock did. He was the reason people were there. And people booed DC, but loved Lesnar doing the same thing. He is a star and legit freak athlete monster.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



Stephen90 said:


> *You're a dumbass* Cain and Reem had Brock cowering in fear. You lack UFC and MMA knowledge.





Stephen90 said:


> *Brock will go for a takedown and clipped by Hunt. Match ends with Brock cowering in fear. Hunt by 1st round ko.*


So...who's the "dumbass" now? :Brock


Brock got hit but wasn't knocked out. And he wasn't cowering in fear. 

Instead, it was Hunt who took a trip to Ground and Pound Town. 


And spare me your backpedaling comments on Brock's title aspirations.....That's a discussion for another day(he has a "feud" with Randy next). The point is that Brock won.

*DEAL WITH IT.*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock's never losing clean in the WWE, or else they are complete morons.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It will be nothing but squash matches. They'll probably put the title on him again.


Maybe, but then that means he would have to lose it to someone and Brock shouldn't lose if he's still going to be an active wrestler.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Godway said:


> Brock's never losing clean in the WWE, or else they are complete morons.



Oh, come on, everybody will love it when Roman hits that spear and gets the 1-2-3. Time to make that dude look really strong.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



marshal99 said:


> Give Brock a few more fights and let him build his resume. If he's fit 100% and it's looking like he is , there's no reason why he shouldn't be able to compete against those you listed.


How is he going to compete with them? They have far better takedown defense and agility than Hunt. Brock doesn't have the stand up to compete with any of them. He's literally the exact same one dimensional fighter he was in his first stint.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> Lesnar was already above everyone on the current roster when he return to WWE 4 years ago. Breaking The Streak and becoming the mayor of Suplex City took him further to the stratosphere. Brock just won a real fight and he is going to return to the WWE arena more credible than ever before. In present WWE there's absolutely no one touching Brock's legitimacy. When Brock eventually losses in WWE to whoever it won't look believe unless it's a complete screw job finish, or the work an injury angle.


Yeah. The only match I see Brock losing is his last match in the company. Since tradition is to put someone over or lose in your last match.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It will be nothing but squash matches. They'll probably put the title on him again.


Given how senile Vince is these days, it wouldn't surprise me to see Roman go over Lesnar clean. WWE is going to try everything to get Roman over. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Oh, come on, everybody will love it when Roman hits that spear and gets the 1-2-3. Time to make that dude look really strong.


I know everyone thinks that's the plan, but I don't buy it. Brock is worth SIGNIFICANTLY more to the WWE over the next two years than Roman will ever be in his life.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Maybe, but then that means he would have to lose it to someone and Brock shouldn't lose if he's still going to be an active wrestler.


He'll just lose it without getting pinned like last time or they do some other unclean finish. I will tell you Reigns or Orton going over Brock clean now would be a farce.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

This is a good result for pro wrestling fans. Even if you picked Brock to lose, rejoice that pro wrestling gets the shoot fighting rub and let's hope wwe can capitalize on this and we don't have a repeat of ER '11.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

With Vince schedule to appear on RAW tomorrow , you can bet that he'll be hyping Brock's win like crazy. Brock was wary of Hunt's punch and understandably so since Hunt KO his last 2 opponents in the first round and those 2 opponents are veterans in the ring - Frank Mir & Bigfoot silva.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> He'll just lose it without getting pinned like last time or they do some other unclean finish. I will tell you Reigns or Orton going over Brock clean now would be a farce.


Yeah you're right. Didn't really think too much about it. He can't get pinned though. No matter what circumstance. 

They have kinda been dropping the ball with Lesnar as a special attraction in my opinion. After Hell in a Cell with Taker, he had no business getting tossed out of the Rumble the way he did. The Fastlane match was ok since he didn't get pinned, but the Mania match against Ambrose was a huge step down for him. It was designed to get Ambrose over by working with Brock, but Ambrose got destroyed so it didn't help Ambrose much and Brock beating on Ambrose didn't help him much either. This win will definitely get Vince to refocus on making Lesnar a real special attraction again.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

So Brock will keep suplexing and squashing people and probably never lose. Yawn.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

No pressure Punk. No pressure.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Brock Lesnar for WWE Champion.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Paul Lazenby said:


> #WWE is either relieved that Brock's still strong going into Summerslam, or pissed that he now has more bargaining power than ever.


- Vic


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah you're right. Didn't really think too much about it. He can't get pinned though. No matter what circumstance.
> 
> They have kinda been dropping the ball with Lesnar as a special attraction in my opinion. After Hell in a Cell with Taker, he had no business getting tossed out of the Rumble the way he did. The Fastlane match was ok since he didn't get pinned, but the Mania match against Ambrose was a huge step down for him. It was designed to get Ambrose over by working with Brock, but Ambrose got destroyed so it didn't help Ambrose much and Brock beating on Ambrose didn't help him much either. This win will definitely get Vince to refocus on making Lesnar a real special attraction again.


Definitely liner. Since and including the Rumble, it's like he's been treading water tbh. The Rumble was a complete farce, I'm sure they had plans for a Wyatt feud so they did what they did, but it was still a poor choice as to how they tossed him out and that was that.

Very underwhelming.

FL was ok due to his booking but then faded out again with the Ambrose feud. The build up wasn't too bad but it still felt all mid card and when it got to WM.....

They stick Lesnar in the middle of the card and cut the balls of the match off.

Biggest star they have outside of The Rock and they just take it for granted at times it seems. After tonight tho, they really need to be careful.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Arkham258 said:


> No pressure Punk. No pressure.


Nobody is expecting Punk to be like Brock at all. Brock is a genetic freak.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Anyone who thinks Brock can last more than 3 minutes against this guy should have their head examined:

http://www.youpak.com/watch?v=-iR0QEcm2QU


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

marshal99 said:


> Nobody is expecting Punk to be like Brock at all. Brock is a genetic freak.


I'm not saying it's a fair comparison, but Punk is a big WWE name and he's the same age as Brock. I know there will be some comparing the two and seeing if Punk can measure up in his debut.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Arkham258 said:


> I'm not saying it's a fair comparison, but Punk is a big WWE name and he's the same age as Brock. I know there will be some comparing the two and seeing if Punk can measure up in his debut.


Dana signed Punk based on his WWE name , nothing more. If Punk loses , it'll look embarassing for Dana white. Hope Mickey Gall destroy Punk.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Anyone who thinks Brock can last more than 3 minutes against this guy should have their head examined:
> 
> http://www.youpak.com/watch?v=-iR0QEcm2QU


You still bitching? :maury


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Brock said:


> Definitely liner. Since and including the Rumble, it's like he's been treading water tbh. The Rumble was a complete farce, I'm sure they had plans for a Wyatt feud so they did what they did, but it was still a poor choice as to how they tossed him out and that was that.
> 
> Very underwhelming.
> 
> ...


I agree I felt that they handed Brock rather poorly both on the Rumble, during the small feud with Wyatt and then on the feud with Ambrose. It hurt him and lowered his stock a tad. He'll recover no problem come SummerSlam but like you said, they need to be careful with how they book him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

WWE is most likely furious that he won. It's fucking over for Brock in the WWE, now. He's going to want to be in the UFC full-time. He was a like a totally different person in there than he is on WWE TV. He even gave a Rocky 4 save the world speech during his interview post-fight. 

In reality, he should get smashed by Cain or Overeem again. But there were plenty of people saying he should have been smashed by Hunt, too.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*This is really great, Brock Lesnar the god will never be defeated in the WWE now. :drose*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Anyone who thinks Brock can last more than 3 minutes against this guy should have their head examined:
> 
> http://www.youpak.com/watch?v=-iR0QEcm2QU


Who said he would?

Most people are just taking this win in and not thinking about some hypothetical fight in the future. One step at a time.

I'm not suddenly thinking Lesnar can beat everyone in the division due to this win, I'm just happy after all this time that he was able to look good and get another UFC victory.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

People will whine no matter how they book Brock. Booked him like the monster he is as they have been doing and people whined that he's too dominant , too boring. Book him to take a loss and people will whine that Brock is wasted to look weak.

Watch when he squash orton that people will whine.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Originally posted by @Dolorian in the MMA thread:










:lol You know that was Vince's reaction at the end of the fight wishing he could raise Brock Lesnar's hand just like that.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Cipher said:


> Brock Lesnar for WWE Champion.


Brocks not winning WWE title again especially after last time which was not really successful commercially or economically

Anyway would be crazy to put title on brock and he get knocked out 1st round next fight by Cain and/or quit WWE for ufc full time

They could put the strap on him for a short period like a month but what's the point of that as you weaken him once he loses belt


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Brock said:


> Who said he would?


Weird & irrational fanboys. Not you, because you're reasonable, but there are others who are laughably delusional.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Lesnar will certainly lose clean someday... either at WM 33 or WM 34... but the big question is who will get the rub? it was suppose to be Roman... is he still that guy? or will it be Rollins or someone else? 

Personally I think Rollins should go over HHH at SS and Lesnar at WM 33.... but I don't see that happening... we will probably get HHH v Rollins at WM 33...


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Godway said:


> WWE is most likely furious that he won. It's fucking over for Brock in the WWE, now. He's going to want to be in the UFC full-time. He was a like a totally different person in there than he is on WWE TV. He even gave a Rocky 4 save the world speech during his interview post-fight.
> 
> In reality, he should get smashed by Cain or Overeem again. But there were plenty of people saying he should have been smashed by Hunt, too.


fpalmfpalm:brock4:brock4

Brock respect Vince a lot. Even if Dana wants to sign Brock to fuill time UFC , he'll probably have to pay out a lot to buy out his contract , Vince still wins. :vince


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Transcript(word for word) from Brock's personal Press-Conference(I guess because he had to leave early) : 



_On potentially fighting again in the UFC:_

"Well, let's get one thing clear: Brock Lesnar does what Brock Lesnar wants to do. I believe that my future is already laid out for the next month, I'm doing SummerSlam against Randy Orton. Once the dust settles there I don't know what I'm going to do. I had one hell of a time tonight and I enjoyed myself. We'll see what happens. I don't know. It's really way too soon, guys, I have no idea."

_Did he feel like he took Hunt's best shots and did Hunt ever have him rocked at any point:_

"No, I wasn't rocked. I don't know if they were his best shots or not. I felt 'em. The mystery is gone, I guess I can take a shot. I just stuck to the gameplan. I've been out of this game for five years, people. For me to step back in the cage on really short notice and put a camp together, and I couldn't have done it without all the people that supported me... I stuck to the plan. I took some good shots. I took him down. It was the wrestler vs. the power hitter. He never knocked the fuck out of me and here I am. I'm happy."

_On going in without illness:_

"The whole training camp was different. My prior training camps five years ago were pretty depressing camps. Train for a couple days, take five days off; train for three days and take a week off. I mean, come on, I had 12 inches of my colon removed, jumped back in the Octagon three months later. I mean, who does that shit? Come on. I've been gone five years, I stepped back in the Octagon tonight against a guy ranked number eight in the world... You can write what you want to write but I think I'm the toughest son of a bitch and I'm a top 10... it puts me right in the game. Granted, I've got some work to do but don't we all? If I want to make that decision and keep fighting, I will."

_On his cardio and gameplan:_

"Breathing a little hard? Well, you take a guy down and you pound on his head, who ain't gonna breathe a little hard? I never felt fatigued at all. I was cool, calm, and collective (sic) and I knew that if I could stand and hang and bang and take some shots from Mark... there ain't a guy, I believe, in the UFC heavyweight division that I can't take down. I've taken every single guy down that I've ever fought against, including Cain Velasquez. I didn't keep him on the ground but I did take him down. Shane Carwin, I took him down. We're talking about five years ago, people. I'm a 39-year-old man and I'm pretty proud of myself."

_How pleased was he with his performance:_

"Well, I wanted to finish the fight but the guy's got a coconut head. He can... my ground-n-pound, I'm sure he's going to feel it tomorrow just as I'm going to feel his punch tomorrow. He's a stand up guy. He and I have no bad blood against each other. He's a tough son of a bitch, he is. He took a lot of good shots from me and I took some from him. Would I have liked to end the fight? Absolutely. But I won."

_Were there nerves in the lead up to this:_

"Absolutely. There were a lot of nerves. You gotta keep an open mind. Many days and many nights I took myself back to prior training camps and this is a mental game. It really is 85, 90-percent mental. I believe this game is a mental game. If you put the work in, good things are going to happen. But absolutely. I'm speechless. I was excited to be in there. It's been a long time. Mark knocked the dust off me and away we went. I haven't had that much fun for a long time."

_How different was the conversation with Dana White after this show than UFC 100:_

"I haven't even seen him. I don't know (how the conversation will go), how do you figure it will go? That (conversation after UFC 100) was all made up shit, we did that for publicity."

_Would he want a rematch with Cain Velasquez:_

"Sure, absolutely. I trained specifically for Mark Hunt, I mean I trained six weeks for Mark Hunt. If I decided I was going to do this a little further would I have to sharpen some skills? Absolutely. Cain looked really good tonight. He always looks good."

_Does he have it in him to become a champion again if he wanted to:
_
"I believe any man can do whatever he wants if he puts his mind to it. I've been out of this game for five years and I stepped back in the game and trained for six weeks and I think I put a good beating on Mark Hunt tonight. I think anything is possible, ain't it?"

_How did it feel to compete again and dominate another person:_

"Really good. I hate to say it but ever since I was a little kid I've just been a bully. Not necessarily just picking on anybody but I just like getting my nose dirty. I never turned down a fight, even as a young kid. My mom used to chew my ass because I would go to town looking for fights. She said 'if you're gonna do it, you might as well earn some money at it.' So here I am. But I'm older and when I decided to make this comeback it was a hard decision. I've been gone for a long time. I'm glad I did it. This goes to show for anybody that's out there, if you don't stick your neck out you're never going to get ahead. I'm not scared to stick my neck out."

_After this performance does he have the same thoughts about coming back as he did before this fight:
_
"I don't know. I'm pretty excited. My body is feeling pretty good, excluding my eye. But I don't know, we'll see what happens. Let me... I don't know, never say never. I took five years off but I know I'm reaching the big 4-0 here so we'll be realistic about it."


credit : http://www.cagesideseats.com/2016/7...ts-his-own-press-conference-after-ufc-200-win


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Weird & irrational fanboys. Not you, because you're reasonable, but there are others who are laughably delusional.



... and you're obsessed with telling everyone how much Brock sucks. Not much better than some of the "weird & irrational fanboys" imo.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> In reality, he should get smashed by Cain or Overeem again. But there were plenty of people saying he should have been smashed by Hunt, too.


Hunt isn't comparable to either guy. There's no reason to extrapolate from tonight's fight to a potential fight with Cain or Overeem. There's no scenario in which Brock beats either guy. He's not going to knock out either guy, he won't ground and pound Cain, and he won't over power Overeem.

Everyone is getting on the hype train the same way they did the first time when he got his first win. The train will be derailed again if he's dumb enough to fight any of the top guys.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> Transcript(word for word) from Brock's personal Press-Conference(I guess because he had to leave early) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah i watched the post presser and Lesnar was very happy and jovial with the press, not a care in the world. Think he cut it short when he said "One more question"as he wanted to get on with his shit, but he still took one or two more tho.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and you're obsessed with telling everyone how much Brock sucks. Not much better than some of the "weird & irrational fanboys" imo.


Not being able to beat the top guys doesn't mean he sucks. I'm actually being very realistic about his ability. Tonight was a good win, but there's no need to overrate him because of it.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> LOL Ronda will want no part of Nunes. Her striking is light years ahead of Ronda's. She'll do to Ronda what Holm did to her.


Ronda went in with a horrible gameplan vs Holm. Ronda's ego got the best of her by trying to convince herself she can beat Holm at Holm's game. Next time she still stick to what she is best at and that is her ground game which is by far better than anybody else.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

lol @ Rusev's tweet about Brock...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752004111512530944


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> lol @ Rusev's tweet about Brock...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752004111512530944


:lmao

I bloody love Rusev.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

If I was a Brock Lesnar mark before, I'm in love with the son of a bitch now. I know he fucking wants Cain Velasquez one more time, and if I call it you heard it here first. He might as well quit the WWE, nobody will ever have the cred to be a convincing threat to Lesnar now. There's just no way.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Hunt isn't comparable to either guy. There's no reason to extrapolate from tonight's fight to a potential fight with Cain or Overeem. There's no scenario in which Brock beats either guy. He's not going to knock out either guy, he won't ground and pound Cain, and he won't over power Overeem.
> 
> Everyone is getting on the hype train the same way they did the first time when he got his first win. The train will be derailed again if he's dumb enough to fight any of the top guys.


We'll see what happens when it happens and if it ever happens. 

You said Hunt will destroy Brock and you were dead wrong. You can bitch and moan all you want about Brock losing against Overeem and Velasquez just like the way you were bitching about Lesnar not being able to hold his own against Hunt. 

Until next time.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: Brock Lesnar to fight at UFC 200*



JTB33b said:


> Ronda went in with a horrible gameplan vs Holm. Ronda's ego got the best of her by trying to convince herself she can beat Holm at Holm's game. Next time she still stick to what she is best at and that is her ground game which is by far better than anybody else.


She did try to take Holm to the ground, but she uses her judo to take opponents down. Holm denied all of her clinch throws and she was forced to stand up. I don't see much changing. You need good wrestling (single and double leg take downs) to beat Holm, as Tate showed.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Hunt isn't comparable to either guy. There's no reason to extrapolate from tonight's fight to a potential fight with Cain or Overeem. There's no scenario in which Brock beats either guy. He's not going to knock out either guy, he won't ground and pound Cain, and he won't over power Overeem.
> 
> Everyone is getting on the hype train the same way they did the first time when he got his first win. The train will be derailed again if he's dumb enough to fight any of the top guys.


I'm on no hype train. Brock beat Hunt because he had a ridiculous reach on him, he's 40 years old, small, and fat, I never at any point expected anything less from that fight. I'm not delusional here. Cain/Reem should both kill him and probably will, but I wouldn't count him out. He looked a fuck of a lot better tonight than anyone ever thought he would have.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> lol @ Rusev's tweet about Brock...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752004111512530944


I bet Rusev REALLY wants to be the one to Fued with Brock instead of Orton. :lmao


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Not being able to beat the top guys doesn't mean he sucks. I'm actually being very realistic about his ability. Tonight was a good win, but there's no need to overrate him because of it.


Just give it up. Whether or not he can or cannot is debatable , who cares at this point ? Go write your fanfic where you can fantasies about Brock losing all his UFC fights and then you can go console him and have a bumfest all night long. 

Who cares ?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Hulk Hogan said:


> We'll see what happens when it happens and if it ever happens.
> 
> You said Hunt will destroy Brock and you were dead wrong.


I said no such thing. I never said anything about anyone getting destroyed. In fact, I wrote a detailed analysis about how each guy could win, and said it could go either way, but gave Hunt the edge simply because he's been more active over the last 5 years.

But you're a fanboy, I wouldn't expect you to be rational.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

marshal99 said:


> Just give it up. Whether or not he can or cannot is debatable , who cares at this point ? Go write your fanfic where you can fantasies about Brock losing all his UFC fights and then you can go console him and have a bumfest all night long.
> 
> Who cares ?


I can discuss whatever I want to, fanboy. You're not forced to read any of it.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I can discuss whatever I want to, fanboy. You're not forced to read any of it.


I'm hardly a fanboy but continuously telling one and all that Brock will get destroyed by every top 5 fighter is boring. Everyone here knows your low opinion on Brock , no need to keep repeating , it's tiresome. You are like Chael Sonnon , he predicted for weeks and weeks that hunt will KO Brock in the first round , that Brock was terrible etc etc , he has to suck it up when Brock won and still say that he fight like an amateur. It's really laughable.

Like Brock or not , he's a draw and he'll always be a draw and Dana recognise that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wanted him to lose to see if Vince booked him any differently in WWE. Orton is going to get buried in like three minutes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> WWE is most likely furious that he won. It's fucking over for Brock in the WWE, now. He's going to want to be in the UFC full-time.


Lesnar went through Hell and high water to get his multi-million dollar part time WWE deal. He's not giving that up.

- Vic


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://411mania.com/mma/brock-lesnars-disclosed-purse-for-ufc-200-is-2-5-million/

Basic $2.5m pay for Brock. :vince$


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Vic Capri said:


> Lesnar went through Hell and high water to get his multi-million dollar part time WWE deal. He's not giving that up.
> 
> - Vic


No he didn't :lol Roman Reigns FAILED as the top guy and their Mania main event was going to be a huge bomb since the audience expected Lesnar to lose and leave the company. Why do you think they paid him so much, then made him go on ESPN to announce he was sticking around before Mania? So fans didn't come to the conclusion that he's leaving/losing.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

marshal99 said:


> I'm hardly a fanboy but continuously telling one and all that Brock will get destroyed by every top 5 fighter is boring. Everyone here knows your low opinion on Brock , no need to keep repeating , it's tiresome. You are like Chael Sonnon , he predicted for weeks and weeks that hunt will KO Brock in the first round , that Brock was terrible etc etc , he has to suck it up when Brock won and still say that he fight like an amateur. It's really laughable.
> 
> Like Brock or not , he's a draw and he'll always be a draw and Dana recognise that.


I'm not surprised that Sonnen, someone who actually competed inside the octagon, agrees with me. Brock's former college wrestling teammates have said pretty much the same thing - that he's not some brilliant technical wrestler, he's just bigger and stronger than most people. That's his advantage. He's not a skilled mixed martial artist. That makes his performance tonight impressive, given his lack of skill, but it's also what limits him against the elite fighters.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Godway said:


> No he didn't Roman Reigns FAILED as the top guy and their Mania main event was going to be a huge bomb since the audience expected Lesnar to lose and leave the company. Why do you think they paid him so much, then made him go on ESPN to announce he was sticking around before Mania? So fans didn't come to the conclusion that he's leaving/losing.


I'm talking about his initial return. If you read Lesnar's book, you'd know the BS he had to put up with McMahon to get what he wanted.

- Vic


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

It was cool to see a Sable sighting tonight....she looked fine as ****


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol I akm a kiwi, but Hunt had this ass beating coming. He had been talking shit about LEsnar for weeks. I Feel he undersestimated him. IT felt Like Lesnar was the high school bully, and Hunt was the fat kid. Sitting on his face :lol. As for Vince and WWE pissed he won. Well not sure why, UFC is a seperate entity to WWE. And if ghe lost well, would that be worser seeing he would lose his rub HE comes back to wWE as a looser, or he comes back to WWE as a winner, take your pick.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I said no such thing. I never said anything about anyone getting destroyed. In fact, I wrote a detailed analysis about how each guy could win, and said it could go either way, but gave Hunt the edge simply because he's been more active over the last 5 years.
> 
> But you're a fanboy, I wouldn't expect you to be rational.


What about this?



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


>





Sounds like you EXPECTED Hunt to knock Brock out even after I pointed out that Brock's never been put to sleep.

Not by Cain
Not by Carwin
Not by Reem

and NOW.....Not by HUNT.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

Now Vince will think he's even more of a prizes fighter.

Just because he won in a cage


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Someone will need to remind Lesnar he's got Orton in the other world next I think.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Godway said:


> WWE is most likely furious that he won. It's fucking over for Brock in the WWE, now. He's going to want to be in the UFC full-time. He was a like a totally different person in there than he is on WWE TV. He even gave a Rocky 4 save the world speech during his interview post-fight.
> 
> In reality, he should get smashed by Cain or Overeem again. But there were plenty of people saying he should have been smashed by Hunt, too.


The guy made $2.5 mils tonight. Who wouldn't want to do UFC over WWE at this point given that payday?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

venkyrenga said:


> Lesnar will certainly lose clean someday... either at WM 33 or WM 34... but the big question is who will get the rub? it was suppose to be Roman... is he still that guy? or will it be Rollins or someone else?
> 
> Personally I think Rollins should go over HHH at SS and Lesnar at WM 33.... but I don't see that happening... we will probably get HHH v Rollins at WM 33...


 Rollins hasn't proven himself to be the guy either. I'd let Brock do his thing for another 2 years till there is an apparent heir to Cena. Looking through the roster, there is no one that remotely comes close to him. Better off saving that rub than wasting it a guy who may never get to FOTC level.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

God, every time I see how awesome Brock is in UFC I'm reminded how shit he is in WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Genking48 said:


> God, every time I see how awesome Brock is in UFC I'm reminded how shit he is in WWE.


He can do so much more, it is sad that they stuck him with the suplex city gimmick.

Put Brock in a match with a ring general like Seth or Styles and let him break away from suplex city and it would be amazing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Real Deal said:


>


This has smiley potential. :hmm:


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Brock already told you fellers he was never at 100%. You doubted the BEAST


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

Lesnar the best at everything he does now Orton will be his bitch


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

They say when Brock Lesnar does sit ups, he doesn't push himself up, he pushed the earth DOWN.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I've always believed in Brock's in-ring ability in UFC, even with his limited experience... but jeezuz... I have to admit I'd forgotten how scary he is at times in there. Something that big and strong should not move that fast. He's like a goddamned T-Rex. He's got weaknesses, no doubt, but man when he's on point is he ever one of the most compelling SOB's to ever do it. Now if only the Dub would let him loose in the squared circle and make his matches truly special again.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Takedown City, bitch!

- Vic


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

RKO 4life said:


> Now Vince will think he's even more of a prizes fighter.
> 
> Just because he won in a cage


Don't need to convince Vince that Brock is a special attraction since he's been booked as one since 2014. Vince holds the cards now though since Dana will have to go talk to Vince about Brock fighting in the UFC again. Had Brock lost , we would never see Brock again in the UFC but now that he's won , the possibilities are endless for him in the UFC.



Randy Lahey said:


> The guy made $2.5 mils tonight. Who wouldn't want to do UFC over WWE at this point given that payday?


2.5m is only the guaranteed basic , add in win bonus and other incentives and Brock will earn more than that. Brock's basic > almost all of the other fighters on the UFC 200 card combined.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Why not make money from both? WWE is fake fighting and Brock is protected as fuck so he won't be getting injured. So he goes in, puts on a show at a PPV every 4 or so months. Makes the one or two TV appearances and picks up a few million a year for basically acting. Then he fights once or twice a year and makes bank. Brock is in a good place right now. As long as Vince lets him fight that is.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Brock fucking Lesnar. Only he can do what he does. He didn't just win the fight, it was all Lesnar in the fight. Respect to Hunt for taking some really big shots and still staying in to go for the judges decision. 

Vince must be celebrating right now. Lesnar goes back after 5 years, wins a fight against the #8 in the HW division, UFC airs Summerslam + WWE 2k17 advertisements on their biggest PPV yet. And they will probably get Ronda for Wrestlemania.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Since van zant rejected WWE summerslam appearance to concentrate on her training for her fight next month , maybe WWE will get miesha tate instead.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Brock Lesnar one of the GOAT's make no mistake about it. He destroyed Hunt and *almost* made him tap out! FFS I even almost won my bet xD This man is an absolute machine and really proud wrestler I believe! Always been a fan especially because he has been so successful over the years yet he always has had his feet on the ground. I hope he get's another shot at the WWE championship before he retires.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mark tried to use the fence from getting taken down by Brock without much success. Loved that the ref just slap hunt's hand off the fence.

https://fat.gfycat.com/ContentJampackedArcherfish.webm


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

THA BEAST HAS RISEN 

Was quite nervous because I really wanted Brock to win but there really wasn't any need to be worried, he fuckin made pretty easy work of it.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

This is really a good thing. Lesnar losing would be a huge blow to his monster aura in the WWE.


----------



## venkyrenga (Jan 10, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Rollins hasn't proven himself to be the guy either. I'd let Brock do his thing for another 2 years till there is an apparent heir to Cena. Looking through the roster, there is no one that remotely comes close to him. Better off saving that rub than wasting it a guy who may never get to FOTC level.


they haven't given Rollins a chance yet to prove himself.... he can't prove much by being a lame heel... once he turns face over Triple H, we will know what he is capable of... that is why I mentioned that he has to go over HHH first... I am sure he will do well :rollins
Also I don't think it would be very interesting to see Brock squash everyone for the next two years... so it is better to do something by WM 33 before it gets boring and he runs out of good opponents...


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Mark Hunt was tough, but Orton is a much tougher opponent. I can't see how Brock is going to win.

:HHH2


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Scaaary dude.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

This is why I don't watch UFC anymore. It's just so boring. So much hype for a fight that ends up being relatively uneventful is the story that sums up so many UFC experiences for me. 

Not trying to take anything away from Brocks performance though. He dominated.


----------



## egnuldt (Jul 20, 2015)

Brock... holy smokes. Had an adrenaline dump in the 1st... looked tired in the 2nd round... but still got it done. Awesome. Especially against a top 10 HW on a 5 year hiatus. Well done.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

UFC 200 was a terrible event and that's not me exaggerating. The womens fight was better but that's mainly cos Tate looked like she didn't even know she was supposed to be fighting.

Other than that, horrible event. Lesnar looked the slowest and least intense I've ever seen him...that too against an average 42 year old MMA fighter. The two top guys will beat Lesnar up.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Man that was an anticlimactic card. 


Brock looked very solid though. Honestly I think he would have a decent shot at winning the belt again if he choose to come back full time and managed to avoid Cain. The current HW division is really not that great tbh, its more or less the same division that Brock left all those years ago, only now everyone is over the hill and/or weakened by the more stringent drug testing.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

And to think John Cena and HHH beat this guy in the world of pro wrestling. Looking forward to seeing who Brock's next opponent is presuming that he's going to fight again.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Brock winning was the worst thing that could ever happen to WWE. Hopefully he buys out the rest of his contract and goes to UFC full time.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Now how do they book Summerslam? They're stuck between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Brock winning was the worst thing that could ever happen to WWE. Hopefully he buys out the rest of his contract and goes to UFC full time.


Worst thing that could have happened for WWE is if he lost. The win just furthers his position as a legit tough guy, especially since his strength is his mat work. And it makes it easier to decide what to do with Orton, since now a loss won't hurt Orton as bad.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Man that was an anticlimactic card.
> 
> 
> Brock looked very solid though. Honestly I think he would have a decent shot at winning the belt again if he choose to come back full time and managed to avoid Cain. *The current HW division is really not that great tbh, its more or less the same division that Brock left all those years ago*, only now everyone is over the hill and/or weakened by the more stringent drug testing.


Errr what? The HW division Brock ruled over was basically just Couture, Mir and a bunch of mid tier fighters, or over the hill fighters. In 2016 you've still got Cain who merked Brock, Overeem who starched him all those years ago is even better now, then there's JDS, Werdum, Stipe, Arlovski, Rothwell.

Its an insanely dangerous division for a guy who still hates to get hit.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The way this match went tells me that Brock god level booking is unjustified.
Here we have a smaon with floppy build who hangs with Brock for 3 rounds and took everything Brock shot at him.
Now true, Brock won but it wasnt a massacre like WWE would have him booked against a guy who looks like Hunter.
Brock can still be booked to win but it shouldnt be in a complete squash mode, it should be toned down to a more competitive looking matches.

Knowing WWE they'll have the exact opposite conclusion and will book Brock even stronger.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Watching Lesnar's post presser, he's not getting carried away with any if this, he's delighted with the win and performance but he's very well aware that he needs to take it day by day and he know he still has to make improvements. He specifically said he trained for Hunt, and soley for him.

He's been very humble throughout all of this too tbh.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

The Cleaner said:


> Worst thing that could have happened for WWE is if he lost. The win just furthers his position as a legit tough guy, especially since his strength is his mat work. And it makes it easier to decide what to do with Orton, since now a loss won't hurt Orton as bad.


It also means he'll never be in another non squash match and this Suplex City bullshit is going to continue.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Brock said:


> Watching Lesnar's post presser, he's not getting carried away with any if this, he's delighted with the win and performance but he's very well aware that he needs to take it day by day and he know he still has to make improvements. He specifically said he trained for Hunt, and soley for him.
> 
> He's been very humble throughout all of this too tbh.


Yeah, definitely not the cocky heel flipping off the fans we had five years ago. I was kinda glad to see that. 

BTW, Rena wasn't looking too bad, either!



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It also means he'll never be in another non squash match and this Suplex City bullshit is going to continue.


But is that a bad thing?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Congrats to Brock. I really liked his comments afterwards about praising the police and uniting everyone


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

The Cleaner said:


> But is that a bad thing?


Yes.
WWE is basically telling its own fans: our entire roster are just a bunch of geeks, if you want to see real stars go watch UFC.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Brock said:


> Watching Lesnar's post presser, he's not getting carried away with any if this, he's delighted with the win and performance but he's very well aware that he needs to take it day by day and he know he still has to make improvements. He specifically said he trained for Hunt, and soley for him.
> 
> He's been very humble throughout all of this too tbh.


Humble-Brock is the best Brock. I hope he decides to fight again, I mean if he can dominate the #8 Heavyweight after a 6 week training camp. Just imagine what he can do with a full camp.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

And the ass kissing begins:





I almost feel bad for Orton retuning at Summerslam to basically just be Lesnar's bitch. I hope its not a complete squash.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Donnie said:


> Humble-Brock is the best Brock. I hope he decides to fight again, I mean if he can dominate the #8 Heavyweight after a 6 week training camp. Just imagine what he can do with a full camp.


Yeah, 5 years off and a 6 week camp isn't the most ideal situation for a fight, but he made it work because of who he is. If he does fight again, I hope he gets a full preparation and more time depending on his opponent.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

zkorejo said:


> And the ass kissing begins:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there will be some type of interference. If The Wyatts fail to win the tag titles at Summerslam they will most likely cost Orton later in the night, especially if Bray is on the same show as Orton.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"The world of entertainment"

:lmao


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yeah, 5 years off and a 6 week camp isn't the most ideal situation for a fight, but *he made it work because of who he is*. If he does fight again, I hope he gets a full preparation and more time depending on his opponent.


This might be the most perfect description of Brock I have ever read. The guy doesn't seem to be human. He overcame a illness that cripples the majority of people who get it, took FIVE years off and came back and looked like he never left. Brock is a true freak of nature and we are lucky to be able to watch him. 

As for his next fight I think someone is making it clear he would like the chance to dance with Brock. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751999920282959872


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Brock said:


> "The world of entertainment"
> 
> :lmao


And this is what Chael had to say before the fight: 






What an idiot.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> And this is what Chael had to say before the fight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fpalm

What a prat.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

I prefer if Lesnar stayed in the WWE to be honest. I don't think he has much left to prove in the UFC IMO. I mean from 2012 to 2015, I could understand why he wanted to return because he finished his UFC career on a low so he wanted to correct things but now he has returned and got a big victory back against a legit opponent. Whatever happens, I wish him the best. His takedowns are immense!


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Errr what? The HW division Brock ruled over was basically just Couture, Mir and a bunch of mid tier fighters, or over the hill fighters. In 2016 you've still got Cain who merked Brock, Overeem who starched him all those years ago is even better now, then there's JDS, Werdum, Stipe, Arlovski, Rothwell.
> 
> Its an insanely dangerous division for a guy who still hates to get hit.


I like how you call the division that Brock was champ in over the hill then immediately list a bunch of guys who (Stipe aside) were already established HWs last decade, in fact a fair few of them are straight up fucking ancient. I mean seriously...you're championing a division where guys like Arlovski, Hunt, Barnett and Werdum are top HWs in 2016? really?? 

Yes, when Brock initially came and won the belt the division was weak too. But then very quickly you had a fresh batch of talented HWs arriving in the UFC and putting themselves on the map. JDS , Cain, Carwin, Nelson etc, then there was Reem off in Strikeforce and Japan having a career resurgence and looking like a roided up monster. 


Now in 2016 you still have those guys (other than Carwin) only JDS and Cain are out of their athletic primes, Reem is off the juice, aging and looks soft (lol @ him being better now, 09 Reem obiliterates todays Reem), Nelson is 40 years old and on top of those guys you have a bunch of ancient HWs who were the preceding generation to those guys and that were already considered as good as done last decade. Barnett won the belt in 2002 ffs (2002!!!!) Arlovski won the belt around 05 iirc and had people practically begging him to retire around the turn of this decade when he was getting his brain turned off all the time, Hunt was viewed as a one dimensional Pride relic, Werdum was a perennial mid tier HW who got brutally beaten out of the UFC in 09, Mir had been around forever and looked screwed once the new gen of the late 00s/erly 10s showed up etc etc. 


Bottom line - its an aging, washed up division where a 30 year old would be considered a baby. Stipe is one of the few new guys to reach the top this decade and even he is in his mid 30s. There has been no new generation of guys to come along and wipe the dinosaurs off the map. Its more rf less UFC HW scene circa 2010 only now everyone is well past their prime.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Reotor said:


> Yes.
> WWE is basically telling its own fans:* our entire roster are just a bunch of geeks*, if you want to see real stars go watch UFC.


But that's pretty much what they do anyway, just with their own guys.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Can't believe Lesnar's performance. There was only a few times where he showed the negative side of his game and looked like he'd get cleaned out by Hunt. The rest of the time he showed his dominance and proved he still belongs in the top 10.*


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> And this is what Chael had to say before the fight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"_For the first time Brock will fight a man who weighs the same he does_"

 He's not even saying things which are true here


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

3:12, who the fuck else could do it? 

I love Brock :lmao


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> And this is what Chael had to say before the fight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great prediction guys. You put "The Analyst" Alex Riley to shame.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I wasn't that impressed with Brock last night. I struggle to see how he can beat Randy Orton with that performance.

:heyman6


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Dell said:


> 3:12, who the fuck else could do it?
> 
> I love Brock :lmao


:brock4

Love it. 

If people weigh up the circumstances around all this, 5 years away etc, it does make the win all the sweeter tbh.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

The5star_Kid said:


> UFC 200 was a terrible event and that's not me exaggerating. The womens fight was better but that's mainly cos Tate looked like she didn't even know she was supposed to be fighting.
> 
> Other than that, horrible event. Lesnar looked the slowest and least intense I've ever seen him...that too against an average 42 year old MMA fighter. The two top guys will beat Lesnar up.


Did you even watch the event? There were some great fights on the prelims and Brock looked phenomenal for a guy that hasn't fought in 5 years. Are you honestly going to argue that Brock looked worse last night than he did against Cain and Reem?

Hunt is more than "an average 42 year old MMA fighter". He's arguably the hardest hitter the sport has ever seen. Nobody's saying Brock is the best heavyweight in the world (although I do believe he'd beat Stipe), but he should be very proud of that performance last night. I don't know why you feel the need to make excuses. Just give him his credit and stop grasping at straws trying to diminish this accomplishment.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Zydeco said:


> Nobody's saying Brock is the best heavyweight in the world (although I do believe he'd beat Stipe), but he should be very proud of that performance last night.


I think Cain still lights him up and Werdum would be a risky fight stylistically, but other than those guys Brock has a decent shot against anybody imo. He might be pushing 40 but now he isnt being held back by a debilitating illness, is in an aging division and even now is a serious cut above the rest of the HWs athletically. The guy could make a serious run.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Brock looked great at last night, i love how he is humble after his win last night, hes matured alot in 5 years. the Beast is back baby


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Someone needs to put a little Schaub Shutdown on his ass.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Brock had an effective gameplan and used it well in his fight with Mark Hunt. Really nice win for Brock but I'd be lying if I didn't expect Mark to catch him with the overhand right. Now give that man the WWE title already and maybe I'll start watching the product again. 

:lmao at the people saying Mark Hunt is past his prime and a bum though. Don't think you can say that, especially those saying that in their first UFC viewing.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Guy LeDouche said:


> :lmao at the people saying Mark Hunt is past his prime and a bum though. Don't think you can say that, especially those saying that in their first UFC viewing.


That's a typical hater tactic. Anything to discredit the BEAST.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

"CAN YOU SEE ME NOW??!!"

:brock 

@Chrome :cudi


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

glenwo2 said:


> What about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, that was my prediction. I gave Hunt the edge because he's been more active over the last 5 years. I also said that there's a very real chance that Brock takes him down and wins the fight.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

brocks promo after he won the match :bjpenn

brock trying to end the hate in america :jose


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock said:


> They say when Brock Lesnar does sit ups, he doesn't push himself up, he pushed the earth DOWN.


Yep. Brock Lesnar has reached "Chuck Norris" status.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Zydeco said:


> Did you even watch the event? There were some great fights on the prelims and Brock looked phenomenal for a guy that hasn't fought in 5 years. Are you honestly going to argue that Brock looked worse last night than he did against Cain and Reem?
> 
> Hunt is more than "an average 42 year old MMA fighter". He's arguably the hardest hitter the sport has ever seen. Nobody's saying Brock is the best heavyweight in the world (although I do believe he'd beat Stipe), but he should be very proud of that performance last night. I don't know why you feel the need to make excuses. Just give him his credit and stop grasping at straws trying to diminish this accomplishment.


The fuck are you on about? Aldo and Edgar bore the hell outta the arena and were bombarded with booes...as were all the other men. Heck, Silva and Cormier were forced to stand by the ref. 

The two women did a far better job. 

What was exciting about that?

And why is HUnt the hardest hitter in the sport? These guys get KOd by slaps some times, so that's not saying much. Hunt is physically strong, I'll give him that and Lesnar was clinical at best. But that lack of intensity and confidence really showed. If a supposedly beastly athlete like Lesnar can't take out fat Hunt who is far smaller then it's saying a lot.

It's why I always laugh at fanboys like you who buy into JBLs commentary about how much of a beast Lesnar is. News flash, he isn't a top UFC heavyweight....and they really only have about 3 top heavyweights who I'd regards as world class. Historically it's been their poorest division and it really shows when Hunt can be regarded as a top contender.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Good job Brock. He came off as a decent person before, during, and after the match. Keep it classy Lesnar. No one likes a heel.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Definetly knew they'd book Brock to win it. Would have been bad business for all involved otherwise IMO. Glad the outcome was what it was. Brock is an entertaining MFer... Looking forward to his next appearance for WWE, which is rumored to be the WWE Draft on SMACKDOWN Live in nine days. Will he be exempt from the draft? Could see Heyman stating he renegotiated his contract on a match by match basis (where they simply start announcing his opponents from either brand, like they did with Orton - somewhat mimicking MMA fight announcements, with Brock appearing on whichever show he wants).


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Errr what? The HW division Brock ruled over was basically just Couture, Mir and a bunch of mid tier fighters, or over the hill fighters. In 2016 you've still got Cain who merked Brock, Overeem who starched him all those years ago is even better now, then there's JDS, Werdum, Stipe, Arlovski, Rothwell.
> 
> Its an insanely dangerous division for a guy who still hates to get hit.


FUCK OVEREEM AND HIS CHEATING ASS! 

Guy gets popped soon after his TAINTED win over Brock. 

I don't even count that fight as a legit loss for Brock....It should be a No-Contest thanks to AliSTEROID. As far as I'm concerned, Brocks Career UFC Record is now 6-2(not 6-3).


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

God Movement said:


> That's a typical hater tactic. Anything to discredit the BEAST.


Yeah it's ridiculous. Give the guy his respect already.



El Taco said:


> Definetly knew they'd book Brock to win it.


lolwut


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Hunt's gameplan was all wrong, he was looking for one big punch instead of combinations and follow ups. Why would you do that against a guy who doesn't like being hit. Lesnar was afraid of his power that even the crowd laughed when lesnar would jump away from Hunt's test jabs. Hunt was clealy also scared of the takedowns. He didn't pressure Lesnar at all.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> FUCK OVEREEM AND HIS CHEATING ASS!
> 
> Guy gets popped soon after his TAINTED win over Brock.
> 
> I don't even count that fight as a legit loss for Brock....It should be a No-Contest thanks to AliSTEROID. As far as I'm concerned, Brocks Career UFC Record is now 6-2(not 6-3).


Do you even watch MMA ? A non roided Overeem is doing much better and would still Destroy Brock. 

OFF note wonder how USADAA will work for Brock , if it's one off and he retires he won't be subject to testing until he renegotiates a contract . Gives him plenty of time to cycle


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Hunt's gameplan was all wrong, he was looking for one big punch instead of combinations and follow ups. Why would you do that against a guy who doesn't like being hit. *Lesnar was afraid of his power that even the crowd laughed when lesnar would jump away from Hunt's test jabs*. Hunt was clealy also scared of the takedowns. He didn't pressure Lesnar at all.


That bitch instinct is something he was born with. It will never go away.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> *Do you even watch MMA ? A non roided Overeem is doing much better and would still Destroy Brock.*
> 
> OFF note wonder how USADAA will work for Brock , if it's one off and he retires he won't be subject to testing until he renegotiates a contract . Gives him plenty of time to cycle


Oh shut up. 


I watch MMA more than I watch WWE these days so don't assume to know what I do and don't watch, Mr. Condescending Person.

The point I was making is this :

Did Brock lose to Overeem? Of course.

And I was willing to let it go at that. 


BUT NOT SHORTLY AFTER.....REEM GETS POPPED and if it's one thing I can't stand is having a fighter popped shortly after he wins a fight because that shows to me that he was on the Juice/Gear/whatever during that fight. 

Basically he needed that extra "help" to defeat Brock. That's what this was telling me which PISSED ME OFF A LOT. 

That's why I feel that fight should be ruled a No-Contest.


I would love to see a Non-PED Reem fight Brock so that way if Brock does lose again, I can at least say "Okay. NOW Reem *EARNED* his victory over Brock"


Otherwise, I'm still of the belief that Reem can't beat Brock without PEDs.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

The5star_Kid said:


> The fuck are you on about? Aldo and Edgar bore the hell outta the arena and were bombarded with booes...as were all the other men. Heck, Silva and Cormier were forced to stand by the ref.
> 
> The two women did a far better job.
> 
> ...


Aldo gave his best performance in years. If you thought he was "boring", that says more about your knowledge of the sport than the fight itself. As for Silva vs Cormier, that fight was always going to play out exactly like that. What exactly did you expect? You conveniently ignored my point about there being great prelim fights.

Hunt is one of the hardest hitters in the sport. He KO'd Roy Nelson and Bigfoot Silva. Enough said. You're the one who'll have to provide evidence that he's not. Anyone who has even a passing knowledge of MMA doesn't dispute Hunt's KO power.

Why are you accusing me of being a fanboy and trying to put words in my mouth? I clearly specifically said that Lesnar isn't the best heavyweight in the world, yet you start arguing and insulting me despite the fact that you're agreeing with me.

Try harder. :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

glenwo2 said:


> Oh shut up.
> 
> 
> I watch MMA more than I watch WWE these days so don't assume to know what I do and don't watch, Mr. Condescending Person.
> ...


If it was a close fight, you'd have a point. But Overeem dominated that fight from the start and finished him in what, 3 minutes? An "extra bit of help" would not have made a difference. He didn't even break a sweat.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> Oh shut up.
> 
> 
> I watch MMA more than I watch WWE these days so don't assume to know what I do and don't watch, Mr. Condescending Person.
> ...


Sorry to break your illusion but if you know the fight game you know that a large percentage of people were and still are on steroids. Pre USADAA era which Brock was in, nearly everyone was on the stuff and you'd have to be really stupid to botch your cycles(like overeem). Even in USADAA era guys are still using and using masking injections to cover up usage. Hell HGH is nearly impossible to catch now even with USADAA. Brock is nearly 40, 265 and ridiculously lean for his size his test level now shouldn't even allow that at his age. You can still be it's real to me dammit guys and think Brock doesn't use when a majority still does.
Nate Diaz"Everyone's on Steroids"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> "CAN YOU SEE ME NOW??!!"
> 
> :brock
> 
> @Chrome :cudi


I certainly can. :brock


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> OFF note wonder how USADAA will work for Brock , if it's one off and he retires he won't be subject to testing until he renegotiates a contract . Gives him plenty of time to cycle


Fucking really? Roid talk? Brock's gotta be tested all the same as others leading up to a fight. It was announced a while back that Lesnar was fighting, if he had anything in his system he would have been popped same as Jones, 3 days notice and all.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That bitch instinct is something he was born with. It will never go away.


Fuck off with that shit. Who wants to get hit square on the chin by a top 10 heavyweight KO Artist? Lesnar can't take a punch? EVERY TOP UFC HEAVYWEIGHT HAS KO POWER. Dodging your opponents offense is how you remain conscious. Seriously just stop. It's one thing to have doubts about how the fight could have ended. It's another to continue putting effort into trying to dampen a fighter's WINNING strategy. Stop trolling and go outside and play or something.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Fucking really? Roid talk? Brock's gotta be tested all the same as others leading up to a fight. It was announced a while back that Lesnar was fighting, if he had anything in his system he would have been popped same as Jones, 3 days notice and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off with that shit. Who wants to get hit square on the chin by a top 10 heavyweight KO Artist? Lesnar can't take a punch? EVERY TOP UFC HEAVYWEIGHT HAS KO POWER. Dodging your opponents offense is how you remain conscious. Seriously just stop. It's one thing to have doubts about how the fight could have ended. It's another to continue putting effort into trying to dampen a fighter's WINNING strategy. Stop trolling and go outside and play or something.


Refer to my other post. Lesnar would already be off cycle when he was getting tested. You clearly don't know how roids work Jon has always been using ever since his fight with cormier, dude had the test levels of a 13 year old girl. He only got caught because he botched his cycle. Also You rarely see fighters jump back like lesnar when people are throwing out test jabs...like ever


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Fucking really? Roid talk? Brock's gotta be tested all the same as others leading up to a fight. It was announced a while back that Lesnar was fighting, if he had anything in his system he would have been popped same as Jones, 3 days notice and all.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off with that shit. Who wants to get hit square on the chin by a top 10 heavyweight KO Artist? Lesnar can't take a punch? EVERY TOP UFC HEAVYWEIGHT HAS KO POWER. Dodging your opponents offense is how you remain conscious. Seriously just stop. It's one thing to have doubts about how the fight could have ended. It's another to continue putting effort into trying to dampen a fighter's WINNING strategy. Stop trolling and go outside and play or something.


Did you watch any of the Cain/JDS fights? Or Cain/Werdum? Or even Nelson/Lewis on Thursday night? They're all heavyweights who gave and took hard shots to the face and didn't react like bitches. 

Who's knocking his strategy? Wrestling is the only thing he's got, that's his strategy every time he steps into the octagon.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

@KingCosmos I won't pretend to know all there is to know about roids, so I could be wrong but why would Lesnar need to cheat?

And Leg, did you see Lesnar vs Carwin? Lesnar took thunder in that fight and was GnP'ed for a whole round. Brock no matter the opponent has never had his lights shut out. Please, please, PLEASE STOP.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

The post fight presser was :lmao. He literally scared the question away from a reporter simply by standing there being a GOAT :lol. 

I enjoyed the fight. It wasn't the slug fest I think most were hoping for but I'm a fan of Brock and I enjoyed it. It's great to see him win after all this time. The guy seems even larger than life if possible. It's so fun to watch.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> @KingCosmos I won't pretend to know all there is to know about roids, so I could be wrong but why would Lesnar need to cheat?
> 
> And Leg, did you see Lesnar vs Carwin? Lesnar took thunder in that fight and was GnP'ed for a whole round. Brock no matter the opponent has never had his lights shut out. Please, please, PLEASE STOP.


What's your point? That fight reinforces the claim that Brock is afraid of being hit. He cowered against the cage as Carwin was raining blows upon him. If Carwin had displayed higher fight IQ, he would have finished Lesnar. Instead he gassed himself by punching Lesnar in his gloves mostly as he was covering up. Cain had Lesnar in the same position in the next fight and showed Carwin how it's done. He picked his shots more intelligently and eventually TKO'd Lesnar.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> @KingCosmos I won't pretend to know all there is to know about roids, so I could be wrong but why would Lesnar need to cheat?
> 
> And Leg, did you see Lesnar vs Carwin? Lesnar took thunder in that fight and was GnP'ed for a whole round. Brock no matter the opponent has never had his lights shut out. Please, please, PLEASE STOP.


Like i said a large percentage of fighters are on, Cutting, putting on weight, training is a lot for fighters. Some even use it for just recovery. But at a top level people feel they have to compete. Plus if you are careful you just won't get caught. When i hear a fighter gets popped my reaction is more "How did he mess up his cycle" rather than "OMG why would he cheat" Because like Nate Diaz said, Everyone on steroids.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> And this is what Chael had to say before the fight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy has been on Brock ever since that time when Brock was asked about Chael Sonnen and his answer(quite innocently with no malice) was "Is Chael Sonnen a fighter?"(or something to that effect) I mean Chael still has no clue apparentlty that Brock hardly ever watches TV or surfs the internet. 

Chael is a bitter, jealous fuck who was always the bridesmaid, never the bride in the UFC. Never won a title despite him talking his way to two UNDESERVED title shots in two different divisions.

FUCK HIM.




Lesnar Turtle said:


> I think Cain still lights him up and Werdum would be a risky fight stylistically, but other than those guys Brock has a decent shot against anybody imo. He might be pushing 40 but now he isnt being held back by a debilitating illness, is in an aging division and even now is a serious cut above the rest of the HWs athletically. The guy could make a serious run.


"Werdum would be a risky fight stylistically"

>>> How so? Werdum WANTS his opponents to go to the ground where he excels.

Brock WANTS to take his opponent to the ground where he excels.


It would be strength versus strength in this regard. Except that if Werdum invites Brock to enter his guard like an arrogant idiot, he would immediately regret it because I don't think he will be able to submit Brock with him on top of him with Top-Control. Werdum would have no clue as to the type of real power and strength Brock has. Plus, I feel that once Brock starts hitting those same bombs he hit on Hunt's coconut head, Werdum would say "NO MAS!" faster than Conor McGregor tapped out.



The5star_Kid said:


> And why is HUnt the hardest hitter in the sport? These guys get KOd by slaps some times, so that's not saying much. Hunt is physically strong, I'll give him that


Hunt's overall record may now be 12-10 which looks mediocre.


But his UFC record going into that fight with Brock was 7-3(I think). 


I wouldn't expect you to understand(or rather refuse to understand) just how dangerous a KO-artist that Hunt is because you're just looking for excuses to put down Brock anyway. So arguments are really moot here since I'd have better luck speaking to the wall in my room.

Take care.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> "Werdum would be a risky fight stylistically"
> 
> >>> How so? Werdum WANTS his opponents to go to the ground where he excels.
> 
> ...


Werdum is one of the most dangerous guys off his back in the entire history of HW MMA. If Brock goes to ground with him for an extended period of time he'd be putting himself at serious risk. If its a race between Brock finishing the fight with GNP and Werdum finding the sub my money would easily be on Werdum. Add to that Werdum being more than competent enough standing to outstrike Brock and I just see him as a guy Brock should avoid.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Brock will fuck you until you love him! :brock4


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The argument by so, so, so many people was "Hunt is a bad match up for Brock because he's a puncher, can KO him in one punch, etc" and now that's all completely backed up on. Brock wasn't supposed to have a chance. I never understood the arguments...common sense alone should tell you a 40+ year old man that Brock is significantly bigger than and most likely in better shape than, has very little chance against him. Don't give a shit what his KO power is, he's facing a guy who had what was it, an 8 or 9" reach on him? He wasn't ever going to get near Brock to display that KO power, and he only did a handful of times in the fight, while Brock took his shots and then proceeded to take him down at will and GNP him. 

Does it make Brock Lesnar the clear cut GOAT or something? No. But give credit to where it's due, he fought a damn good fight any way you cut it. He outright dominated Hunt, proved MANY people wrong, and there's no "excuses" for it.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> The argument by so, so, so many people was "Hunt is a bad match up for Brock because he's a puncher, can KO him in one punch, etc" and now that's all completely backed up on.


Only uninformed people said that. Most - even the ones who predicted Hunt would win - acknowledged that Lesnar had a very real shot to beat Hunt if he took him down, which he did.

It was a good victory. Brock is a top 10 heavyweight based on his size and strength alone. That's pretty impressive and should be left at that. But when people start claiming he can win another title and that he would stand a chance against far superior and more complete fighters, they deserve to be called out.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Godway said:


> The argument by so, so, so many people was "Hunt is a bad match up for Brock because he's a puncher, can KO him in one punch, etc" and now that's all completely backed up on. Brock wasn't supposed to have a chance. I never understood the arguments...common sense alone should tell you a 40+ year old man that Brock is significantly bigger than and most likely in better shape than, has very little chance against him. Don't give a shit what his KO power is, he's facing a guy who had what was it, an 8 or 9" reach on him? He wasn't ever going to get near Brock to display that KO power, and he only did a handful of times in the fight, while Brock took his shots and then proceeded to take him down at will and GNP him.



I have no idea why anyone would consider Brock to have no chance going into that fight but Hunt had plenty of chance against Brock on paper too. Brock had the wrestling and size advantage, but could have been very rusty after 5 years or so away and had a reputation for reacting badly to punches. While Hunt has some of the heaviest hands in HW history, had stayed sharp competing against the top guys in the division while Brock was inactive and had beaten plenty of guys that had comparable or bigger height/reach advantages over him before too. It wasnt unrealistic at all to expect Hunt to swarm Brock and land some bombs on him, just like it wasnt unrealistic to expect Brock to take Hunt to the ground lots and GNP the fuck out of him. 

In the end Brock showed up in a big way and looked great. Hunt didnt throw with the kind of volume and aggression needed because he was too weary of Brocks takedowns, and Brock was ultimately pretty dominant. Its a very good win and he proved what a freakish anomaly of a human being he is to waltz back in there after years and beat a top 10 HW so decisively.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

See you tomorrow night on Raw, Brock.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Only uninformed people said that. Most - even the ones who predicted Hunt would win - acknowledged that Lesnar had a very real shot to beat Hunt if he took him down, which he did.
> 
> It was a good victory. Brock is a top 10 heavyweight based on his size and strength alone. That's pretty impressive and should be left at that. But when people start claiming he can win another title and that he would stand a chance against far superior and more complete fighters, they deserve to be called out.


Yup definitely. Even before the fight, it seemed painfully obvious to me that Brock could probably beat almost half of the current Top 10 heavyweights, but have trouble with the Top 4-5. So how can you ever completely discount someone who is at worst a #7-8 guy in the world? 

I saw so many so-called "hardcore" MMA fans completely disregarded the "fake wrestlers" athleticism as usual. Everyone knew (or should have known) if Hunt lands that big clean shot he can drop an Elephant, but *IF* Brock could land the takedowns, there wasn't going to be much Hunt could do. So many people just don't realize what a freak athlete Brock is and just see a big "steroided up fake wrestler". He does not get credit for his speed, he is so freakishly fast for a guy who probably walked into the cage around 280lb. 

Brock's striking is so far behind the likes of Stipe, Cain, Overeem, and JDS, but if he can nail a takedown, he is one of the last people on earth you want on top of you. It is a one-dimensional style, and these days usually being a one-dimensional fighter doesn't work because everyone is so well rounded, but again you can't discount his freakish size, strength and speed so that one-dimensional approach will beat a lot of top guys. 

His problem of course with beating guys like Stipe or Cain will be their wrestling, as they can most likely neutralize his, and even if he does nail one or two takedowns, they are much more athletic than Hunt to be able to get back up, where Hunt's best defense was his low-center of gravity and height which works well for defense, but once actually on the ground he would not be able to get Brock off him. Then on the feet, Stipe or Cain have got the FAR superior striking, but in a different way than Hunt who is waiting to land that one-punch knockout bomb, where they can just light him up with combos and swarm him. 

Same with Overeem, who has that size & strength which can almost match Brock's, but then throw in his superior K1 striking which is not even comparable with Brock's, along with Overeem's devastating kicks and knees would have to keep Brock at bay from dropping his head and go for a takedown.



American_Nightmare said:


> See you tomorrow night on Raw, Brock.


Can't see him being on Raw as there was no way of knowing how yesterday was going down and they plan his appearances so far in advance and he probably misses Saskatchewan (lol), unless Vince can pull the ol' CM Punk, "I'll owe you one, pal". Either way, if Paul Heyman doesn't open Raw on Monday (either with or without Brock) with some kind of promo saying Brock Lesnar in the unconquerable beast and will not be drafted, Brock Lesnar will do what he wants to do and go to the highest bidder, or some kind of typical Paul promo putting him at odds with Stephanie/Shane, they are absolutely out of their minds.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the pro UFC fans still crying over Lesnar.
It pisses them off that an older part time Lesnar can not only win but dominate the headlines of the weak UFC.

I never once doubted that hunt was a feeder guy for Lesnar and would lose despite the bookies making the jobber favorite due to strange betting patterns.
Here is the clincher, UFC fans are claiming hunt was a bonafide top guy and if that is true then part timer Lesnar winning proves how poor UFC is now.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Actually, going into that fight, Hunt was 7-3 in the UFC and all his wins came via WALK-OFF KO. Meaning he knocked them the fuck out and walked away from them knowing they were knocked the fuck out. 

He was far from a feeder(jobber). He was the #8 ranked fighter in the division.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

The High King said:


> the pro UFC fans still crying over Lesnar.
> It pisses them off that an older part time Lesnar can not only win but dominate the headlines of the weak UFC.
> 
> I never once doubted that hunt was a feeder guy for Lesnar and would lose despite the bookies making the jobber favorite due to strange betting patterns.
> Here is the clincher, UFC fans are claiming hunt was a bonafide top guy and if that is true then part timer Lesnar winning proves how poor UFC is now.


Weak UFC?

UFC made almost 3 times the revenue of WWE last year.

It was booked as a knock out guy vs a take down guy. Most people who knew how this would go knew that Lesnar had a chance if he kept Hunt on the ground. On his feet Hunt could knock Brock out. Brock don't like to get hit in the face. That second round was scary, and Brock almost came close to being fucked up.

Hunt was a legit challenge, but a good strategy by Brock clenched the win.

Brock isn't the greatest of all time however. He's a big fucker, and a legit challenge because he's so big. That being said Cain would destroy Brock in a rematch. Overreem too.


I would so put the WWE title on Brock NOW. Do it now. While it's still fresh, and then have Brock vs Orton be a title fight. Sorry, I'm not a "this guy deserves it for his hard work," guy. I'm a money guy, and Brock is money. I like Ambrose, but he's small potatoes now. In fact everyone on that roster is nowhere near Brock, as if they ever were. He needs to be the champ. The guy to beat.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

marshal99 said:


> Mark tried to use the fence from getting taken down by Brock without much success. Loved that the ref just slap hunt's hand off the fence.


That was some Earl Hebner shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> ^ Actually, going into that fight, Hunt was 7-3 in the UFC and all his wins came via WALK-OFF KO. Meaning he knocked them the fuck out and walked away from them knowing they were knocked the fuck out.
> 
> He was far from a feeder(jobber). He was the #8 ranked fighter in the division.


Plus, weren't all his losses by Championship guys too?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

T-Viper said:


> Can't see him being on Raw as there was no way of knowing how yesterday was going down and they plan his appearances so far in advance and he probably misses Saskatchewan (lol), unless Vince can pull the ol' CM Punk, "I'll owe you one, pal". Either way, if Paul Heyman doesn't open Raw on Monday (either with or without Brock) with some kind of promo saying Brock Lesnar in the unconquerable beast and will not be drafted, Brock Lesnar will do what he wants to do and go to the highest bidder, or some kind of typical Paul promo putting him at odds with Stephanie/Shane, they are absolutely out of their minds.


Per the Wrestling Observer dating back to late May, tomorrow is one of Brock's scheduled dates. And the problem with Paul Heyman is that he's on a plane to Europe.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The Nuke said:


> Weak UFC?
> 
> UFC made almost 3 times the revenue of WWE last year..


So? Money has nothing to do with the talent pool in UFC
It was a dismal card for an event that was suppose to be a special one at #200.

The part time wrestler was the draw, sold more merchandise etc, but in terms of talent he did not fight in years and had little problems with a guy who has been called a serious challenger, if that is the level of serious challenger in the UFC today then my point is even more valid.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Hunt is a legit top 10 HW. Stop talking up your ass.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> This guy has been on Brock ever since that time when Brock was asked about Chael Sonnen and his answer(quite innocently with no malice) was "Is Chael Sonnen a fighter?"(or something to that effect) I mean Chael still has no clue apparentlty that Brock hardly ever watches TV or surfs the internet.
> 
> Chael is a bitter, jealous fuck who was always the bridesmaid, never the bride in the UFC. Never won a title despite him talking his way to two UNDESERVED title shots in two different divisions.
> 
> ...


You're such a fan boy it hurts. Beating Hunt at this stage means almost nothing.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

The5star_Kid said:


> You're such a fan boy it hurts. Beating Hunt at this stage means almost nothing.


you are admitting that hunt who the ufc deemed a top guy worthy of a place on their card is shit.
well done on proving how weak ufc is then.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I thought Brock did fairly well. Hunt's not exactly a spring chicken, but he's still legit regardless, and carries a ridiculous amount of power in his hands. Brock isn't exactly young either, and he looked good despite the long layoff and ring rust. He completely dominated rounds 1 and 3, and not much happened in round 2--I'm guessing he dumped a lot into r1 and used r2 to recover a bit, then got a second wind in r3. He looked like he might have been able to get the fight stopped in r3, but he earned a decisive victory nevertheless. 

Grats to Brock on his win.


----------



## The Nuke (Mar 7, 2016)

Brock definitely needs to work on his jabs/punches. The Dean Ambrose school of throwing punches isn't going to work in UFC.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The High King said:


> So? Money has nothing to do with the talent pool in UFC
> It was a dismal card for an event that was suppose to be a special one at #200.
> 
> The part time wrestler was the draw, sold more merchandise etc, but in terms of talent he did not fight in years and had little problems with a guy who has been called a serious challenger, if that is the level of serious challenger in the UFC today then my point is even more valid.


Actually, this is what serious challengers in the HW division look like:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Last night was the first UFC PPV that I ever ordered and I enjoyed it a lot. Didn't know much about anything going in but I was really into the Lesnar fight because I really wanted Lesnar to get the win. If UFC attracted a lot of WWE fans to buy the event I think they booked the right fight. They talked constantly about how he could knock Lesnar out at any time and it created a real feeling that it could end at any time. I was nervous for 15 minutes straight and was always happy when Lesnar would take him down. 

Rest of the card was also fun to watch (minus the Silva/DC fight). Don't think I would drop $60 on another one any time soon but I enjoyed that one.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Watching all these predictions after the fight is a lot of fun. Sonnen is such a salty moron. He still thinks he's the biggest draw ever, so obviously he's gonna take shots at a much bigger star like Brock. Shit, Chael is almost as salty as SilvasBrokenLeg.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The5star_Kid said:


> You're such a fan boy it hurts. Beating Hunt at this stage means almost nothing.





The High King said:


> you are admitting that hunt who the ufc deemed a top guy worthy of a place on their card is shit.
> well done on proving how weak ufc is then.


You two are both delusional here. wow. 

There's really not much else to say.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Actually, this is what serious challengers in the HW division look like:


Overeem kneed Brock many times before that kick and Brock was still fighting up till that point where Reem hit him right where he had the surgery. From there it was academic. Still would love to see rematch, though.



>


Is it just me or did JDS totally miss that roundhouse kick? It almost looked like Hunt fell on his own there....


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Brock is promoting WWE in UFC, I still find this pretty amazing. Seeing him talk about SummerSlam in his UFC interviews etc. has anybody ever been this transcendent in history? He could also have opened doors to potential WWE matches for stars like Ronda, McGregor in future. Could be interesting. God knows the WWE could do with an injection of something like that, they're incapable of building their own stars.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The sound these punches made were sickening. Rogan's reaction was perfect.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> Watching all these predictions after the fight is a lot of fun. Sonnen is such a salty moron. He still thinks he's the biggest draw ever, so obviously he's gonna take shots at a much bigger star like Brock. Shit, Chael is almost as salty as SilvasBrokenLeg.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I would be really surprised if UFC 200 didn't take a huge chunk if not all of whatevers left of WWEs 18-35 male demographic.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Mark Hunt seems impressed with "Big and Strong" Brock :







*"No, there were no injuries, I just got caught. I couldn't get out of first gear. He was the bigger man and he caught me and props to him. I just couldn't I couldn't get him, man. He is just such a big guy. I just got caught, couldn't get out of first gear, he's such a big guy, thought I'd be able to stop his takedowns. But he is quite strong, I don't know how he can make 265 pounds it's all I can say."*


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Brock should be champion. Throw this Shield shit out the window, have Ambrose vs Brock on Raw, Brock wrecks Ambrose, and we get Brock in the main event of the PPV instead. Why the fuck would you have the title on Ambrose instead of Brock Lesnar?


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> Brock should be champion. Throw this Shield shit out the window, have Ambrose vs Brock on Raw, Brock wrecks Ambrose, and we get Brock in the main event of the PPV instead. Why the fuck would you have the title on Ambrose instead of Brock Lesnar?


The title belongs in the ring not in Lesnar's house laying who knows where since Brock don't give a fuck. Anyways. I rather have Ambrose defending the belt like a champion should do.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They'll never put the belt on Brock again. They'll have him wreck everybody, but they're not going to risk their champion getting his ass kicked on a UFC PPV.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bork is huge right now, he is going to get a massive pop when he returns. 

He's going to get a heroe's welcome back for making the WWE look good. MMA fans have always shit on pro wrestling, to see a wrestler go back after 5 years and do that to one of their top 10 heavyweights.... 

Bork did prowrestling fans proud. Our conqueror and prowrestlings crown jewel :brock


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cant wait to hear Heyman boasting about it making Lesnar look 10 times the beast that he is. I really hope he opens the next Raw. It would be a huge waste if its not him (with or without Lesnar).


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

zkorejo said:


> Cant wait to hear Heyman boasting about it making Lesnar look 10 times the beast that he is. I really hope he opens the next Raw. It would be a huge waste if its not him (with or without Lesnar).


 Surely Lesnar returns to Raw tomorrow, they need to strike while the world is still talking about Brock. Hell, have him squash Dean on Raw and get that title his waist asap. A title match featuring Brock on Raw would be great for ratings.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> The sound these punches made were sickening. Rogan's reaction was perfect.


I always appreciate when Lesnar controls the neck. He used the same tactic in his rematch against Mir.



> Mark Hunt seems impressed with "Big and Strong" Brock :


Talking all that shit before the fight. How does the crow taste? #Humbled 

- Vic


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> Cant wait to hear Heyman boasting about it making Lesnar look 10 times the beast that he is. I really hope he opens the next Raw. It would be a huge waste if its not him (with or without Lesnar).


I would be absolutely stunned if anybody but Brock w/ Paul opened Raw tomorrow night. Its a no-brainer. The pop is going to be insane and just wait until Vince starts having Paul spin tales of how this shows WWE > UFC. Of how they had to hire out a WWE Superstar just to have a main event card for their biggest show ever.

Now that Lesnar is in the clear and won his match, don't think Vince won't take a bite out of Dana's ass via Paul. There is no way Vince isn't going to take his piece of this.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Brock does what Brock wants and i doubt after his fight , Brock wants to go to RAW to do any kind of self promotion , he don't gives a shit , he never does. Vince will be there so he'll be the one doing the promotion instead for Brock.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

The High King said:


> The part time wrestler was the draw, sold more merchandise etc, but in terms of talent he did not fight in years and had little problems with a guy who has been called a serious challenger, if that is the level of serious challenger in the UFC today then my point is even more valid.


Brock is not some run of the mill pro-wrestler casually strolling into the UFC and kicking ass. Hes an accomplished multisport athlete and an absolute freak of nature. Hes the only guy in the WWE who could even dream of having any real success in the UFC right now. Punk on the other hand is going to get murdered. If he even makes it past that 2-0 kid who was brought in specifically for him i'd be pretty surprised. 



The_Jiz said:


> I would be really surprised if UFC 200 didn't take a huge chunk if not all of whatevers left of WWEs 18-35 male demographic.



Lol i can just picture a bunch of WWE fans tuning into the UFC for the first time to see Brock or Punk and having an epiphany.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They certainly gained me as a UFC fan. Watched the whole main card and was impressed, it's fun to root for a guy and know that it's not scripted.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock has to want to fight more often. That rush must feel Amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

CAMVP said:


> Brock has to want to fight more often. That rush must feel Amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was the big risk they took. Imo it was always lose-lose long term for the E. Short term they were bound to get a ratings boost, more so if he won, but now he has a taste and will want more. Best case, it causes arguments because Brock wants more fights and Vince wont allow it. Worst case, he doesn't re-sign, or even walks out.


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Vince is going to swerve everyone and put a bid in to buy UFC, I can feel it.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

AVX said:


> Vince is going to swerve everyone and put a bid in to buy UFC, I can feel it.


It's already been sold m8


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

A$AP said:


> It's already been sold m8


I haven't followed MMA in about 4 years, so this was news to me. I had to google it- 4 billion is insane. Not even at it's peak was UFC worth 4 billion.


----------



## TheGrandmaster (Apr 3, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> I always appreciate when Lesnar controls the neck. He used the same tactic in his rematch against Mir.
> 
> Talking all that shit before the fight. How does the crow taste? #Humbled
> 
> - Vic


Completely agreed here. Mark spouting off at his stupid mouth saying "Brock is part time, he can't hang with real MMA fighters" and "I'm going to punch his face off."

Well it's hard to punch someone's face off when they manhandle you, dump you on your back, mount you and throw their mailbox sized fists into your ugly face about 200 times. And Mark better be happy that Brock is "part time." If "Part time" Brock did that to Hunt, a full time Lesnar would have killed him in the ring and gone up on manslaughter charges.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

AVX said:


> I haven't followed MMA in about 4 years, so this was news to me. I had to google it- 4 billion is insane. Not even at it's peak was UFC worth 4 billion.


Its hit a new commercial peak in the last 18 months or so after a few weaker years post-Brock. Mainly thanks to Conor and Ronda breaking out into mainstream stardom. 2015 was their best year ever for PPV buys and 2016 is probably gonna be very strong too, possibly surpassing it.

The UFC is a very hot commodity right now. Doesnt surprise me its worth 4 billion.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

THIS :brock is an actual emoji 



brilliant


All hail 


:brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock :brock


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Cant wait to hear Heyman boasting about it making Lesnar look 10 times the beast that he is. I really hope he opens the next Raw. It would be a huge waste if its not him (with or without Lesnar).


I can imagine him saying something like this :


*Heyman :* My Client...Brrrrooock Lesssnaaar didn't take Mark Hunt to Su...Plex...City but he took a detour to *GROUND and POUND...TOWN!!!* :heyman3


EAT
SLEEP
GnP
REPEAT


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

glenwo2 said:


> Overeem kneed Brock many times before that kick and Brock was still fighting up till that point where Reem hit him right where he had the surgery. From there it was academic. Still would love to see rematch, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or did JDS totally miss that roundhouse kick? It almost looked like Hunt fell on his own there....


I don't know if you could call what Brock was doing against Overeem fighting. He was covering up like an amateur and Overeem had no respect for his stand up. It was weird seeing a guy his size at that level just get bullied.

Regarding the JDS kick, here is a better angle:










Hunt has been finished by every top 5 HW he has faced.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TheGrandmaster said:


> Completely agreed here. Mark spouting off at his stupid mouth saying "Brock is part time, he can't hang with real MMA fighters" and "I'm going to punch his face off."
> 
> Well it's hard to punch someone's face off when they manhandle you, dump you on your back, mount you and throw their mailbox sized fists into your ugly face about 200 times. And Mark better be happy that Brock is "part time." If "Part time" Brock did that to Hunt, a full time Lesnar would have killed him in the ring and gone up on manslaughter charges.


Apparently you haven't seen Hunt's previous two fights. He got a couple of good shots in on Brock, and he did take him the distance. Matter of fact I believe Hunt actually won round 2. One or two more good shots to Brock's melon before the takedown in the 3rd and that easily could have gone the other way. Not to take anything away from Brock -- he's obviously one tough sonofabitch to just shrug off the hits he did take. But let's not understate Hunt's abilities, either.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't know if you could call what Brock was doing against Overeem fighting. He was covering up like an amateur and Overeem had no respect for his stand up. It was weird seeing a guy his size at that level just get bullied.
> 
> Regarding the JDS kick, here is a better angle:
> 
> ...


Brock will never beat the Cains of the world if he doesn't LEARN how to properly strike. It was painful to watch that aspect this past Saturday. 


and thanks for the better angle. But man...that roundhouse kick rotated so quickly without stopping, it really looked like he missed.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

glenwo2 said:


> Brock will never beat the Cains of the world if he doesn't LEARN how to properly strike. It was painful to watch that aspect this past Saturday.
> 
> 
> and thanks for the better angle. But man...that roundhouse kick rotated so quickly without stopping, it really looked like he missed.


Speaking of which, JDS pretty much called Brock out after his win over Hunt. That fight was suppose to happen several years ago during the TUF finale.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Speaking of which, JDS pretty much called Brock out after his win over Hunt. That fight was suppose to happen several years ago during the TUF finale.


Yeah I know and I think JDS may have wiped the floor with Brock back then.

But now? I give both fighters a 50/50 chance since JDS is not the same as he was five years ago.




BTW, check out Reebok's ATTEMPT at a Brock Lesnar Shirt :


http://www.mmawarehouse.com/products/reebok-lesnar-poster-shirt-red?SSAID=1150108











http://www.mmawarehouse.com/products/reebok-brock-lesnar-greatness-shirt-red?SSAID=1150108












At least both seem to be at affordable prices. :lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the UFC were hurting after part timer Lesnar whipped their boy.
It would have been brilliant had Paul Heyman forced his way into the octogon and cut a shoot promo on the UFC.
UFC dropped the ball, they could have been on a winner financially


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

The Cleaner said:


> Apparently you haven't seen Hunt's previous two fights. He got a couple of good shots in on Brock, and he did take him the distance. Matter of fact I believe Hunt actually won round 2. One or two more good shots to Brock's melon before the takedown in the 3rd and that easily could have gone the other way. Not to take anything away from Brock -- he's obviously one tough sonofabitch to just shrug off the hits he did take. But let's not understate Hunt's abilities, either.


Yeah, Brock came out looking like a winner for sure, but it's not like Hunt got finished or anything. If anything, Brock proved that he can hang with a ranked fighter and opened the door for bigger matches down the road.

Unfortunately, Hunt let Brock take him to the ground (repeatedly) and he controlled much of the fight.


----------



## Aturdimiento (Jun 3, 2016)

Anyone wants to download ufc 200 google this (including the quotation marks):

"UFC.200.PPV.Tate.vs.Nunes.HDTV"


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

The High King said:


> the UFC were hurting after part timer Lesnar whipped their boy.
> It would have been brilliant had Paul Heyman forced his way into the octogon and cut a shoot promo on the UFC.
> UFC dropped the ball, they could have been on a winner financially


Lol what on earth are you talking about?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> UFC 200 marked a massive return for the UFC. What was originally supposed to feature Conor McGregor vs. Nate Diaz 2, and then Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier 2, and finally Miesha Tate vs. Amanda Nunez became, first and foremost, a showcase for former heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar. The UFC caused one hell of a stir back in early June with the announcement that Lesnar would be returning to the promotion after more than four years away. Once they said he was fighting Mark Hunt questions immediately arose about just how well fans could expect Lesnar to do after so much time on the sidelines.
> 
> Turns out, he did just fine, besting Hunt for a 3-round unanimous decision victory. After the fight, the "Super Samoan" spoke to Submission Radio about fighting Lesnar and why exactly he lost. The first thing he wanted to make clear was that he was absolutely 100% healthy for the fight:
> 
> ...


Just in case anyone was wondering if Hunt was carrying an injury or whatever. 

Hunt was also humble on defeat on his Facebook page;

https://m.facebook.com/therealmarkh...t-respect-for-brock-lesnar-after-being-beaten


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Throw a punch next time Hunt and maybe you wouldn't have gotten your ass beat. You let Lesnar run the entire time while looking for one big shot.


----------



## inzenity (Sep 1, 2014)

Even after watching the match twice, i still don't know what to make of it. Geriatrics at work, or just a freaking strong wrestler, i don't know.

But the strangest thing was that little speech of the white boy afterwards. Ghe, what was that all about. Has oboema already commented on that, lol.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering if Hunt was carrying an injury or whatever.
> 
> Hunt was also humble on defeat on his Facebook page;
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/therealmarkh...t-respect-for-brock-lesnar-after-being-beaten


You should see some of the facebook comments.

Some actually said the fight was FIXED. fpalm


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

glenwo2 said:


> You should see some of the facebook comments.
> 
> Some actually said the fight was FIXED. fpalm


:lmao Facebook and YouTube comments really are the fucking worst tbh. People think this section has a lot of shit, which it does, but those media's have some stupid tools.


----------

